# Final Fantasy J



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

PROLOGUE

The Capital was even more impressive than they could have ever imagined.  None of the kids had been there before, being from a small border town.  Aluf had been there before, but even though he wasn't staring wide-mouthed like the 'kids' with him, it was always impressive in the capital.  Magic and Technology may not work together, but they did work very well side by side.  

The Capital of Mazerka was a fantastic city.  It's streets were lit by electric lanterns and Motor vehicles drove along them, the exhaust being dissipated by magical purification filters.  The architecture was stunning, having been designed by dwarves and built by magic.  

Aluf shook his head free of the beauty and told the kids to meet him back at this inn in an hour.  He had an important meeting.


ALUF had received a phone call from an old friend from the war, saying he needed to meet him in person.  They had been together at the last battle against Andren, the only battle Andren has ever lost.  That was where they had captured the two Airships, and given the Principality pause.  They hadn't attacked since, and it had been over a month.
Unfortunately, Aluf couldn't recall a damned thing from that battle.  It was common for higher ups in the army to undergo memory blocks to keep secrets from being revealed, but he'd heard that ALL of the survivors of that battle had been blocked... What had they witnessed?  What had happened that was so secret?  After all, they'd WON hadn't they?
With a shake of his head, Aluf entered the home of General Leo.

"Ah, good to see you again, General.. Er, I mean Aluf. Sorry, keep forgetting you're 'temporarily retired'."  The big, friendly looking bear of a man Grinned and shook Aluf's hand.  "I asked you here because I have a favour to ask of you.  The Powers that Be have charged me with finding someone to ride shotgun on the Settlement Train.  You've heard of it, I assume?  We're sending an entire city across the world to lay claim to the new land.  And I want YOU to escort it to the port."  He smiled  "I wouldn't ask, I know you take care of Mikken and the orphans, but I REALLY think you should take them with you.  There's something going on here I can't quite put my finger on.  The Memory block.  You may feel it too, there's something off.  I don't believe it's safe for you and the kids to stay here right now."


While Aluf was meeting with General Leo, the kids were left to their own devices.


----------



## Caros (Jun 10, 2007)

*Intro.*

The sky was blue above Mazerka, spotted with fluffy white clouds that drifted aimlessly with the light breeze, the light of the sun shining down on the city relaxed, Not searing, but at the same time far from cool.

The city was bordered in plains and patches of forest, modern roads leading up to the high but ultimately feeble walls, a more recent construct of war for a city that never had much intrest in the practice. 

Within those walls was magic and tech, buildings crafted by cranes and suported by spells, buildings that could not exist without one or the other, spires hanging out with little or no support, walkways hanging in the air over busy streets, and the moterized vehicles puttering up and down those same busy streets.

It was a beautiful birds eye view, granted from the high balcony of their rooms, rooms only befitting the station of his uncle. And yet the view barely even caught Kyo's eye.

Only a few minutes after his uncles departure, the restless Kyo had settled himself up along the balcony railing, his white overcoat draped beneath him to provide a padding, vest rising and falling with each easy breath, the thin breeze teasing the charms that hung around his neck, whipping at his short hair and ultimately keeping him awake, keeping him from falling off the side of that balcony the dozen or so stories to the ground.

He yawned then, wondering for the upteenth time why he had been dragged away from his work and the village to accompany his uncle and the others on this visit to the capitol.

The others, that brought a thin smile to his mouth, eyes fluttering closed as he focused on his hearing, trying to catch any discussion from the room itself, to hear Frida going on about how much of an adventure this was, or his cousin... well being his cousin. It'd been a fun trip thus far, thankfully uneventful, though a test on his nerves.

That was true anytime his uncle asked him to travel. The roads weren't safe these days. They hadn't been safe in ages but it was getting worse and worse by the year, wandering monsters, raiding parties from the south, even now his hands were shaking, wondering if it would be the trip back to the village that would require him to fight...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2007)

While Kyo rested on the balcony apparently deep in thought or just plain bored, Mikken was sitting in the room with Frida and passing time by studying his big, sturdy book of magic.  His assorted junk littered one corner of the room, and Mikken felt uncomfortable in these stuffy, city surroundings.

His chocobo had been left at the inn's stable, and though he hadn't even owned the bird long enough to name it, Mikken was somehow sad to leave it in the pen, its excitable warbling absent.  Instead Mikken was listening to Frida's gleeful chatter, which he was only half paying attention to, as he looked down at his spellbook from time to time and contributed only an occasional comment.  He was uneasy in this big city.

_'How's uncle Al doing?'_ he thought.  _'And what'd we travel to the city for?'_ he pondered.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 11, 2007)

Frida glances outside at Kyo, as he leans on the balcony and grins. 

_"Well, at least he's stopped pacing,"_ she thinks to herself, as she turns her attention to her book on aquatic wildlife.

"Wow!", she exclaims, turning to a detailed study on the Fastitocalon fish. "Hey Mikken, d'you think we'll ever see one of these? That would be great!"  

Frida walks across the room flips the book around to show the somewhat uninterested mage. "I heard they're pretty strong in water energy, they'd be pretty weak against lightning, right? And immune to fire? Hmmm..." She starts re-examining the page. 

"Well, anyway..." she says as she puts the book down next to Mikken, "I really miss the days when we could just go out and find out this stuff without... worrying." For just a moment she looks sad, but her smile returns as she walks out to the balcony.

"Hey Kyo? What's got your attention out here? Some pretty girl, I bet! " She grins at her friend and leans on the balcony, breathing in the air. It's not very clean, but at least it's outside.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2007)

Mikken looks up again from his own book, realizing he should've paid more attention, and is about to speak up, mouth opening --- but he doesn't realize his error until Frida's already talking again, and then goes to check on Kyo.

He shuts his trap before he starts to look like a gaping fish.  _'Yeah, I miss those days too.'_ he thinks sadly.

The youth closes his book and crosses arms, looking toward Kyo and Frida while he ruminates.  A funny-looking scowl creases his face.


----------



## Caros (Jun 11, 2007)

Kyo blinked once as his view of the sky was suddenly obscured, drawn from his reverie with a start that nearly had him rolling off the side of the railing to his doom. Still, after a moment he flashed her a winning smile, head cocking to the side.

"Yo, Shinden no Hana." He chuckled a little, eyes glinting up at her. They were his best and certainly his most recognizable feature. Some people had green eyes, or blue, Kyo had emerald, so clear and vivid that they remained striking from across the room, let alone looking down into them.

"Just the sky really, no point in paying too much attention since I doubt we're staying." Again he smiled, this time a little bit more sadly than before. "Then again I suppose neither of you have ever seen the big city have you... should be out there snooping around and shopping while you have the time rather than watching over me."

He always seemed to know these days, paticularly with Frida when her attention was less focused on her books and more focused in worry over him. "Besides, the pretty girls tend to come to me anyways, no need to look."

Flashing that smile he took a moments pause, body already tensing, bracing itself against the railing in case she took the compliment in a bad form as most women of his aquaintence so often did.

_(Note: Kyo has nicknames I'll be using for all of the starting party, and will come up with names for others as things progress. Whether you understand the names is up to you really.

Shinden no Hana is his name for Frida. Translates as Temple Flower.)_


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 11, 2007)

Frida looks at Kyo levelly with a slight smirk, "I'm pretty quick on my feet. Should be able to dodge the stampede. Pervert." She says this light heartedly, sticking out her tongue.

 Looking back out across Mazerka, Frida says "You're right, though. The city sure is something...". Her voice trails off as she takes in the sights.

After a moment, she turns to him again. "I wouldn't mind having a look around, but it's not really long before we're supposed to meet anyway. Wouldn't do to get lost, now. Maybe later you can show us country bumkins around, hmm? That is, if it doesn't conflict with what ever else is going on."  

Frida pauses a moment, then returns inside to retrieve her sketchbook and pencils and begins to sketch the cityscape. "I want to keep a record of everything we do. I've got this funny feeling... it'll be good to have a memento, don't you think? " Her hazel-eyed gaze looks out across the Mazerka again as she carefully captures the cityscape in pencil.

[sblock=Caros]Cool. That's a nice addition. My Japanese-fu is weak, thanks for the explanation. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I want YOU to escort it to the port."  He smiled  "I wouldn't ask, I know you take care of Mikken and the orphans, but I REALLY think you should take them with you.  There's something going on here I can't quite put my finger on.  The Memory block.  You may feel it too, there's something off.  I don't believe it's safe for you and the kids to stay here right now."



Aluf stared out the window, thoughtfully stroking his beard.  The view of the city from Leo's apartments was breathtaking: all light and air.  But Aluf was troubled, as he had been so often over these last months.  He chewed on the inside of his cheek as he considered his old friend's offer.

"I feel it, Leo.  I guess we all do.  A sense of foreboding, like something terrible is about to happen.  Or already has."  Aluf turned to regard his oldest friend, a mournful and worried look in his eyes.  "And yes, I'll guard your train.  I owe you that much, at least, after all we've been through together.  But I have one condition."

He turned again to look out the window, thinking with some small measure of regret that this would almost surely be the last time he ever saw this view.

"When the colonists board the ships, I want you to let the kids and I board with them."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

Leo nodded  "If you wish, feel free.  I'm sure they won't notice or mind a few more.  The settlement is made up entirely of Survivors from other towns, like yours, that were destroyed in the recent advances.  Most of them are just meeting for the first time, anyways.  The caravan should be ready to go in a few days.  They're camped just south of the City right now, waiting to make sure everybody's there and ready to go.  If you want to go meet them now, feel free, or hang around the city a few days.. It may be your last chance."


----------



## Caros (Jun 11, 2007)

"Stampede?" He snorted, head shaking a little as he twisted on the railing, looking for a moment as if he were going to go right over the edge, twisting around finally to sit next to her, overlooking the city rather than they sky. "Don't think there are enough girls at home to constitute a stampede... and I think two years have pretty much had the big city forget me entirely. Probably for the best."

Drawing in a deep breath of air, he watched her go obtain that sketchbook, nodding to her words. "It's a beautiful view, and probably best you're going to capture it now. Divines know the principality won't feel any compunction to leave it standing when they get here." It was a fatalistic view, but one shared too often by those of their country, even after the success in capturing two airships.

Shaking free the negitive thoughts, he glanced her way, scanning over the drawing. "You'd probably be better to ask my Uncle for the tour. The city can be rough and tumble, you could get robbed, or attacked here, which would never happen to a temple girl back home."


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 12, 2007)

A shiver passes through the girl as if a cold wind had struck, her arms involuntarily drawing around herself. "I guess it's not safe anywhere anymore..." She says almost inaudibly as her gaze draws south.

Quiet for a while, Frida looks thoughtfully down at the street below, "There are people in this world that make a difference, though." She relaxes a little as her smile returns, as if by a fond memory. 

"As for the shopping, " she looks again at Kyo and leans forward toward him, "I have faith that we'll be fine if we all stick together! We can watch each other's backs, like we always have."  

With that, her attention returns to her sketching, the cityscape taking shape line by line, even as the city grows brick by brick below.


----------



## Caros (Jun 12, 2007)

"That's the truth of life I suppose. Something orphans learn hardest of all." For him too his smile was momentarily gone, Eyes glazed over, fingers locked in a death grip along the banister.  This was the reason people still worried about him these days, these little lapses of presence, where he seemed to be somewhere else, somewhere distant.

_Cut them! Kill them!_

Kyo snapped back to reality with a start, his left arm lashing out to grab the banister to keep from falling backwards onto the balcony with the force of it. 

He took a moment, shaking his head, trying to hide his rose colored skin beneath those white bangs before looking to Frida. These words too seemed to strike home in the young man, his feet swinging back over the railing, as he slowly made his way inside. "I'm not capable of watching anyone's back anymore. Not since that day." He gave a brief sigh, then flashed that smile back to her. "As soon as Uncle Aluf returns we'll wander the city for a bit. He'll keep us all safe."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 12, 2007)

Mikken lunges forward when he sees Kyo's arm-jerk reaction, springing to go after him before Kyo falls ---
but instead Mikken falls flat on his face, brain forgetting that his legs are still crossed, sitting on the bed.  The youth mumbles something as his face is buried in the mattress.

Pushing himself up and breathing a sigh of relief, he sees that Kyo's okay now.  Mikken crawls off the bed and walks over to Kyo, placing a hand on his shoulder.  "Coz, why don't we all go have lunch downstairs.  We can stuff our faces and chat for a while, see if Aluf gets back soon."


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 12, 2007)

Seeing Kyo's reaction, Frida bites her lip, instantly regretting her words. With his smile back at her, she smiles wanly. "Sure. They say there's safety in numbers. So one more will be even better....I guess." She shrugs, trying to look non-chalante as she gathers up her things.

She looks at Mikken apologetically as she enters the room, "Best idea you've had all day Mikken!" she says, injecting a bit more happiness into her demeanor. "So, how about it Kyo? I don't know about Mikken, but I think I might be able to beat your record this time." 

She smiles at the pair, waiting for Kyo's reaction. _"12 bowls in under 5 minutes is gonna be hard to beat..."_ She thinks to herself as she puts her drawing materials back among her belongings. _"Not to mention I'll end up being as round as a house after this."_


----------



## Caros (Jun 12, 2007)

Kyo put on his best smile, nodding to the pair of them. "I suppose a little food couldn't hurt anything. Just let me get my things."

Once upon a time that would mean getting his blade, a near permanent companion since his father passed his late grandfathers katana down to him. Now the blade was packed up with the rest of his luggage, rarely seen, touched only to move it from point a to be.  Yet if there was one thing that had not changed, it was Kyo's vanity, his feet carrying him out onto the balcony where he gathered up his overshirt, carefully smoothing out wrinkles it had earned as his pillow before slipping it on.

"Mayhap you should go easy on yourself Frida. You won't be a flower so much as a weed if you try and keep up with how I eat." He gave a brief chuckle, swinging the door open and propping it with his foot, checking one pocket to be sure he had the room key as he followed them down to the resteraunt.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 13, 2007)

Frida gives Kyo a funny look for a moment, her hands on her hips. She considers his comment for a moment before shrugging. "I'm not some delicate flower or something, Kyo..." 

She stretches upward and lets out her breath. "Aw, fine. I guess one of us has to act in a dignified way." She makes a face like a pig and grins widely.

Laughing, she turns to Mikken. "I wonder what they have to eat around here anyway? Something smells good from down there at any rate."


----------



## Caros (Jun 14, 2007)

"Rice and grain mostly. Anything that is filling but doesn't take a lot to produce. Thats what regular people eat anyways.. effort needs to be saved for the war and all that." Kyo gave a brief shrug, ducking back into the room to collect a satchel containing his coin, bokken, change of cloths and the other few prize posessions he still owned, catching up with the group in the stairwell.

"For a hotel like this I'm sure they'll serve just about anything you can imagine. And since uncle Aluf is picking up the tab you'd best eat your fill, divines know that the temple can't afford to feed you well enough." He slung the satchel over his shoulder, wrapping a cord once around his waist so that would be thieves would have a hard time snatching it from his grip and running.

The hotel lobby was a prime example of wealth at its best, easily the size of the town hall in their hometown, it was a mass of chandaliers, fountains and artwork, the smell of dinner wafting from the direction of the dining room.

"If you really want to go shopping I'm sure we can find our way to some of the shops close to here..."


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 19, 2007)

Frida's mouth starts watering as the three enter the dining room. She bites her lip as she tries not to look around open mouthed at all the extravagent finery.

_I wonder what else all this money could be spent on, _ she thinks to herself as she follows Mikken to a table. She sighs slightly, trying to chase such uncharitable thoughts from her mind.

The girl turns to Kyo as they sit. "Rice and grain? For all the finery and wonderful things here... well, I guess they really are just regular people after all." She laughs a little, feeling a bit silly. "All told, I don't think I could ever get used to living in a place like this. Maybe it's better that we're just visiting. It's exciting and interesting, but I just don't feel comfortable here."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2007)

Sitting down, Mikken adds "I feel the same.  This place would be interesting to explore, but it's kinda intimidating and.....I dunno, frantic or something.  I'd like to see what's in the shops though, after my belly's just short of bursting with food....."  He grins and drools a bit at the smells drifting from the kitchen.  "Let's see if they've got anything special on the menu, none of the same old fish, rice, soup, and bean paste!"

Inwardly, Mikken thinks _'Maybe we can get Kyo to leave the inn before Aluf gets back, so we can spend some time around town and get him to enjoy our visit to the big city....'_


----------



## Caros (Jun 19, 2007)

The service, like the resteraunt itself was impecable, a classily dressed waiter arriving to take their orders, then returning with them with all due haste, the kitchen preparing their food with such speed that one had to wonder if there was magic involved there too.

Despite the opulance Kyo took his usual meal, a few simple pastries and a bowl of rice, most of it unflavored, unseasoned. One more relic of his past gone, that insatiable appitite that reared its ugly head every time Kyo came back from a hard day's practice with the sword.

He plucked at the food, eating slowly, deliberatly, with at least enough class that he did not look like some country bumpkin on his first trip to the big city, though his companions might.

"I do have to agree. I don't understand how they can live like this, knowing just how bad things are down on the frontier you'd think that they would use the energy required for this for something more productive." He shrugged then, stopping to chew at a bit of rice before continuing. "Then again, I perhaps they're just trying to keep a 'business as usual' face on things to keep down panic. Who knows."  

Fatalistic to the end Kyo seemed to find the cloud for every silver lining these days, leaning back in his seat as he waited for the pair of them. "When you're ready we can swing by a few nearby shops... what're you looking for though." He looked to Frida a smirk curving his lips for the first time in ages. "Clothes I'm sure." His eyes turned to Mikken narrowing briefly. "Spellbooks?"


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 20, 2007)

Frida smiles widely as her order, an omelette comes to the table. "It smells so good!" she exclaims as she tucks into her meal. "It is good! "



			
				Kyo said:
			
		

> "I do have to agree. I don't understand how they can live like this, knowing just how bad things are down on the frontier you'd think that they would use the energy required for this for something more productive." He shrugged then, stopping to chew at a bit of rice before continuing. "Then again, I perhaps they're just trying to keep a 'business as usual' face on things to keep down panic. Who knows."




_Sounds familiar,_ she thinks the herself before saying, "I guess they think it doesn't really affect them... despite all the refugees. It just seems to be the way people are. Well, most people, anyway. Maybe it's the only way they can maintain their hope."

At Mikken's mention of shopping again, Frida nods. "Ok, I guess we've got plenty of time. For a little excursion at least. " When Kyo agrees, Frida adds "I guess it's settled then! Well, as soon as we're all done here." With that, she eats another mouthful of the tasty omelette.

"I did see some ladies wearing these lovely skirts when we were coming into the city. I wonder if they're a local fashion? ..." 

She continues to chatter happily about different things she's seen since they came to the city, until everyone is ready to go.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

As the group is finishing their meal, there is a very loud clanging sound from the kitchen, and a scream.  A waiter comes running out and runs into someone, who grabs him and asks what's going on.  
"Some idiot thought the Oven was goign too slow so he cast a Haste Spell on it!  You know how technology and Magic interact!"  with that, the distraught waiter is beating it for the door.  The kitchen door flies open.. and away, the hinges melted, as a monstrously large and evil-looking 'Man-Eating Oven' charges out, heading for the nearest group of people.  It is about 40' from you, and 20' from them.


----------



## Caros (Jun 21, 2007)

The commotion drew Kyo's eyes up from the table, the sort of idiot grin that he was using to indulge Frida's clothing conversation (While his mind was elsewhere) Vanishing in the blink of an eye, his visage becoming a fiercesome one that neither of his companions had seen in an age. 

The wooden chair was thrust back from him, clattering to the floor, already on his feet, bokken held carefully before him in both hands body oriented towards the kitchen doors as the waiter comes bursting out from them, spewing his grim news and sending a panic through the room, screams begining to erupt from all around them.

"Frida!" He snapped, voice all buisness now, cheer gone from his words just as it had from his expression. "Keep away from it, try and help anyone it gets to." He moved a little away from the table, eyes already scanning the moving crowd for the best way to fight the creature. "Mikken! Get to its left side, keep it penned in and we'll try and bring it down here or at least force it back into the kitchen."

He looked back at the pair of them, an electric glint in his emerald eyes as he sprung into action. "Move!"

((Initiative of 25. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1114720. Also the drawing of his weapon is just a flavor thing, technically he quickdraws it as his swift action next round.))


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

*and the screen fades into Battle Scene*


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 21, 2007)

"... I can't possibly imagine - " Frida gasps as the doors burst open, her pulse quickening as the waiter explains the predicament.

_Just as well I set up a divine ward this morning,_ she thinks to herself.

As Kyo moves toward the doors, she touches her friend on the back, incanting a short protective ward. "O holy light, ward Kyo from blistering heat!"  

The girl smiles at her friend briefly, "Be careful!"  she says breathlessly, before moving back.

[sblock=Jemal, Kyo]
((Frida's Initiative 1d20+2-> [18,2] = (20) ))

Frida casts _Protection from Energy (Fire)_ on Kyo. Kyo is protected from up to 120 points of Fire damage. 

In the morning, Frida used her Divine Ward feat to set up a healing link with Kyo, Mikken and Aluf, allowing her to cast Conjuration (healing) spells at close range (up to 50 feet). This used up 3 turn attempts.[/sblock]

"Everyone, stay calm! We'll..." she gulps slightly before continuing, " We'll take care of it! " 

Frida can already feel the intense heat from the kitchen as she tries to get the other patrons moving away fom the danger. 

"Hot food right to your table... hmph!" the girl mutters under her breath as she watches the kitchen doors, her heart beating fast.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2007)

When the commotion starts, Mikken jumps up to his feet, nearly falling backward as his chair does.  Jaw slackening when the waiter says what happened, the youth just stares dumbly for a moment when the absurd monstrosity barges out of the kitchen.....

If not for Kyo's sudden action and orders, he probably would've stood there staring like an idiot for too long, but now Mikken snaps out of it, scrambling to follow his coz's orders.  "Uh....yeah!" is all he manages to stammer out.

Mikken's initiative (1d20+4=20)

_(ooc: As usual, Mikken would have Mage Armor active on himself.)_


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 21, 2007)

*elsewhere*

Aluf nods absently at the doorman as he passes out of the lobby to Leo's building and into the busy street outside.  Deep in thought, he barely  notices the bustle of activity that surrounds him as turns in the direction of the inn.   He briefly considers hailing a rickshaw, but decides against it.  Maybe the walk will help him clear his head.


----------



## Caros (Jun 21, 2007)

*Kyo acts.*

With the cry of his last word, Kyo would spring into action. Footsteps would slap against the ground, his blade drawn back behind him, head turned to follow the motions of the creature as he closed, seemingly charging at the thing. 

Yet the step before he would reach the monster he drove his left foot down hard, throwing his momentum back and narrowly avoiding one of the beasts strikes.  A moment later he had forward inertia again, driving foward with a sweeping lowerhand strike, putting more power than precision into this attack. 

He seemed to dance along the creatures side, keeping as best he could out of its 'reach' Most of his attacks coming as thrusts against its metal frame, looking for any vital section of the monstrosity, each strike accompanied by a loud shout.

To Frida and Mikken it would be a nostalgic scene. Indeed it was the first time Kyo had put his technique to use in years, though it was not the battle that seemed so troubling, but the determined look upon Kyo's face, one that had seemingly been lost ages past.

[sblock]Technically the creature hasn't rolled initiative. If it beats mine feel free to dump my action down after its. Just trying to speed things up hehe.

I'm using Expertise for a -2 attack, +2 AC. This activates my +1d6 untyped Deadly grace. This is combined with dervish dance for +1 to hit and damage.

I have to make one tumble roll when I move from square to square between attacks. DC 15, roll is 30.

My attacks are at -2. +1 for dancing, so +16/+11. The rolls are 31,13. Rawr. 

If they hit they deal... 22,20 damage.

My AC is now 23. Yay.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

[sblock=initiative order]
Kyo
Mikken
Frida
MonsterOven
[/sblock]

Kyo leaps into action, smashing his Bokken twice against the monstrosity.  To his amazement, it actually seems to feel the first blow, letting out a high pitched squeal of what everyone assumes is pain(17 damage after Hardness).  Mikken dashes out to the other side, getting into position (Double move).

Frida moves forward and Protects Kyo from the ovens Flames, before stepping back (Extra free 5' step) just in time as the Oven opens it's door/mouth and unleashes a blast of Hellish flame on Kyo (30 fire damage, reflex DC 22 half).  The heat radiating from it also starts blistering the floor, and both Kyo and Mikken, standing so close, are sweating from the heat (5 fire damage each).


----------



## Caros (Jun 24, 2007)

The creature's breath of fire was both sudden and unexpected to Kyo, his body twisting to dodge from its path a moment later than required, that molten flame rolling over his body. And yet he felt little more than a warm summer breeze as it did so, his clothing hot but nowhere near painfully so, his mind already chalking up what he would owe Frida for her intervention and quick thinking there.

Yet that brief distraction was all he allowed himself, quickly getting the distance of this beast he would lunge back from each little breath it cast his way, then drive forward with the piercing tip of his wooden blade, driving it into the metal at different angles, striking with other blows only when he saw a vivid opening, his feet moving him with preternatural quickness keeping him just one step away from lethality. 

"Mikken!" He said quickly, speaking somewhat breathlessly between strikes. "Try not to draw too much of it's attention, I've got its attack simplified now... and its much more danger to you than to me."

[sblock=Stats]RAWR! Stupid thing ate my post. I am verily upset!

Moving along. Failed my save Seen here. So 35 damage. Yay pro fire. *Hugs cleric*

Kyo moves back, forward, back, forward between attacks for his dancing, so two tumble attempts. Both of which need nat 1 fail, but succeed just barely! Seen here 

Kyo attacks. Twice, Using expertise he hits at +18/+13. He hits AC's 31, 20 

And finally, for damage on them he deals. 20, 21 [/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 24, 2007)

Frida lets out a small shriek or fear as the flames erupt from the front of the oven monster, but is relieved to see Kyo unharmed by its belch of flame. Her eyes watering from the high tempeature, she looks to Mikken an sees that he's been singed.

Seeking to protect her friend, she invokes a prayer "O light of heaven, I invoke the shield of Amity to bind our fate!" Briefly, a shimmering shield forms in front of Mikken, then fades away.

She then looks around to see if the other customers are safely away, and holds her staff in front of her defensively in case the creature slips by.

[sblock=Jemal, Mikken] _Shield Other_ on Mikken. Frida'll be taking half of any damage dealt to Mikken.

*Kicks self as Frida didn't prepare _resist energy_ as well*[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2007)

Sweat condensing on his skin and dampening his clothes a bit, Mikken grits his teeth and waits for Kyo to knock the beastly oven closer.

Calling over to Kyo, he says "Coz!  I might be able to blast this thing but I can't try it if you're in the path of my spell!"

Then Mikken brandishes his katana in both hands, keeping his shorter blade sheathed as he strikes twice in a spinning maneuver he's seen Kyo use many years ago, not nearly as flashy and powerful as the technique Kyo just used.

[sblock=ooc]In other words, Mikken flanks with Kyo and uses a normal, two-handed full attack with the katana.

Mikken's two katana strokes, flanking and wielding the blade two-handed (1d20+11+2=20, 1d10+5=7, 1d20+6+2=15, 1d10+5=14)

So attack rolls of 20 and 15, 7 damage if the first strike hits, and a separate 14 damage if the second strike hits.


Oh, also: Mikken's AC is currently 23 against the oven, from Frida's Shield Other and his own Dodge feat.  And he has +1 on saving throws from the Shield Other.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=initiative order]
Kyo
Mikken
Frida
MonsterOven
[/sblock]

Kyo Pokes harshly at the oven a few more times, leaving a pair of well-sized dents (31 after hardness).  Mikken, meanwhile, uses his cousin's distraction to land a blow of his own, though it barely scrates the tough surface (2 damage).

Frida chants a few magical words and shares her spirit with Mikken as the Oven's heat flares up again (9 fire damage Kyo, 5 Frida, 4 Mikken.) as it lets out a strange mechanical roar.  It's door flies open as it steps forward, smashing into the floor as Kyo nimbly sidesteps the devastating blow.

[sblock=ooc]
Um, can't remember.. Did I say I was forgetting about All the focus/Material components?  I think so, but can't remember.  The reason I ask is b/c Shield Other has a 50GP platinum ring focus, so even if I didn't, I'll waive it for now.. doesn't seem final fantasy-ish
[/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 25, 2007)

The girl winces as searing pain travels across the fate link she established with Mikken. She blinks back tears as she begins a new incantation. "O Heaven's light, gird our weapons with thy holy light!"

[sblock=All]
Frida casts _Blessing of the Righteous._ Our weapon attacks deal +1d6 points of holydamage on a successful strike, and they overcome damage reduction as if they were good-aligned weapons. This effect lasts for 10 rounds. If there are any other allies within 40 feet, they get it too.   

Obviously, this won't help until next round.

Jemal: re material components. You mentioned the non-focus with regard to _Raises, Resurrections_ and such, but not otherwise. For some reason I always forget about Shield Others' focus component. I'm really sorry about that.  [/sblock]
She looks again anxiously toward the oven creature as she wipes away sweat and tears from her eyes. Her mind is racing as she tries to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Caros (Jun 25, 2007)

Kyo's view of the battle was almost absolute, catching each move of the creature, reacting to it almost before the beast itself knew what part it was going to flail. It was such with the massive door, slamming down at where Kyo had been standing only a moment before. Kyo's bokken struck firm after that miss, driving hard into the metal, only to have him, spin a short distance and add another quick flurry of blows, hoping to score more lasting damage to the creature.

A look across the length of the beast showed his cousin swinging, his arms unable to bring much power to bear against the oven, steel skipping off steel, scratching but ultimately doing little to inhibit it, his cousin's own words spurring him into action.

Waiting for the creature's next swing, Kyo hopped, striking down with both hands on the bokken, driving the wood into the creature's metal top. Midair he shifted his weight, planting a hand on the reverse edge of his weapon and tumbling along it, keeping away from the creature's hot surface and ultimately dropping to the ground just next to Mikken. "If you've got the spell, cast it now cousin!"

[sblock=stats]Alright, simple repitition for the time being.

Kyo makes two tumble checks, one after his first attack, then one after the second as he moves away. Technically he's walking around the creature's to stand by Mikken, just thought the flavor of him jumping over it sounded cooler ^_^; 

That said, I hope you're not putting penalties on skill rolls for a 1. (Technically there aren't any) Rolls are seen here! 26,16 

His two attacks are again at +18/+13 and hit AC 29,31 

Lastly, since I think I'm rolling damage... 21,19 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 25, 2007)

Once Kyo maneuvers over to Mikken's side, Mikken flips back a few feet to put some distance between him and the oven, then stares intently at the monstrous oven and shouts out a few words of eldritch power.  As he shouts out the last, loudest syllable, a thunderous wave ripples through the air towards the deadly oven, battering everything in front of the young mage.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken takes a 5-foot-step back and casts Shout, dealing 5d6 sonic damage to the oven.  The monster oven can attempt a Fortitude save (DC 19) for half damage.

Technically the spell only affects creatures and crystalline objects, so the inn's walls and furniture shouldn't be destroyed, but any glass objects in the Shout's path will shatter.

Rolled damage for Shout was 11, sigh.  Cruddy rolls for Mikken so far.
Sonic damage from the Shout spell (5d6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

[sblock=initiative order]
Kyo
Mikken
Frida
MonsterOven
[/sblock]

Kyo flips over the Flaming Metal Monstrosity, Smashing a large dent in it's top (16 damage) before landing by Mikken, who wastes no time in Releasing a blast of Sound at the beast.  It shudders as the waves of sonic force roll over it, shatterig the glass placed in it's front door as it turns to face them (11 damage), and travelling on to shatter all the glasses on the (singed) table behind it.

Frida, meanwhile, calls upon her holy powers to bless their weapons with holy might against the Monster.

Seemingly enraged at this new outcome, the Oven flings opens it's door and unleashes a blast of flame in the direction of Kyo and Mikken, who only then realize they've put themselves close together enough for such a thing to suceed. (39 fire damage, reflex dc 22 for half, and Frida takes half (round up) of whatever Mikken would take.  Ouch, almost max, sorry guys.)

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, normally I DO make nat 1's and 20's mean something special, regardless of the roll, but for this ONE I'll make an exception, b/c that was just cool.  Instead, I'm going to negate your secondary attack and replace the tumble check with that attack role.

And yes, I do sometimes play a little loose with the rules in order for a cooler looking fight, but don't worry guys cuz usually it plays out to your advantage. 

Also, could you include AC and current/max HP somewhere in your posts during combats, please? thnx.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Jun 26, 2007)

Kyo seems to just ignore the flame as it washes over him, twisting so that he avoids the brunt of the attack, he glances back at a shout from Frida, finding her skin growing red in places, as though she had taken at least some of that attack.

He shouted then, a powerful kiai as he drove into the creature with his blade, the emerald of his eyes seeming to flash with rage. Still, he was not lost in that anger, twisting away from a brief attack from the creature he whirled out of line of mikken, making it have to chose its attacks, hoping that his constant damage seemed more a threat to the beast than Mikken's slashes or Frida's spells.

[sblock=stats]Alright, its that time again. Round 4!

I make the save. And how. 26 

Kyo then takes an attack from where he is standing, takes a step back (1 tumble) and moves around the creature, getting to the side closest the door (ie away from frida an mikken), then takes his second attack. Tumble roll is... 25 

Kyo's attacks are hitting at +18/+13. And they hit at 20,30  Which should be hits.

Damage for them is...24,23 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 26, 2007)

Wincing at the blast of heat, singeing his body and causing similar harm to Frida through her spell, Mikken tries to shake off the pain and focus on another spell.  While disappointed that his thunder spell did little harm, the youth figures a more consistent spell should be effective.

Motioning a few different handsigns and muttering simpler words of power, Mikken stretches out his hand again and unleashes four bright, blue-white rays of magical energy from his fingertips, which spiral and zag until they lance through the monster-oven like needles through cloth!

Once the rays of eldritch force have faded, seconds after they had sprung forth, Mikken clutches his katana's grip in both hands and carefully steps a bit closer once more.  "Sorry Frida!" he exclaims, belatedly realizing Frida must've been singed too....  Mikken winces again.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken narrowly fails his save with a total of 21, so he and Frida each take 20 damage it seems.
Reflex save against oven, with Shield Other's +1 deflection bonus (1d20+8+1=21)

Mikken's current status afterward is HP 46/75, AC 23 vs. oven, Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +6.

On his turn, Mikken casts Magic Missile at the monster-oven for 16 damage, then steps closer while resuming a two-handed grip on his katana, preparing to try another melee assault next round.
Damage from Mikken's Magic Missile barrage against the oven (4d4+4=16)

He doesn't want to risk destroying a wall, or much more, by casting Lightning Bolt or Ice Storm within the confines of the tavern.  And unfortunately, he has no energy resistance spells prepared at the moment, nor any more shouts or magic missiles.[/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 27, 2007)

Frida grits her teeth from the pain as the searing fire envelops Mikken. She begins to feel a little faint for just a moment and leans on her staff for support. Biting back a curse, she intones, "Tree of life, restore us!"

The sting begins to fade as Mikken and Frida's wounds begin to heal. She grimaces slightly as Mikken aproaches the over beast again, but pushes the sensation of pain to the back of her mind.

[sblock=ooc]
Spontaneously casting Mass Cure Light Wounds on Mikken and herself. It heals 25 points of damage.

Frida was at 24/49 hp, but is now at full hp (49/49). Her AC is 17. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=initiative order]
Kyo
Mikken
Frida
MonsterOven
[/sblock]

Kyo Slams the thing again, before dancing around to the other side of it, keeping it's attention as he goes, before rushing back in for a second strike. (19/18 damage)

Frida's healing magic encircles her and Mikken, and restores much of their lost vitality.

While the things back is turned, Mikken speaks the magic words and slams darts of force into it, leaving four holes rent through it's back plate.  Sparks fly as it screeches in pain(16 damage), Slaming it's door into the floor, Narrowly missing Kyo as he steps back out of the way.  
The heat radiating from the beast doesn't seem quite so bad anymore, but still hurts. (4 Fire damage Kyo, 2 each Mikken/Frida due to shield Other).


[sblock=ooc]
Also, last round I forgot to add the heat damage for proximity/melee attack to Kyo.  My mistake so I won't make you take it extra this turn.  lucky you.
Also, Mikken only took 19 from the fire.  The way Shield Other works, you divide the damage in half (Always round down in D&D), and take that.  She gets whatever's left over, meaning if it's odd, the extra point of damage goes to the caster.

Also, I restructured the order for description purposes only. (Note frida went before Mikken).

Also, Caros, please don't forget to include AC/HP.
For the record, the thing has currently taken 130 Damage and looks VERY beat up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2007)

*nearby*

Leita looked almost like a zombie as she plodded along with her Uncle Indigo through the streets of the Capital. Leita's mind was elsewhere as she wondered what Kyo was doing right that moment. Indigo had to pull Leita aside as she almost collided with someone coming the other way on the street. ”Leita! You must watch where you are going. You almost ran into that man.” Leita shook her head as if waking from a deep sleep. ”I am sorry uncle. I guess I was daydreaming again.” ”Thinking about Kyo again I suspect. You do think a lot of him don’t you niece.” Leita looked puzzled for a moment as she tried to figure out how Uncle Indigo has obviously read her mind. But then she remembers that he has to listen to her talk about Kyo all the time and realizes that he has not actually read her mind. She blushes at the very idea that she thought he could read her mind. ”I am sorry Uncle Indigo. I will try to keep my mind on my walking.”

It is about this time that they both see a man running down the street yelling something about an oven monster. Indigo sees a number of people streaming out of a hotel down the street. He points toward the commotion. ”Look, Leita! Let’s go see what's going on.” As Indigo finishes his statement he heads towards the hotel. Shrugging her shoulders Leita follows after her uncle. As she goes she wonders, once more, what Kyo is doing at that moment.


----------



## Caros (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ac - 29, Hp - 90, Pro Fire - 53*

Makenai! Kyo shouted, face twisted with anger he swung an ineffectual glancing blow off its thick hide he dodged vicious attack. Planting his feet he whirled around the creature, getting it to follow his steps, turning its facing away from Mikken, away from Frida as he lashed out at it again and again, scoring dents and tears into the metal, the emerald of his eyes becoming more clear, more vivid by the section, seeming to seep down along the length of his body, a trick of the heat perhaps, sending the air about him softly waving.

"I won't lose anyone again!" He cried, his attacks coming with more ferocity, more power. It seemed with each moment he was getting that little bit better, more accustomed to fighting once again, though it was not the calm and collected style that they had known in his youth.

[sblock=Stats]Okay, its that time again folks!!!

Kyo starts with a single tumble, moving away from the oven, around to flank it once again. He takes an attack, tumbles again, and takes an attack.  Tumbles succed. 30,34 

Kyo's attacks are, +18,+13. One hits 36,14 

Damage on the attack. 24 

Thats all folks!  Oh, and translation? Makenai = Won't be defeated, won't lose etc.[/sblock]

Edit: AC is 29. Yay dodge.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2007)

Mikken steps around a bit once more, making sure he's opposite Kyo's position before he strikes twice more with his katana, a right-side horizontal slash through the back of the oven followed by a slightly-awkward upward stroke.  He sweats and blinks away tears at the heat, though at least rejuvenated by Frida's magic.

[sblock=ooc]Basically just makes sure he's flanking with Kyo, then strikes twice with the blade.  I forgot to add in the +2 attack bonus for flanking though, so the rolls' totals were 27 and 15, or 29/17 with the flanking bonus.  I also forget, until after the initial rolls, about the bonus damage from Frida's Blessing of the Righteous. _*facepalm*_

First attack deals 7 damage, second attack is 10 damage if it hits.  Sigh.  Mikken's definitely got mediocre luck in combat, eh?  
The holy damage from Blessing of the Righteous adds +5 damage to the first attack (12 total), and +6 damage to the second attack (16 total).

Mikken's next two-handed double-strike with the katana (1d20+11=27, 1d10+5=7, 1d20+6=15, 1d10+5=10)
Bonus holy damage from Frida's spell (1d6=5, 1d6=6)

Mikken's status is now HP 70/75, AC 23 vs. the oven, and Fort +10/Ref +9/Will +6.  3 spell slots expended so far for the day; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, and Shout.[/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 28, 2007)

Frida mutters a short incantation and her gaze falls upon the monster stove. Her eyes flash with divine power and she shouts, "The judgement of the heavens falls upon thee, unnatural creature!"

Mystic symbols appear around the oven monster, beams of light slamming into it.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm Sailor Frida and I will punish you!   

Frida casts _Deific Vengeance_ (Complete Divine) on the oven monster, 22 damage (untyped), Will save for half. 

Hp 46 (1 extra damage from previous round), still AC 17 [/sblock]

Her eyes returning to normal, she wipes her brow with her sleeve. Frida's grip tightens on her staff and as she warily looks over the battle.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2007)

[sblock=initiative order]
Kyo
Mikken
Frida
MonsterOven
[/sblock]

Kyo tears a rent in the weakened armour of the beast(19), while Mikken's assault from the other side also manages to rip a jagged tear in the metal casing. (7)

Frida calls out to the holy powers to punish this beast for it's transgressions, and is answered by a beam of holy light which blasts down, drilling a hole straight through the oven.

Sputtering, obviously on it's last legs, but not QUITE dead yet, the oven rushes forward and SLAMS it's door into Kyo, knocking him backwards painfully (13 damae + 4 fire) though thanks to Frida's protections, he'll only have a bruise instead of a blistering welt.


----------



## Caros (Jun 28, 2007)

"Chikusho!" Kyo swears, driven back from the hit, feet digging into the ground to slow the force of his backwards momentum, narrowly keeping his balance. The bludgeoning strike had ripped a slash across that elegant white top, and into the flesh beneath, small amounts of blood already seeping into his clothing though he hardly seemed to notice, eyes narrowed, focused.

They really were glowing now, if one worked close enough, the peircing emerald lighting up his eyes, slowly creaping out across his face as his stance widened, left leg out in front, right arm held high, that emerald color lighting up his entire body for a brief moment. Just as quickly it was gone from his skin, shooting up the line of his body to lay brilliant across the 'blade' of his upraised bokken. 

"Cut it! Kill it, then turn on them! They failed you, they made you weak" Kyo paused, blade streached up above him, poised for a deadly blow, his eyes fluttering shut, a wince passing across his face, uncertainty marring the moment, causing him to wait a moment longer than necessary, allowing the creature to lunge.

And yet as it moved his voice rang out soft and unbelievably calm given the creature bearing down on him. Mujushin-Ryu Satsujin-ken: Kamaitachi" The next moments were a flash of movement, his speed not unusual, but no longer dedicated to the dancing and evading one expected. No, now he moved forward, striking with the edge of a weapon that now had an edge sharper than many swords.

[Sblock=Attack]This better kill it or I'm going to be mighty embarassed, Sorta hoping for a climactic ending but we'll see.

Kyo does not tumble, he ends his dervish dance, and he takes a single attack. Attack hits ac 25 

Damage is 22 

Oh, and for translation. Chikusho = Damn/Damnit. Mujushin-Ryu is his style, and its basically sword of the mind, fitting for an int based fighter. Satsujin-ken is Killing Sword technique. Kamaitachi is Razor/cutting wind.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2007)

*OOC:I told Caros on MSN that it was almost dead, and he had first init, so I'm just gonna end it here.*


The Oven clumsily lurches forward as the light pours through Kyo, his wooden blade somehow piercing right through the machine, cutting clean from one side to the other, and dropping the broken, sparking maching to the ground, the heat dissipating quickly as the manager runs up, looking from Kyo to the Oven.  He was one of those money types, obviously torn between thanking them for stopping the monster, and wanting to charge them for the price of the Oven.

He was interupted by the appearance of Indigo and Leita, as a squeal erupted from the girl when she entered and suddenly realized that she KNEW these people.  
When the monstrous oven dropped, she finaly saw him... Kyo...


----------



## Caros (Jun 28, 2007)

Kyo's breathing was steady, long, hard breaths as he stood amist the wreckage of the machine, blood slowly trickling down his chest, sweat stinging his eyes, mixed with tears he couldn't even begin to explain. 

He was glowing no longer, the light fading away in the aftermath of his strike. The beast lay in two pieces, one on either side of him, his wooden sword held loosely, absently in his right hand, seemingly forgotten as he blinked away the sweat and tears, head slowly turning to regard the room.

He recognized the look coming from most of the patrons who had remained. It was a mixture of admiration and fear. Normal men and women could not do the things these three children had, and it frightened them as much as it impressed, nature forever seperating them from others. No matter how hard they might try they were still this strong, no matter if the blade was discarded, the strength remained.

"Keep away from me...leave me alone..." He murmured, eyes distant as he threw down that bokken, hands suddenly shaking.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 28, 2007)

Frida mumbles a short prayer, invoking the healing spirits to mend the party (ooc: activates Sacred Healing: everyone within 60 feet gains fast healing 3 for 6 rounds. She uses up 1 more turning attempt).

Smiling slightly, she aproaches Kyo and peers around his shoulder, "Hey, bud. Nice light show. You did great!" Frida's smile cracks a little, seeing his anguished expression. She bites her lip and seems about to say something before moving over to Mikken. "You okay? That was pretty impressive." A little of her mirth and exhiliration is gone from her mien as she looks him over, but she continues t do her best to look upbeat.

 The oven collapses a bit further inward from its terrible beating, and she gasps, jumping a little.  "Eh-heh,"  she laughs nervously, hand going behind her head, "whew...I thought it was about to get back up again..." She grimaces at such a thought.

At that moment, she hears Leita's squeal, "Who...?" she says, turning toward the source. Her eyes widen as she sees who is approaching...

*ooc: * Nice limit break, Kyo. 

EDIT: changed to reflect Kyo's mood, fixed some grammar errors.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 28, 2007)

Mikken just stares for a moment, a worried look on his face as he watches Kyo in the last few seconds of the fight.

With a sigh he sheathes his katana.  He pulls out a small piece of wood and a length of string from one of his belt pouches, and mutters something.  A slight shimmer hangs in the air before him, lasting just a few seconds.  Then Mikken quietly says "Clean up this place."

Pieces of broken glass and other debris start to sweep themselves away, then once that's done, chairs right themselves and slide back into place at the tables, one at a time.  Minutes later, rags from the kitchen float over to the tables, wiping away any spilled drinks.

Mikken just leaves his spell to do its work, and looks toward Kyo, wondering if his coz is okay and not sure he or Frida should be going to help him just yet.  He doesn't even notice the squeal or the new arrivals, just staring at Kyo with uncertainty and worry on his face.

[sblock=ooc]Unseen Servant spell, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 29, 2007)

After squealing, Leita sprints over to where Kyo is and jumps up and down. "Kyo! Kyo! Whatareyoudoinghere? Ididn'tthinkIwouldseeyouinforever." She blurts out something that is hard to understand because she is so excited.

Meanwhile Indigo strides after his niece and walks up to the two. He extends a hand to Kyo. "It is good to finally meet the infamous Kyo." Looking at the oven and then at Kyo, Frida and Mikken, Indigo surmises what has happened. "It looks like you three really did a number on that oven." Then the man blushes a bit. "Oh! Forgive me. Where are my manners? I am Leita's Uncle Indigo. I own a number of businesses here in the Capital."

Then Leita wraps here arms around Kyo's neck and gives him a big hug. "Uncle Indigo! This is Kyo. KYO! He's here in the Capital." Then her demeanor changes all at once. She stops hugging him and instead starts to fume. "Hey! What are you doing here in the Capital anyway? And why didn't you tell me you were going to be here? And why didn't you come to see ME? Huh? Huh?"


----------



## Caros (Jun 29, 2007)

If he heard Frida's words he didn't seem to acknowledge them, standing deadly still for several long moments. Then there was that squeal, his body tensing, fluid motion striking back into him as he turned to face that new threat and was nearly bowled over in the process.

His eyes widened as his friend threw her arms about him, hands clumsy at his sides, less tense now but infinately more confused. "Leita...?" He asked quietly, hearing the words of her uncle but still in too much of a daze to really process them. Even if he were inclined, he could barely get a word in edgewise against her words, his hands lightly up in front of him now, as if fending off the barrage, a turned gaze looking to Frida, his 'Help Me!' expression quite evident even as he tried to speak. "Uncle Aluf needed to bring us along... I didn't think you'd... would you just let me..."

OOC: Sorry for the belated post, landlord is coming tomorrow and a lot of work to be done to make the house look pretty so I don't have to move.

Also, That was just flavor Frida, wait till you see his actual limit breaks *cackles*


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 30, 2007)

Frida smiles, bowing to the gentleman, Indigo. "It's nice to meet you, sir. My name is Frida. You own businesses here? Would you happen to know any of the bou-" She's about to say more, but she sees Kyo's obvious distress from Leita's barrage of speech and hugs.

"Besides," Frida adds, looking at the pair bemusedly, "We only arrived this afternoon, Leita."

She briefly considers expending the_ Calm Emotions _ spell stored in her staff, but eventually decides not to. "We should go upstairs where we can talk more privately."  The girl says airily, looking around at the crowd for a moment. She then turns back in Leita's direction and adds pointedly, "You're causing a scene."

ooc: Caros, uh-oh!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2007)

The manager thanks them profusely for their help, and shoes them upstairs to rest, taking Mikken aside for a moment and thanking him for the assistance in cleaning, before informing him that he will be on the lookout for Aluf to inform him of his "kid's" grand deed.
Soon, the four kids and 'uncle Indigo' are in back in the room.

OOC: Brother_Allard, i noticed you posted being unavailable for a while, so feel free to write yourself back in by arriving at the hotel whenever you get back

Also, Good luck Caros.. Don't loose our house!!!


----------



## Caros (Jul 3, 2007)

Kyo had spent the time on the way back up to the room brooding. And almost immediately upon their arrival had excused himself to bed, moving to one of the closed off suites they had been offered he settled himself down on the bed, a heavy sigh parting his lips.  "What is going on..." He murmured simply, staring down at his hands before at last collapsing down onto the bed.

It seemed like ages before he woke, his eyes fluttering open at the sound of crashing waves, an odd noise considering the capitol was quite landlocked.  It took his eyes a moment to adjust, for the air was thick with steam, the superheated water leaving the area terribly humid, though, as he looked about, that didn't seem to make much sense.

None of it did. Rather than a bed he found himself on an island, perhaps three hundred feet across. The ground was dry and riddled with cracks, the look of a badlands, the air covered in the aforementioned steam. In front of him was what he assumed to be a wide, turbulant ocean, waves crashing up on the edge of the island, though the steam concealed anything beyond a few hundred feet from the bank. 

It was as he turned that the steams source became evident, the river split in an almost perfect line, filtering down into a corridor that transected the middle of the island but for a small bridge. Into one side of this channel flowed the turbulant waters, into the other, liquid magma dripped, catching on the ocean water, superheating it, but never seeming to cool and harden, rather, dissapearing to allow for more of the sea of lava behind it to join with the ocean.

He stood dumbstruck for long moments, calling out in confusion and worry, his voice carrying but to no reply. Finally, with no option left to go, Kyo began to walk for the small bridge. It was after only a few steps that he felt the sheath bumping at his hip, perfectly balanced, painted a gorgeous black, much like the one he used to contain his own sword, though this one seemed more sinister.

Plodding in his sandles across the bridge, he was amazed at the lack of heat, even as he passed through the wall of steam, one foot moving slowly ahead to be sure he did not fall, he emerged, already quite obvious to the island's only other inhabitant.

"Ah, its been a long time..." The voice was a hideous echo, gravelly and distorted, corrupted just as the island itself seemed to be. It belonged to a face he knew well enough, one that grinned back at him from a prison of chains, the man's arms bound behind his head, chains extending up to dissapear into the sky, legs tight together, bent so that he was standing on just the forward tips of his feet, a painful position even though the face seemed to grin so much. 

He knew this man, the cloths mimicing his own, darker in places, and more streamlined, tending more towards practicality in combat than style, his teeth gleeming white behind that wide grin, sharper than he remembered. And those eyes, those same piercing emerald eyes he saw every day in the mirror staring back at him from this... copy, this doppleganger, twinkling with delight as he cried out the last word, insane laughter trailing after it. "KYO!"

[sblock=ooc]In case you missed it, I'm gonna be away till the 8th, feel free to try and rp. Thought I'd leave you with an interesting little cliffhanger. I don't suggest going to look for kyo, Just enjoy yourself for the next bit *laugh* See you guys soon.  Hope you liked my rant, more will be explained when I return =)[/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jul 7, 2007)

As Kyo disappears into the suite, Frida bites her lip, a small furrow appearing on her brow. "Why do you always shut us out, Kyo?" She thinks to herself, the young acolyte looking uncertainly in Mikken's direction. Their gazes meet briefly, but the girl looks away after just a moment. Frida sighs, managing a slightly wan smile. 

She forces a bit of cheer into her voice before addressing Leita. "It's been a while, Leita. What have you been up to? Any good news?"


----------



## Caros (Jul 15, 2007)

"You..." Kyo murmured, eyes widening at the sight of the bound doppelganger.

"ME!" The creature shouted out, interupting any words Kyo might have stuttered out through his astonished lips. It moved as well, as it cried out, arms straining against the chains, feet struggling at the ground. Then just as quickly he slumped back in his bonds, eyes meeting Kyo's with a renewed hatred. "You lock me away here, bound and helpless to watch as you struggle through your little mockery of a life!? NO! Not anymore!"

"So it was you..." Kyo frowned as he spoke, keeping careful distance from the chained man, eyes wary on him, as if afraid to blink. "That presence I felt. What are you?"

The figures eyes widened, and he smashed against his bindings once again, several links about his arms shattering, the loose chains beginning to glow white as the man struggled. "What are you!? You give up everything, run from everything, bury and chain everything out of fear!"

"I asked you a question." Kyo said simply, unnerved, but doing his best not to let it show through his voice, his gaze locked with the one who might have been his twin. His hand dropped, finding no blade but grasping that sheath anyways. The chains were breaking more frequently now, Kyo's resolve cementing for a possible battle.

"And I provoked you." His doppleganger gave a brief, distorted 'hmph' as if disgusted by him, his arms straining, veins showing as the chains all around him shattered, at last they fell to nothing around him, the chains binding his legs torn away, the lot of them fading into white, though the chains closest to his right arm ran up the length of it, cementing into reality in the form of a beautifully ornate sword. Like the sheath it was a distortion of his own blade, the steel of it the same black metal, but interlaced with hellish red. "And it worked, you got angry. You showed for all your control that you are a fighter!"

Even before he could work up a propper response to that odd statement, his clone was in motion, lunging across the distance between them, blade upraised. A deft parry brought it down and to the side, Kyo's blows following up beautifully after the fact, pressuring his opponent back even though he did not so much as nick him, their styles, even after one short exchange mirroring one anothers.


Outside Kyo's stateroom, noise would begin to erupt, shuffling feet, whooshes of air, and then the shattering of glass, perhaps a lamp or some such. They would find the door locked, though such a thing would doubtfully prove much of an impediment.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 20, 2007)

While Kyo's locked away in his room at the inn, Mikken sits on his own bed in the main suite, sulking for a while.  _'What are we supposed to do, Kyo?'_ he thinks despondantly.  Frida, Leita, and Indigo talk for a bit, but the chatting is forced after Kyo's abrupt departure.

"What are we going to do while Kyo's like that...?  It just wouldn't be the same trying to explore the town a bit while he's shutting himself away...." Mikken mutters.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

Aluf arrives at the hotel to find the main dining hall in much dissaray.  At his appearance, a bellhop quickly but with great respect for his 'station' drags him over to the hotel manager, who informs him of what has happened, and that the children are up in their room, along with the two newcomers.

Up in the room, there is crashing heard from Kyo's room, atrracting the attention of all.  '
Indigo approaches the door, first attempting to pull it open, then banging loudly 
"KYO! what's Going on in there?!?"
Getting no response, he turns to the others, spying Mikkens sword. "Shouldn't we do something?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 21, 2007)

After the loud noise from Kyo's room, Mikken almost falls over in surprise.  It isn't until Indigo looks at him and says something that the young man starts to think he _should_ be doing more than just sitting there when dangerous noises come from Kyo's direction.

"You're right!  Gah!  Kyo might be in trouble!" he mutters in worry, hustling to get off the bed and stand up, facing the door to Kyo's suite.  Examining the door for a moment, he decides on a course of action and starts gesturing arcane signs with his left hand.

The sequence finished, Mikken draws his _katana_ while approaching the door, motioning for Indigo to get back.  Two quick strokes in an X-shape, both hands on the _tsuka_, Mikken attempts to cut the door to pieces.

_(If that fails, he follows through with another pair of attacks in the same pattern...)_ :\ 

Once the door's down, Mikken peers inside.

[sblock=ooc]Cast _Bull's Strength_ on himself, which is already factored into his attacks.  Takes him 1 round to do that and get to the door probably, then 1 round attacking, then a 3rd round attacking if the door survives the first assault.

Link to Mikken's attacks...
Two-handed katana +13/+8 melee for 1d10+8 damage against the door ([1d20+13]=[[10, 13]], [1d10+8]=[[6, 8]], [1d20+8]=[[18, 8]], [1d10+8]=[[2, 8]])
Consequently, I forgot to include the +4 on the melee attack roll for striking at a stationary, inanimate object.  So the actual totals would be 23 and 26 on the attack, not that the door's likely to have such a lofty AC.  

The door's hardness will reduce damage by 5 points per strike (assuming it's wooden), so 14 damage total.  Unless it's a very simple wooden door, it's probably intact.

Link to Mikken's 2nd set of attacks...
Two-handed katana +13/+8 melee for 1d10+8 damage against the door, yet again ([1d20+17]=[[4, 17]], [1d10+8]=[[3, 8]], [1d20+12]=[[11, 12]], [1d10+8]=[[4, 8]])
This set includes the +4 on the attack rolls for an inanimate target.  After hardness, this set of attacks deals 13 damage.  :\ 

So after two rounds of hacking at it like a weakling, Mikken deals 27 damage to the door, which will probably destroy it, finally.  

Figures that one of the few spells he has, that Mikken didn't make scrolls of, was _Knock_, and he only has his safe-place set of spells prepared, so no _Knock_ magic available. -_-[/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jul 21, 2007)

Frida is worried, both about her friend, and also about what the manager is going to say about people carving up doors.

As Mikken moves forward, she's just a step behind him. She prepares to use the magic in her staff* if it becomes necessary. Anxiously, she peers over the younger cousin's shoulder into Kyo's room...

* OOC: _Calm Emotions_, DC 17 to resist.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 24, 2007)

Aluf listens to the manager's story with a growing sense of alarm, greatly concerned for the effect such an encounter would likely have on his charge's fragile psyche.  He thanks the manager for his time, offers again to cover the cost of the damages, and quickly makes for the youngsters' room.

Hastening down the hallway, he hears a loud noise, followed by raised voices and a banging sound.  He hits the door at close to a full run, nearly removing it from its hinges as he flings it open.

Bursting into the room, his eyes wild, he takes in the sight of Mikken hacking at the door with his sword, the others arrayed around him, worry writ on their faces.

"Mikken, no!  Put the sword away!"  Aluf crosses the room with a single step and grabs the young warrior by the collar.

_If he is in the state I think he is_, he worries, pulling Mikken forcibly back from the badly mangled door.  "He must not see a drawn weapon in this state."


----------



## Caros (Jul 25, 2007)

"What is your purpose?!" Cried Kyo, eyes narrowed as his doppleganger forced him back with expert, viscious blows, his own deflected away more and more, too shallow, uncommited in the face of a swordsman who was so obviously fighting to kill.

"Purpose? Who needs one to fight? A battle by itself it worth something, and to me this battle is worth everything!" The response was as cryptic as Kyo had come to expect from this creature over the last hour they had battled, forced back across the bridge, Kyo's clothing and body gashed with numerous small cuts, never lethal enough to end him, though not from lack of trying. 

A single swift kick sent Kyo sprawling, rolling to one knee, struggling to rise as his foe lifted his sword to the sky.

[Sblock=Outside]On the outside it had been mere seconds, Kyo's friends reacting to the noise with the attack on the door, breaking it down just as Aluf arrived to seize Mikken and push him aside. 

It was too late of an arrival, The sound from inside the room stopping abruptly as Kyo turned to face the door. He was grinning from ear to ear, his eyes sparkling green, sword covered in a sheen of energy that was like, but distinctly different from the attack he had used not an hour before, the bokken upraised, held back ready for an attack as Frida's spell struck him.[/sblock]

And then stopped, struggling for a moment to drive that blade down, his eyes widening as Kyo's expression softened from one of combat to one of serenity. 

He began to scream, that doppleganger as chains erupted from the pommel of his sword, dragging that arm up towards the sky, slowly but surely binding him, covering every inch until not even screams escaped.

[sblock=outside]Kyo blinked, his smile faded and he paused, that energy dissapating into nothingness, suddenly becoming aware of his surroundings, and the people who looked upon him with both awe and fear.[/sblock]

((OOC: Yay, things can actually get moving in the plot again it seems. I'm back for good finally. Also, in case anyone was wondering. Will save vs calm : http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1170150 ))


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

even with the powerful magics forcing him to calm, Kyo's breathing is ragged and his heart races, though it slows considerably with each passing moment.  Aluf and Mikken stand in front of the door, with Frida just ahead of them, only feet away from the stunned Kyo, who's gaze seems confused.  A moment later, the sword clatters to the ground, the sound startling everybody out of their daze as Indigo shouts "What the hell is going on with these kids?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

*OOC: Also, Caros.. POst to your other threads!!!!*


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jul 29, 2007)

Frida holds the staff in front of her, the magic released. Her knuckles are white as her hands shake, trying to hold it steady.

Seeing Kyo's eyes clear, she allows her grip to loosen and she extends her hand down toward him.

"You need a hand... getting up?"  She asks, her voice quavering slightly from the tension. Frida's eyes are perilously moist, but she blinks back the anxious tears, and manages a tight smile for her friend.


----------



## Caros (Jul 30, 2007)

Kyo seemed torn for a moment between fear and shame, his eyes turned to the ground, skin coloring in an embarassed blush. His room was a mess, Lamps shattered, one bedpost cut cleanly in half, nicks and rips through every bit of furniture in the stateroom.

Timidly, at Frida's voice his eyes raised, looking over his assembled friends and family, That it was worry he saw on their face, rather than fear or anger was all that saved him, his own eyes wet, meeting each of theirs in turn, his meaning plain to even the most oblivious. Don't Ask.

Then at last he reached up, hand clasping in Frida's more symbolic than anything as he helped himself up, bringing the bokken with him, hands clenched around it.  "Sorry about the room..."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2007)

The next day, the group approached the caravan shortly before noon - Aluf, Kyo, Mikken, and Frida, now joined by Leita.  They hadn't spoken about Kyo's... 'episode' and it was clear that he didn't want to, changing the subject lightheartedly everytime anyone tried steering that way.  As they reached the caravan, they were greeted by an old man, introducing himself as William and informing them that if they were joining the caravan, they were just in time - The caravan's "Escort" was supposed to be arriving right away, and rumours were that he's a War hero. 

It really is like a town unto itself.. stretching a ways out, the metal wagons are all loaded with people and products, many of them standing in a circle with doors open, serving as makeshift buildings for the night, though everyone looks like they'll be ready to go as soon as you give the word.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 31, 2007)

Mikken mopes around a lot in the mean-time, aside from cleaning the room that Kyo seemed to have trashed.  It doesn't help that now he's worried Kyo is developing a psychosis or something.

At first his response was to volunteer to clean up the room while Kyo relaxed in the other room, since he seemed kind of stressed.....as Mikken put it mildly.  He didn't start fretting until afterward.

Nothing left to keep him busy and mentally pre-occupied, Mikken spent the rest of the spare time trying unsuccessfully to chat pleasantly with Kyo, Frida, and Leita.  After a few half-hearted, stuttering attempts he just put his metaphorical foot in his mouth and shut up for the next day or so.


----------



## Caros (Aug 1, 2007)

Kyo, for his part had seemed to cheer up remarkably well in the interveining time, doing his best to smile and remain as normal as can be, his cheer forceful, but welcome all things considered.

The second bit of good news came in the form of their departure, the job of 'Escorting' the caravan not one Kyo would normally take on, he was in no condition to refuse when Aluf suggested it. 

The caravan was impressive as they had been told, and for the first few hours Kyo had let himself be dragged from here to there, Knowing full well that with his two female friends, both worried about him, his chances of taking a few minutes or hours to be alone outside of sleep were slim and none.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

*BUMP* 
PAGING Brother Allard?  You're the boss...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

The next morning came and soon the caravan was off, Aluf silent and Kyo Brooding.  The group had spent the night in their wagon (the elder William had led them to it once finding out who they were), and was now ready for their excursion.  With that, the caravan left to begin its months-long journey.

A few days later, when the crew had settled into a bit of a routine and Kyo seemed to have mostly recovered from his.. outbreak, came the first (Of what would probably be man) Obstacles.  As they moved down a road so narrow the wagons had to take it one at a time, they saw the road ahead blocked.  Upon coming closer, you see a man sitting on the fallen Tree blocking the road, smiling up at you.
"G'Day, Gents."


----------



## Caros (Aug 10, 2007)

Kyo at least, spent most of his days hanging off the side of one of the lead wagons, staring up at the sky or chatting with his friends as the caravan plodded along. His bokken was at hand, tucked into the caravan he rode in, but conspicuously absent from his side since the incident, whether by choice, or by an order of Aluf's no one was quite certain.

An experienced traveller, Kyo knew better than most the type of man they were dealing with at the very sight of him. A fallen tree, a smiling host, and likely an ambush all around. He reached into the cart as the man called out his greeting, hand hovering over his choice of weapons, the exquisite black-steel blade that had been in his family for generations, or the beat up wooden stick.

The choice was obvious as he slipped past Frida, Mikken, Letia and the others, trotting a short distance to get ahead of the caravan, calling out to the man who blocked them. "You don't want this." He said, voice calm, emerald eyes narrowed. He struck both a strong and silly figure, this young teenager, so seemingly strong willed and calm, yet with only a wooden stick as his backing.

"We're going to reach the port, If things happen it will not end well for either of us, but for you it will go worse. Please, just move aside, let us move the block and be on our way."


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 11, 2007)

Frida had been spending much of her time keeping an eye on the others, mostly under the pretense of drawing pictures of them. 

It was on one such occasion that the canvoy had come across the blockage, and the strange man sitting atop it. The girl gets to her feet and looks warily around for signs of other people nearby (Spot check=20) as Kyo steps forward, then examines the man's clothing, trying to determine where he might be from (Lore roll=22), and anything she knows about that place.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

"I'm 'fraid you're a bit loopy, Son.  Aint no port fer hunderds o Miles."  He stops and leans to the side, as though checking the road "Though that do be a big caravan y'got there.. Mighty big.  I don't reckon you'd be willing to let us have what's in some of them wagons in exchange for help moving this here tree?  It'd be mighty hard to move without a bunch of big, strong men..."  At his word, a half dozen men stand up from behind the tree.. BIG, STRONG MEN. 

Frida glances around and thinks she can see some movement in the bushes but can't make out too much.  SHe recognizes the man and his backup though.. THey're members of the 'black blade', [sblock=Frida]Black Blade is a mercenary/bandit group.  Rumours put their numbers between 2 and 5 dozen, and they're one of the better trained groups (They used to be an entire army unit, but when the war started going sour, deserted and became bandits).  They have several well-trained soldiers and at least 2 mages... Wether they brought the whole gang here or not is another matter, though.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, are Arkhandus & Tailspinner still around?  I know Brother_A is a bit busy, but..
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 11, 2007)

"I might actually be a bit loopy."  He said, giving a quiet, self depreciating chuckle as he glanced his way back at friends and family, his eyes clouded in thought. He was torn, His duty to protect them, his unwillingness to fight. His drive to fight, but his fear of it as well. It was a rather tortuous existance, and he seemed to stare at the lot of them for a long time before his head returned to focus upon the groups leader. 

"Lets call this what it is. You're highwaymen. Bandits. We either give you what you want or you try and and take it." Kyo stepped a tad closer, that wooden sword hanging in his grasp, eyes now all business, the somewhat silly figure from before gone. "You're they're leader and not just the spokesperson aren't you?"

He paused, leaving long enough for the answer he expected to fall. "In a company of criminals, you need to be the toughest. Fight me, just the two of us, no tricks. I win, you move the log, you win and we obviously don't have a chance so you'll get your goods and let us go. Fight until one of us can't. Better than having huge casualties on both sides eh?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

The man smiles and steps forward, 10 feet from Kyo.  "Look'ere kiddo, If I wanted you ded, you'd 'ave a dozen arrows in ya now.  What makes y'think I'll accept yer little duel there when I kin take what I want anyways?  Y'all don't exactly look like the leader o'this Caravan, so how kin I even 'spect your word t'be Kept? An fer that matter, if'n we ARE bandits like y'say, why would we 'onour this agreement?"  

[sblock=Anybody can Read if you can make a Sense Motive check DC 18]
The man is stalling for time for some reason.  He appears slightly nervous, and seems to be expecting (and ready for) Kyo to spring forwards and Attack.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc all]
Anybody wanna chime in to say where your character is?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

(I'll assume you mean currently active characters, not characters waiting in the wings to join the party. )


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

**ER.. Yes, sorry.. Though if some of them don't show up, I may have to input new characters sooner than expected**


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 12, 2007)

"Kyo!"  Frida calls out to her friend, "He's trying to provoke you!"  She keeps an eye on the group of men behind Kyo and the bandit leader.

[sblock=ooc] Frida's on the front deck of the lead caravan. She also made the sense motive roll: Bandit King Sense Motive (1d20+5=22) 
She readies an action to cast _Greater Command _ (Flee) on the group (and the leader, if possible) if they take any offensive action or look to be doing anything more suspicious than they already are (such as readying a weapon to attack, or making a signal). Can affect up to 10 bandits within 30 feet of each other, Will Save DC 20. [/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 12, 2007)

"Ah." He said simply, head turning briefly, eyes cast back to regard Frida. "Thanks for the heads up Shinden no Hana."

He gave a quiet sigh then a he turned back to regard the groups leader once again, the softness that had touched his eyes evaporating in an instant. "You're right, I'm not the Caravan's leader. But short of perhaps my uncle, no one here is as good a fighter as I am. If you can best me soundly they'll know they've got no chance to beat me. And I am only a child right.  The reverse is true however. When I beat you, your men will know that neither myself, nor any of my companions are to be trifled with."

His eyes narrowed sharply, taking another step forward, weapon still held loosely in his grip as he approached within five feet of the other man. "So either take your swing or get out of our way."

((OOC: Failed the sense motive, Turning on Combat expertise and fighting defensively the moment the fight starts. Readied action to swing when he does?))


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikken sits atop his chocobo, riding alongside the first wagon near Kyo and Frida.  He's apprehensive, but only because he worries that something's going to mess with Kyo's head again.  "You don't want to get in our way, strangers," he says, "Kyo's a champion swordsman....  And the caravan leaders are ex-military," Mikken warns them.


----------



## Thaedrus (Aug 13, 2007)

*A groggy introduction*

Having been up for most of the night with playing cards with some of the caravan drivers, Mesa had been trying to sleep through the morning. The slow rocking of the caravan had been a gentle and relaxing way to nurse a hangover, but the sudden stop had cut his dozing short. 

"What now?" Mesa grombled, pulling a rumpled shirt over his head before he stumbled from his wagon. The scene that greeted him was exactly the kind of thing to pull him from his bed. "Looks like someone wants to do a little clandestine taxation. I don't like the tax man, no matter who he is. I think I'll make sure we call his bluff." Mesa says, as he ambles toward the front of the caravan.

[sblock]Mesa uses Animal afinity at 8pp to boost his strength and constitution both by +4[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

"D'you know hoo yer dealin' wit?" THe little man states, sweeping his cloak to the side to reveal a pair of ebon-black short-swords.

"DO YOU?" Comes a surprisingly strong voice as Aluf emerges from the caravan.. he had taken sick the other night, and was still recovering, but stepped forwards to stand near kyo, revealing HIS weapon.. The pommel of which clearly shows to any military man that he is/was a General.  The little man takes a surprised step back, but then sneers. "You kin barely stand, old man."  He pulls his swords, and waves Kyo forwards "Fine, little one, if'n gramps there agrees to giveus what we want after I kill you, then we'kin fight."

Aluf looks to Kyo, realizing that he's not in any shape for a duel, and nobody else could do it.  Reluctantly, he nods to his young ward, and steps back, whispering to Mikken to keep an eye out for the other bandits.

*Bandit wins initiative*
The bandit draws his ebon blades and springs forwards, jamming both of them at Kyo's gut, though Kyo narrowly sidesteps, one of the blades draws a line of blood along his stomach, though the other skips off his vest as he turns to avoid it. (1 hit, Crit, Confirm, 20 damage).

[sblock=combat info]Bandit won initiative & attacked. Post your action and we'll keep it rotating until/unless someone else joins in.
*BTW, Since you both are prepared and had readied actions, I'm going to go with straight up initiative and cancel BOTh of your respective readied actions (which would defeat the point of WINNING initiative), but neither of you are flat-footed to begin with either, so he doesn't get his Sneak Attack.*
ALSO, don't forget to include your AC and current/max HP in ALL combat posts, please.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]

If anybody else would like to Enter initiative, and plans on interfering, please roll.  If you just plan on setting readied actions (To prevent cheating/etc), just post them and don't bother rolling.. They'll happen when they happen.

ALSO, Thaedrus - I was under the impression that Animal Affinity was an Enhancement modifier, and you allready have an Amulet of Health?
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 13, 2007)

Leita had spent most of the trip so far as close to Kyo as possible. So it was no surprise that when the bandit encounter began she was close to Kyo's spot on one of the lead wagons. As Kyo headed toward the front, Leita looks around and listens intently for possible signs of ambush.

OOC: Spot: 29 & Listen: 34


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

Leita's keen senses manage to pick out at least a dozen hidden figures on each side of the caravan.  All but one are armed with crossbows, and nobody else seems to have noticed them, though Aluf, Mikken, and Frida keep glancing at the trees as though they know SOMETHING is there.
The one that ISN'T carrying a crossbow is dressed in robes and holding a small stick.


----------



## Caros (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ac 27. Hp 70/90*

Kyo gave a brief little shrug at the man's question, standing strong as the man revealed those ebon short swords and closed the distance.  His responce, overlaping with Aluf's was very simple, a succinct reply somewhat unusual of Kyo. "Do you think I care?"

Aluf's appearance seemed to send some of the fight out of the bandit, only his uncles ill appearance keeping the man's nerve intact. "You don't necessarily need to kill to fight, but... I suppose thats not really something you care about is it?" He shook his head, fliping the sword in his grip that he held it in a battle stance now, blade in front of him, held at an angle with the tip towards the ground, his face calm and composed as he could manage.

Then they sprung, the bandit driving at Kyo, blades outstreached in an attack. The lunge was a bit of a surprise, enough to send kyo pivoting on his back foot, whirling off to the side, one of the blades drawing a line of blood over his white vest, his face flashing with a moment of pain before he pressed in. The man's style was already growing apparent, a few flashes of steel parried expertly parried by Kyo's weapon. They could keep this going for quite a while at this pace, the other man's attacks, while well placed, were easy enough to dodge or parry once Kyo got moving.

And there was his weakness, a tendancy for lunges like the first one, little testing thrusts that Kyo watched and waited for. Then all it once it was his turn to lash out, bringing his bokken to bare he struck out twice, aiming first for his opponents wrist in an attempt to disarm him, then a second time at his belly to strike the wind from him, payback as it were.

[sblock=combat]((Okays, Knowledge (Fighting Styles) = 29 

Following that Kyo attempts to disarm with a roll of31 and then attack for 30. Damage is 22 

Kyo declares dodge, no combat expertise.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

The Bandit slashes at Kyo, but the young fighter deftly dodges the blow and delivers a hard crack to the Bandit's wrist, causing him to drop the sword, and follows up with a blow to the gut forcign the bandit to take a step back. 
"Ye'll pay fer that, brat." He curses, jabbing forwards with his remaining sword.  But when Kyo goes to block it, the man is no longer there, having used the feint as a chance to roll to the other side of Kyo, Slicing the back of his leg painfully as he goes.(14 damage sneak attack)
Kyo barely manages to stay on his feet, though his movement is hampered by the pain(He used Hamstring on you, sacrificing sneak attack damage)


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2007)

Mikken will turn to Aluf when he speaks, and uses it as cover to hide from view his handsigns, muttering a spell before he turns back to watch the fight and the surroundings.  He keeps one hand firmly on the reigns of his chocobo, and the other hand resting on his leg, close to his belt pouches, especially his spell component pouch.

[sblock=ooc]Mage Armor on himself, AC goes from 16 to 20 (18 touch, 16 flat-footed).

Mikken's Spot check was 13 to survey the area.
Spot check around highwaymen ([1d20]=[[13]])

Mikken will ready an action to cast Haste on himself, his chocobo, Kyo, Frida, Aluf, Leita, and Mesa.  Will cast it if anyone attacks Kyo or the caravan, other than the highwayman fighting Kyo right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 13, 2007)

The harsh clank of metal striking ground brought a grin to Kyo's face, his opponent down one of his weapons. While that would me more crippling for a styled fighter, this one was certainly rough around the edges, and he improvised extremely well, spinning around Kyo, slashing at his leg as he went. The wound brought a brief cry to Kyo's lips, his stance already swinging about, pivoting to follow the threat the man presented.

And again they were at each others throats and for the first time in years, Kyo seemed truely alive, his body active, swinging out of line with deep thrusts, parrying the flat of that shortsword off to the side and retaliating with a flurry of his own blows. A fight like this had no place for Kyo's moral questions, his fears about right and wrong, and it showed on his face, that innocence he held as a young boy reborn.

"You're good I'll admit, for someone without formal training." He smirked, wading in with an impressive series of blow, forcing the single bladed mercenary back before him. "But I'm better."

"You mean we're better. Having fun?"

Kyo stopped, backpeddling two steps, blad held out before him in a defensive stance, his head shaken once as if to clear it, a soft whisper echoing from his lips before he lunged forward again, no longer playing, his eyes alight with color, shining once more as they had in the inn not so long ago as he struck. The blows were fast, slipping past his opponents guard, but not necessarily striking home.

[sblock=attack] AC 29. HP 56/90.

Expertise for +2, giving me an additional 1d6 of damage via cunning defence.

Attacks are 29, 27. For 20, 25 Damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Listen DC 20]Believe thats the DC to hear whispers at this distance. Kyo said. "Not now."[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 14, 2007)

Leita moves to Frida's side as she whispers into her ear. "Hidden crossbowman on either side of us and a single mage over there." As she tells about the mage she discretely points in his direction. Then she moves to Mikken and finally Aluf, telling them the same thing while pointing out the position of the mage.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

Kyo and the bandit exchange several more blows, though Kyo easily shows he is the superior fighter, and soon the bandit is backpedalling, clutching the side of his head with one hand.  If Kyo's sword were not wooden, he'd be dead, and he knew it.  He came in at Kyo once more, attempting another feint, though this time Kyo was prepared for it and easily parried the blow.  At this, the bandit stopped and backed up, face scared as he saw Kyo's glowing eyes.  He sheathed his sword and opened his mouth to surrender, but all that came out was blood as an arrow burst through his throat, dropping him to the ground.  

A laugh came from the surrounding forest.

"PATHETIC.  Bested by a child in so few exchanges.  No matter, he has paid for his arrogance, as shall you."  At that, a swarm of dark blue streaks flew from the treeline, arcing towards Kyo(30 damage, Empowered Magic MIssile), and a swarm of bolts flew at the caravan guards and the party(Thanks to Leita's warnings nobody's flat-footed.  1 hit on Aluf, 4 damage.  2 hits Frida, 3 and 8 damage).  At the same time, the strongmen standing near the tree pull weapons and rush forwards.  
Pulling out of his shock, Mikken speaks a few words and everyone feels their feet grow lighter and their movements quicker (Haste as per Mikkens readied action).


[sblock=ooc]
What, you expected them to stand by one man's honour?
OK, NOW we need initiative from everyone (Kyo, reroll for basically new combat.)
Mikken's readied action went off, so you're all hasted.  The majority of the 'bandits' will be engaged with the few caravan guards you have, so it's the Party vs 6 burly men, the mage, and another half-dozen bandits.
Kyo is 30' ahead of the rest of you & the caravan, the burly men are 20' from him.  The mage and 6 bandits are 30' to his right, 10' deep in the forest, though you can see them now that they've stopped hiding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 14, 2007)

Kyo's earlier smile was faded even as he slipped his weapons around that bandits guard, one blow striking the arm, forcing it down while he circled about him, even with the impaired foot he managed to slip up behind him, striking a brutal pair of attacks at chest, and then the blow to the head that sent the bandit king stumbling back.

He watched the man as he wavered before him, leaning to one side as he darted in, then quickly tumbling around. It was not going to work this time, Kyo driving the point of his bokken down onto the hilt guard of his opponents weapon, smashing it into the dirt and nearly following up with a finishing blow. His eyes were glowing fiercely now, leaving briefly shimmering trail in the air as he turned, advancing even as the man sheathed his sword.

Kyo did not look like he was ready for the fight to stop just yet, lunging forward even as the man's life was ended. 

He halted at the words, turning just in time to throw his blade up, trying and failing to block one of those powerful blue bolts, being driven back a step, blood coughed from between his lips. They were outnumbered of course, And like a hydra this beast seemed to have more than one head.

"You'll never save them all without me."

His feet were restless as a result of Mikken's spells, his eyes wavering between the mage and the burly men rushing him. A moment of uncertainty passed through him, the two choices obvious and exclusive, before he finally called out. "Mikken! Uncle! Deal with these six, Protect Frida and Leita!"

Then in a flash he was in motion, a quick, fluid line towards the mage, springing up before the man much faster than he should have managed, speaking as he swung. "Pray. Now!"

[sblock=Combat info]Hp 26/90. AC 31.

Init = 10 Rawr @ slowness.

Attacks = 22, 28, 19 

Damage = 27, 23, 21 

Please don't kill me with more magic missiles! [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

*Mikken, HP 75/75, AC 17 (18 vs. dodge target)*

Mikken curses, thinking worriedly _'I could handle the mage, you're the awesome swordsman, why don't you start taking down the big guys?!?'_

As he curses, though, Mikken urges his chocobo to move a bit, positioning himself a few feet in front of Frida, and his free hand pulls out some spell components before he stops.  "Stay behind me girls!"  Then he's chanting again and making swift handsigns, invoking another spell....

A moment later as his chant finishes, large hailstones materialize above the gang of big bruisers, raining down hard to pummel the goons, shattering on the ground and spreading a frigid spray of ice.  The hail continues to pour down on the area for several long seconds, materializing out of thin air.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken's initiative is 18.
Initiative versus 12 bandits and mage (1d20+4=18)

Mikken stops 5 feet away from Frida, in front of her, using himself and his chocobo as meat shields for his friend.  Mikken keeps an eye on the big thug furthest to the right, and thus closest to where Kyo's headed, as Mikken's Dodge target, in case he needs to move in to intercept and help his coz.

He casts *Ice Storm* , centered on a point 5 feet closer to him than the middle of the 6 big bruisers, so as to cover a decent swath.  20-foot wide cylinder, 40 feet high.  Movement speed is halved within the area of effect.

Damage rolled for the bombardment is 8 bludgeoning damage, 7 cold damage, so not very good, but the movement reduction should be kind of helpful for this round.
Ice Storm's bludgeoning damage first and cold damage second (3d6=8, 2d6=7)

Would have preferred Kyo to move in against the bruisers, but I dunno how healthy he is right now....  Mikken's Ice Storm could probably have kept the mage and lesser bandits preoccupied for a round instead, then he coulda moved in to catch them with a Lightning Bolt or something...    [/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 15, 2007)

She nods at Leita's warning, even as two arrows fly in her direction. Almost automatically, her arm flies up, attempting to deflect one of the arrows, but she is too slow.

Frida stumbles, reeling in pain as two arrows pierce her side. She manages to retain her balance as Mikken moves in front of her. Smiling a little at his heroic attitude, she takes cover behind his chocobo. 

The breathes out deeply, concentrating on her link with the world, as she channels positive energy through her link with Kyo. She calls out, "Curaja!", and blue energy envelops him, healing most of his wounds.

She then concentrates, gathering her healing reserves.

[sblock=ooc]
Frida HP: 38/49 
Initiative: 5 Initiative, Battle with the Black Bandits Uh, slow... Invisible Castle's finally failed me!   

Deflect Arrows (1d20+5=16) 

Frida 5-foot steps behind Mikken's Chocobo, and casts _Cure Critical Wounds,_ and makes use of her Magic of the Land feat (DC 19, for a 4th-level spell) (Free action while casting). Kyo is within range of her Divine Ward feat, so she can cast _cures_ at close range to him.

1d20+14-> [17,14] = (31) Magic of the Land DC 19 Knowledge (Nature Check)

4d8+12+8+8-> [1,6,3,6,12,8,8] = (44) Cure Critical Wounds, *so Kyo gets back 44 hp*.

 Frida's Curaja 

Frida's final action is to spend a turn attempt (as a swift action) to activate Sacred Boost. A cure spell she casts on the next round will be maximised.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2007)

((OOC: Deflect Arrows doesn't require a Reflex save in 3.5.  It's just automatic now, once per round, unless flat-footed.))


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 15, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Deflect Arrows doesn't require a Reflex save in 3.5.  It's just automatic now, once per round, unless flat-footed.))




OOC: Thanks, I realise that. However, the description of the Arrow Deflection ability for armour/shields still requires the DC 20 Reflex save. Frida can only deflect arrows due to her defensive item (+4 Bracers of Arrow Deflection), so I went with that item's described effect.  Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 15, 2007)

Leita aims her bow at the mage and waits for him to make the first move, then she tries to disrupt his action with her own attack.

[sblock]Initiative: 12; Attack: 23; Damage: 7.
Delay action until the mage's turn and try to disrupt his spell or just attack on his action. If the mage's initiative if before hers then she'll delay her action until next round and act on his initiative next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

*REmaining PC's have aprox 12 hours before I update.. Thaedrus, this means you (And Brother_A if he's back by then).  Otherwise I NPC.*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

[sblock=Init]
Mage 21
Mikken 18
Bandits/Bruisers 17
Aluf 15
Leita 12 
KYO 10
Frida 5
Sorry, the badguys rolled high.
[/sblock]

The Mage sees Kyo heading for him and his eyes widen as he _quick_ly chants the words to a spell, covering the area between him and Kyo with grease.

Mikken, muttering under his breath, drops a hail of stones on the bruisers, battering them a bit(15 damage) and slowing their charge. (NOTE: 20'Radius, Kyo is 20' in front of them.  Thus 5' in FRONT of them would have it hitting Kyo, so I'll assume it went off just behind them.)

The Bandits reload and fire another volley(Kyo 8*nat 20*, Mikken 1, Leita7), though one of them breaks his bowstring(nat 1) and drops it, drawing short sword & Shield.
Two of The Bruisers stagger forwards out of the field. Finding themselves beside Kyo, they swing, but they're wild attacks are easily parried by the skilled swordsman.  The others head for the Choco-riding mage, two of them hitting (8,14) while he parries the third.  The fourth tries manuevering around him to get at the girls.

Aluf draws his sword and advances on the bruiser who's trying to get at the girls, though the large man manages to parry the blow with his greatsword.

Leita sights her bow in on the mage.

Kyo easily flips past the two bruisers, leaving them wondering where he went, and speeds towards the mage.  The grease doesn't even slow him (Take 10 balance check) as he slides across it to the astonished horror of the mage, though only one of his furrious blows manages to penetrate the robed mans magical defenses.
Seeing that this savage swordsman was harder to stop than he thought, the mage steps backwards (He delayed after his QUICKENED spell), and casts a spell. As he does so, an arrow zooms in (Leita's _readied_ action) but pings off his magical protections as he transforms his appearance into that of Leita, giving Kyo pause even as he feels Frida's healing pour through him (44 healed).
[sblock=Leita] It was actually a Baleful Transposition spell(I rolled the save for you, got a 2. sry).  Right after you saw him start casting, you fired, but a moment later were no longer looking at him.  Instead, Kyo's looking down at you, sword raised, and you're in the bush.[/sblock]
[sblock=Frida]Nobody else seems to have noticed, but the mage is standing right beside you, where Leita was a second ago.. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Info]
OK, Bruisers 1&2 are standing 25' from Mikken (Where Kyo used to be), 
3,4,5 are facing Mikken, 6 is facing off with Aluf.
Bandit 1 is wielding shortsword/shield, 2-6 are still firing crossbows.
Mikken and Aluf are slightly ahead of the two girls, forming a barrier between them and the bruisers, but to the side they are an open target from the bandits (If you wish, you can move back about 15 feet to take cover behind the wagons, but that may draw more fire towards bystanders).
Kyo is in melee with the Mage (Who currently looks like Leita for some reason), with the bandits only a few feet away (In fact, Bandit #1 looks like he'll be advancing on you next round).
BTW, when assaulting a badguy, please state WHICH one you're attacking. (I numbered them in relation to who they're fighting, for ease)
Also of Note, Thaedrus did not roll in, so I had his character caught 'off-guard' by the sudden ferocity of the combat this round.

[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
PLEASE include AC as well as HP in your ooc combat block at the end of your post.
Also I need Fort saves from Kyo, Mikken, and Leita in your next post (Though the effects are not immediate so don't worry about whether you succeed.)
Also, I know that technically the mage can't quicken AND delay, but it was either that or kill a pc on Mage's turn.  I go for the cool thing rather than by the RAW.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 17, 2007)

Eyes wide, nostrils flared, Aluf shakes his long black hair loose and raises his massive sword high above his head.  Taking a massive breath, he shouts the distinctively unnerving warcry for which he had become so famed in the war - a high-pitched, ululating cry, unnerving to all but the most hearty. 

He stomps his foot and sweeps the masamune low, looking to remove his challenger's feet at the ankles.

OOC: *Swift action:* Knight's Daunting Challenge (all foes within 100' of CR 10 or lower are shaken [WillNeg, DC 19]).  *Full attack:* masamune +18/+13/+8 (3d6+7, 19-20/x2, 10' reach).

Aluf attacks at a range of 10'.  If his opponent closes, he of course, gets the AOO.  I still can't get on to invisible castle, so if you could make the rolls, I would greatly appreciate it.

And again, sorry for my lack of action here.  Things should be back to normal now. 

HP 172 (12 + 11d12 [88] + 72)
AC 26 (10 base + 1 dex + 10 armor + 3 shield + 1 deflection + 1 natural armor)
DR 2/-


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mikken, HP 52/75, AC 21 (22 vs. Dodge target)*

Mikken tries to figure out what to do, hopping down behind his chocobo while commanding it to attack one of the bruisers in front that had just wounded Mikken.

After a moment's hesitation, Mikken moves a bit to the side by his chocobo, casting a defensive spell on himself quickly.

_(ooc: move action to get down, 5-foot step, then Mage Armor.  Dodge feat oriented on the bandit nearest him when he moves.)_

[sblock=Jemal]You got me confused as to where the bandits were positioned......I thought I understood before, but now I don't have a clue.  And now I'm not sure if my Ice Storm even slowed them down in the approach.

Mikken's Fortitude save for whatever you have planned is a 26.
Fortitude save for Mikken (1d20+9=26)

Mikken tries to hop down from his chocobo quickly, but fails the Ride check, so his dismount uses up a move action.
Mikken's Ride check to dismount as a free action (1d20+5=12)

Mikken attempts to identify the enemy mage's second spell when cast.....Spellcraft check of 33.
Spellcraft check to identify mage's second spell (1d20+17=33)

Mikken's chocobo attacks the bruiser that hit Mikken the hardest (I'm assuming stats of a light warhorse as before)......First claw is a 16 for 6 damage, second claw is a 22 for 7 damage, and bite/peck is a 10 for 3 damage.  I forgot to include the +1 attack bonus for Haste in the rolls, but added it to these totals.  The chocobo's extra attack from Haste on the full-attack was a claw roll of 20 for 7 damage (after the Haste bonus).
Claw, claw, and bite attack by Mikken's chocobo (1d20+4=15, 1d4+3=6, 1d20+4=21, 1d4+3=7, 1d20-1=9, 1d3+1=3)


I have no idea what Mikken should do.  I need to know if he noticed that the enemy mage cast Baleful Transposition, so that Mikken would know to look all around by his friends to see what's up.  Mikken's action, besides hopping down from the chocobo, depends entirely on whether or not he notices that the enemy mage has switched places with Leita.

So......I need input on that before I finish Mikken's action.  He's either going to move around the side to flank a bruiser or get in its way at least, while drawing his blades, OR he's going to move right up next to the transpositioned mage while drawing his blades, OR he's going to fire off a pair of Scorching Rays at somebody, OR he's going to cast Mage Armor on somebody.....

And if he notices that the mage is now over here, he'll shout out loudly to Kyo that the mage has teleported over here.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Well, in my original post I stated they were 20' from Kyo, who was 30' in front of you guys.  Ice storm has a 20' radius, and your post said you were putting it "centered on a point 5 feet closer to him than the middle of the 6 big bruisers" which would put the center 15' from Kyo.  it DID slow them to half speed while they were in it (Meaning it took them 40' of movement to get out of it instead of 20').  Unfortunately, they're barbarians, which you couldn't have known at the start, and have a movement rate of 40' flat.  Meaning they can charge 80', and were 30' away from you when they exited the storm, giving them plenty of movement left to complete their charge.  It was a good tactic, and you'll be gaining bonus XP for it at the end of the combat, but unfortunately their barbarian nature made it not work. (Just like the mage's grease spell was useless against Kyo's dervish).

As for the spell. To identify a spell, you need to either see or hear it.  Given that you're currently engaged in a melee with three large men and the mage was 30' to your SIDE, in the bushes, engaged in a melee of his own, I'll let you make spot/listen checks to see if you catch it, followed by your spellcraft check.

The point's entirely moot if Frida shouts, however. (Speaking = Free action)[/sblock]
[sblock=arkhandus only please]
Also, I'd like to state my displeasure that you read a spoiler with somebody elses name on it, as such is the only way you could have known he cast baleful transposition.  I won't do anything bad to your character this time b/c I SHOULD have given you a spot/listen check in the first place, but I don't tag things to specific people just for my own amusement.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

_(edited in Mikken's probable action above)_

[sblock=Jemal OOC]_Also, I'd like to state my displeasure that you read a spoiler with somebody elses name on it, as such is the only way you could have known he cast baleful transposition.  I won't do anything bad to your character this time b/c I SHOULD have given you a spot/listen check in the first place, but I don't tag things to specific people just for my own amusement._

Sorry, I only read Frida's because her in-character description said she tried to deflect an attack but failed, which made me wonder what that meant since we hadn't the chance to cast any magical protections yet (which lead me to assume she had the Deflect Arrows feat but somehow failed with it, even though it's automatic in 3.5).

So I glanced at it and saw the Deflect Arrows thing, and thought I should comment on that, but since I hadn't read any of the spoiler blocks _before_ (nor now, aside from that one), not in the PC sheet thread nor the others, I didn't know that Frida was wearing some kind of magic item that has a special ability _similar_ to Deflect Arrow, not the actual Deflect Arrows feat itself......

I thought she had forgotten the DA change from 3.0 to 3.5 and commented on it, as I've heard people make that DA error before in other campaigns.
Apologies.

Regarding the bandits, I just thought I had gotten confused about their initial positions, but I guess it's clearer now, sorta.  Mikken's spot or listen check result is 17, but I don't know if that is sufficient for anything at the mage's 20 to 50-odd feet of distance away, since I'm a bit confused still.  Mikken is not very observant.
Mikken's spot or listen check to maybe notice the spell (1d20+0=17)

Edit: dur, I'm stupid.  Anyway....I guess I did read another sblock earlier out of confusion when the mage turned into Leita, but I forgot.  I'm impulsive once in a while despite my usual self-control.    [/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 18, 2007)

Frida cries out in fear at the sudden appearance of the mage. "W-what the heck?!!" Eyes wide and panicking slightly, she backs away from him, almost bumping into the chocobo. She brings up her staff in defensively front of her, her composure beginning to return. "Oh, you're a cheeky one! Why don't you... take a break?" 
The girl's eyes flash with power as she invokes a spell. "In fact, why don't you all just... _Halt_"

[sblock=ooc]
_Greater command_ on mage and nearest up to 9 bruisers within 30 feet of him. DC 20 Will save negates, 10 round duration, new save each round. Halt command = stand and take no actions (but isn't helpless).

Ahhh! Help!!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

Still need Leita, Kyo, Mesa.
[sblock=mikken]
Not high enough to see/hear what the Mage did, but high enough to hear Frida's strange conversation behind you, glance back, and see the Mage.  You're still engaged with 3 brusiers though, remember.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 19, 2007)

"You think thats going to stop me?"  Kyo asks simply as the mage transforms before his eyes, taking on the form of one his dearest friends. Though he was not well versed in magic, Kyo was no idiot. There were seven archers, and only one of them, the one he was trying to impersonate, had a clean shot at him. His eyes narrowed Kyo brought his sword up in a flashing strike from his side, raking it across the "Woman's" body an a brutal strike.

Then he heard Frida's scream, his head turning back long enough to see the mage he had just attacked standing not ten feet from her.  And it clicked, horrified eyes looking back to Leita, wooden sword quivering in his grip, the fire and color in his eyes seeming to drain off to nothing.

Behind him he could feel the advance of the new threat, short sword in hand, raising with intent to strike, his gaze staring helplessly at the friend who he had struck in foolish pride. And yet he stood there, waiting for the blow to fall, too shocked and horrified to even raise his own weapon in defence.

"No."

And then he twitched, doing his best to ward off the attack as he spun, his eyes shining again with more intensity than ever before, movements fluid and precise as he struck at the man behind him, Laying on with quick blows and moving past to advance on the remaining bandits if possible. "No one kills me, not you, and not KYO!"

((OOC: SORRY! No one warned Kyo that it wasn't the mage, and I didn't want to metagame =/  *hates attacking PC's.*))

[sblock=combat]Poison save 20 

Attack on Leita AC 30, Damage 25 

Jemal, I'm activating my special. I'll let you handle the rolls. ^_^;[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2007)

Leita, seeing that her position has changed and that she is now in danger, ducks down and places her hands over her head. "Kyo! No! It's me! LEITA!"

OOC: Sorry. Busy weekend.
HP: 65/72
AC: 19
Fort Save: 10


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

[sblock=Bruisers Vs Bandits]
just for the record, the BRUISERS (big barbarian guys) are on the road, the BANDITS (rogue-types w/bows) are in the forest.[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative]
Mikken 18
Bandits/Bruisers 17
Aluf 15
KYO 10
Mage 9
Leita 8
Frida 5
[/sblock]

Mikken leaps off his Chocobo and steps away from the bruisers, covering himself in magical armour as the Chocobo pecks and boots one of the Bruisers (Bruiser#3, 3 hits, 12 damage total).
The badguys response is to move forward, two of them coming at him(Chocobo AoO misses, 1 hit on Mikken, 19 damage) the third comes around the Chocobo's other side, heading for Frida (1 hit, 16 damage).  The fourth Roars at Aluf, swinging his greataxe twice at the veteran, connecting painfully (2 hits, total 31).  The two still standing in the middle of the road look at each other, shrug, and charge in opposite directions, one heading for Kyo, the other heading for Aluf. (Both missed, Aluf AoO=19dmg).
Aluf responds by letting out a cry which shakes all who hear it (except the mage who made his save ), and then unleashing on the one he'd struck previously(Bandit#2, 2 hits, 32 damage) though the severely injured barbarian refuses to go down.
5 arrows fly in at the party from the bandits, 1 sinking into Aluf (8), and another striking Frida(8)
The bandit with the sword steps forward, flanking Kyo and slashing at him, though the skilled swordsman blocks it without a thought as he continues bashing away at the 'Mage' (25 damage to Leita) before realizing what he'd done.  His demeanor changing, he turns and bashes the bandit across the face, then steps past him and smashes the bokken against the back of his neck, dropping him.  Meanwhile, Leita cowers away from the pain and the sudden ferocity of her 'friend'. (Total Defense)

Frida _Commands_ the badguys on the road to HALT and three of them do, though the Mage, and both bruisers fighting Aluf remain unaffected.

[sblock=combat info]
Bruiser 1 is in melee with Kyo.  Bruisers 2&3 are in melee with Aluf.  Bruisers 4&5 are in melee with Mikken and are Halted. Bruiser 6 is in melee with Frida and Halted.
Bandit 1 dead.  Bandits 2-6 still firing. (Closest to Kyo is 10' away.)
the Mage is 10' from Frida, 15' from Mikken (who's right by frida), and 25' from Aluf. (who's 10' from Mikken)
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Just a reminder, PLEASE include all relevant numbers in your combat posts, including AC and Current/Max HP, as well as the # of the bandit/bruiser you're attacking.
Also, for any of you who have Damage Reduction, I am NOT removing that from the attacks, so remember to deduct it yourself (*cough* Aluf *Cough*)

Also, I messed a bit with init order in the description, to make it flow better, it has no game effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 22, 2007)

*Mikken, HP 33/75, AC 23 (24 vs mage), touch AC 16 (17)*

Mikken reels momentarily from the wound he took, but it's not too bad.  He rolls with the strike by flipping away expertly, getting out of reach while simultaneously moving to a position where he can see the foes threatening Frida.

He draws his wakizashi as he goes, holding the blade in a parrying stance as he lands.

Then he looks to the mage by Frida, and executes a series of handsigns, grabbing a few bits of material from his belt pouch as he goes.  Then he points at the mage, calling out "Melt!"  A bolt of roiling, sickly green acid springs from his hand, snaking through the air towards the enemy mage.....

[sblock=ooc]Mikken takes a move action to get out of melee range but moving just 10 feet away, to a position where he has a good line of sight to the enemy mage near Frida.  Tumble check to avoid any AoOs (assuming any bandits within reach of Mikken were even capable of lashing out yet) was a natural 20, for a total of 30!  Heheh.  Too bad I hadn't made an attack roll with that one.  

Since his BAB is higher than +0, he drew his wakizashi as part of the movement.  Dodge target is the enemy Mage now, and Mikken's AC goes up by +3 besides that (factored in to his status above), from Canny Defense and his wakizashi's Defending property going active.

Spell is Acid Arrow against the enemy Mage, ranged touch attack at +12 thanks to Point Blank Shot, came out at a total of 28 to hit and 3 acid damage.  The acid will persist for 2 further rounds, so I'll roll the continuing damage for those rounds when they come up.  The persistent damage should make it harder for the enemy Mage to cast any further spells, hopefully!

Question, do you think the +1 damage from Point Blank Shot at this range would apply to the Acid Arrow gobbet's initial damage?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Any ranged attack that requires an attack roll and deals HP damage benefits from Point Blank Shot within 30'.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 22, 2007)

Leita reels from the blow from her companion, but understands. She quickly composes herself and begins firing arrows at the crossbowman closest to her.

OOC:
HP: 40/72
AC: 19
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot
Attack1: 37; Damage1: 7
Attack2: 31; Damage2: 6
Attack3: 24; Damage3: 11


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 22, 2007)

*Frida acts, AC 19, HP: 14/49*

In a world of pain, Frida staggers away from the now quiescent bruiser, and invokes a curative aura, healing her own and her nearby friends' wounds. "Cure all!" 
Feeling better, she takes cover behind the chocobo and smiles to Mikken. "Thanks for helping me out there!"

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry about not putting my numbers down Jemal!

*Attempted arrow deflection:* 7 (fail >_<) Deflect Arrows, Bandit battle, Round 2 

*New Knowledge (nature) check:* 1d20+14-> [9,14] = (23)

Uses her domain spell *Mass Cure Light Wounds: * 1d8+32-> [2,32] = (34): 1d8+12 base + 10 Augment Healing, +10 for Magic of the Land. Curing any of my allies within 50 feet. 
Knowledge(Nature)check; Mass cure light wounds

*Frida's HP after cure:* 48/49[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

ooc: Aluf & Kyo have yet to act.  You have until i go to bed tonight (8-12 hours) at which point I NPC you.
ALso, Thaedrus has dissapeared.  If  he doesn't show up & Post in a couple days, I'm replacing him with another.


----------



## Caros (Aug 27, 2007)

Kyo grinned wickedly as his opponent fell, moving forward in a slow walk towards the next bandit in line, the five of them begining to glance uncertainly in the swordsman's direction, his eyes glowing a wicked grin as he snapped off a laugh. 

Reaching striking distance of the first bandit, Kyo sprung into action, a vicious blow lashing out at the man, raked across his midsection. From there Kyo would do his best to advance, bringing down the bandits in the line as quickly as possible.

[sblock=combat]Eh, you know what I'm doin. Sorry for the delay. Thought I HAD posted ^_^[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 27, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]No time at the moment, sorry.  Still on the road.  Please NPC for the moment.  I'll be back tomorrow (if all goes well).[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 29, 2007)

*Aluf, AC 26, HP: 172/172*

Perfectly at home in the tumult of battle, Aluf swiftly shifts direction in his armor, graceful as a dancer in full plate, and stamps his foot, bringing the full weight of his massive weapon to bear.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack on #2.  If he drops, any remaining attacks will be directed at #3.
Melee: masamune +18/+13/+8 (3d6+7, 19-20/x2, 10' reach)
Attack: 25, 28, 27
Damage: 17, 14, 21)

The third attack threated a critical:
1d20+8=[13, 8]=21, 6d6+14=[3, 3, 3, 2, 3, 4, 14]=32)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 29, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] well, I WAS going to update, but then I got side-tracked.  Caros just reminded me of my DMing Duties.  Sorry. [/sblock]
[sblock=initiative]
Mikken 18
Bandits/Bruisers 17
Aluf 15
KYO 10
Mage 9
Leita 8
Frida 5
[/sblock]

Mikken tumbles away and unleashes an acidic bolt at the mage, which burns into his arm, causing him to shout in pain(4 damage).
Two of the commanded Bruisers stay where they are, but one shakes off the spell and charges forwards after Mikken, swinging wit a roar and connecting hard(16 damage).  
The two fighting Aluf sidestep to flank him.  He parries one of the barbarian's, but the other lands two solid blows on his back, leaving deep bruises beneath the armour. (20&15 damage)
The bruiser near Kyo continues his attack, connecting once (15 damage)
The nearest bandit also sees Kyo and drops his bow, grabbing out a shortsword and charging the young warrior, though his attack is blocked.
The remaining 4 bandits continue firing crossbow bolts, one of them driving into Frida's leg (crit, 12 damage).

Aluf slashes twice at his first opponent, dropping him with a slash across the chest and whirling around, driving his massive sword into the gut of his second foe(42 crit), though the Bruiser doesn't quite drop from the pain.

Kyo's eyes seem dark as he twirls, dropping the bandit that charged him(1st attack) and ignoring the barbarian as he charges forwards, moving past he smashes a second one in a single stroke(2nd attack) as he continues by it, his momemtum carrying his sword into the third(cleave), though that one doesn't drop until he bashes it a second time (3rd attack) and finally stops beside the fourth, his sword smashing into its neck but not killing it (40 damage cleave).

The Mage growls, looking around, starts chanting, sending a stream of nearly a dozen magical missiles (Mikken recognizes Empowered magic missile followed by Quickened magic missile) at Kyo, which unneeringly strike him in the back (42 damage total) though he doesn't drop.  The mage then moves away from the party, heading into the woods on the other side and calling out something in a strange language.
[sblock=Undercommon]
"Fall back and inform the lord!"
[/sblock]
Leita turns her bow to face the crossbowmen, but before she can unleash a single arrow, Kyo has cut most of them down, and is engaged with the last two.  Thinking quickly, she twists back to face the barbarian not 10 feet away, pumping arrows into him as he raises his axe to come at HER(24 damage).

Frida staggers over to the Chocobo, taking cover as she unleashes a wave of healing across her companions (everybody heals 34), undoing much of the damage the bandits had done.

[sblock=combat info]
Bruiser 1 is near Leita, Bruiser 2 is dead.  Bruiser 3 is fighting Aluf, Bruiser 4 is fighting Mikken, Bruisers 5 & 6 are halted.
Bandits 1-4 are dead, 5 & 6 are in melee with Kyo (30' from Leita).
the Mage in the woods on the opposite side from Kyo/Lita, and has cover from the trees.

Also some of you may have noticed that Kyo *temporarily* has Great cleave and 3 attacks.  This is part of his special which will be explained at a later date.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aluf]
You don't reroll the damage if you get a threat.  It doubles if the threat is confirmed.  At least, that's how I run it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Frida] 
Since they're reactions that happen when you're attacked, I'm rolling your deflection for you, as you have no idea how many times or when you'll be attacked till afterwards, and I need to know the results for my updates.  This round you deflected the first arrow that would've hit you, but the second crit you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 29, 2007)

*Aluf, AC 26, HP: 141/172*

Grinding his teeth in his fury, Aluf knows that this is not the time to berate himself.  The battle came upon them suddenly, and was instantly out of his control, but a good general controls the field.  Always.  There are no excuses.  To have been ambushed at all is a disgrace.  To have been separated from those in his care is unacceptable.

Marshalling that fury, he slashes out at the last thing standing between him and his charges.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack on #3.
Melee: masamune +18/+13/+8 (3d6+7, 19-20/x2, 10' reach)
Attack: 28, 21, 16
Damage: 17, 22, 19
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 29, 2007)

After the barbarian attacks Leita she takes a step back and unleashes another round of arrows upon him.

OOC:
HP: 72/72
AC: 19
5-foot step
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot
Attack1: 31; Damage1: 6
Attack2: 19; Damage2: 6
Attack3: 24; Damage3: 4


----------



## Caros (Sep 2, 2007)

"No! No no no!" The words slipped from Kyo's lips in a voice that was not his own. A series of strokes had carried him twenty feet and past the unconsious bodies of three bandits he had swatted away almost casually. They were inconsiquential, just a way to test himself, to enjoy himself.

But that mage. The fool who had decided that he was going to hurt him. The arrogant moron who truely thought he was going to win or escape with his life.  He was worth killing.

With that in mind he gave chase, quick, careful footsteps drawing him forever after that other man, slipping through the woods, blade raised as he closed on the other man. "The only way you are leaving this road is dead!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mikken, HP 56/75, AC 24 (25 Dodge)*

Mikken figures that with his _Haste_ in effect, Kyo should be able to overtake the enemy mage, so he focuses on fighting the bandits around him, Frida, Leita, and Uncle Aluf.

First he steps back a few feet from his opponent, then starts gesturing with his right hand and speaks words of magic, hurling two searing bolts of flame at one of the chumps attacking Uncle Aluf!

Then his attention returns to the bandit that's facing him.....  Mikken draws his katana and keeps the wakizashi in a parrying position.

He's starting to worry that he'll have to run back and forth trying to help Frida, Aluf, and Leita all at once.....  He tries not to let the worry show on his face.  He's thinking fast about whether he needs to go after the crossbowmen and the axe-wielder next, or continue fighting near Frida and Uncle Aluf.

Meanwhile, Mikken's chocobo continues scratching and pecking the bandit Mikken had set it upon a few moments ago.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken takes a 5-foot step away from his opponent to cast Scorching Ray, targeting the closest of the bandits fighting Uncle Aluf.  Then Mikken draws his katana, and his Dodge feat's target changes to the bandit that is threatening him.  The wakizashi's Defending property remains active for now.

Mikken's Scorching Ray unleashes 2 ranged touch attacks, at 24 and 28, for 11 and 16 damage to the closest of Aluf's opponents.

His Acid Arrow from the previous round deals another 5 damage to the Enemy Mage as it persists.

Also, I forgot about Mikken's chocobo last round for purposes of attacks....d'oh!  His chocobo continues its assault.  I don't know if the bandit it was attacking before was the one that followed Mikken, or not.  It claws away at 7 for 5 damage, 6 for 5 damage, and 18 for 7 damage, and pecks/bites at 13 for 3 damage.  So probably a fairly useless barrage.  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=initiative]Mikken 18
Bandits/Bruisers 17
Aluf 15
KYO 10
Mage 9
Leita 8
Frida 5
[/sblock]

Mikken backpedals and unleashes twin rays of fire which engulf and destroy Aluf's opponent.  His own opponent moves forward after him, hacking away though the young warrior-mage manages to deflect both attacks.  One of the bruisers who had been held by the magical command manages to break free, however, and charges Aluf, his axe sinking into and denting the Warrior's shoulder-plate, leaving a bruise underneath(18 damage).
The one near Leita notes that she and he are essentially alone and moves in for the kill with a great chop.  Though she steps back, slamming into a tree to avoid being cut in half, Leita's dress is ripped and a line of blood appears (Ouch, Crit for 51).
The two remaining bandits drop their crossbows and slash at Kyo with their swords.  He half-heartedly parries one of the blows, the other leaving a gash across his arm(8 damage).

*EDIT: Mikken's Chocobo lets out a "WARK!" as it's prey charges Aluf, and charges after it, clawing the back of his leg (7).
(Forgot about him, so just edited him in here*


Aluf plants himself against his foe and brutally savages the less experienced man, dropping him with three slices.

Kyo ignores the bandits and charges after the mage, smashing him in the back of the head with his bokken.  The mage drops, twitching.

Leita grits her teeth against the pain and unleashes a trio of arrows into her attacker... but he continues Advancing.

Frida, seeing the plight Leita is in, throws a Cure at her. 

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for 'stealing' your char for a moment, Azure, but I wanted to update and figured you wouldnt have a problem with saving Leita's life.  I'll let you decide which cure to cast and roll it, when you post your next-round actions. 
ALSO people, after this combat I'm going to start trying a new combat system, where I'll update on the NPC's turn, and then everybody else just posts until it's the next NPC's turn.  we'll see how that goes.  [/sblock]

[sblock=combat info]
Bruiser 1 vs Leita, Bruisers 2,3,5 dead, Bruiser 4 is fighting Mikken, Bruiser 6 is halted.
Bandits 1-4 are dead, 5 & 6 are far from the action, looking like they're going to run away.
*Note: originally Kyo's attack left the mage with 3 hp.  Then I remembered Mikken's Acid Arrow, so I guess the mage DOES die.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 4, 2007)

*Mikken, HP 56/75, AC 22 (23 Dodge)*

Mikken looks about for a moment while stepping around to his opponent's side, a few feet closer to Kyo and Leita.  As he shifts position, Mikken calls out "Leita!  Run over here where it's safer!  Kyo and I'll take care of those guys!"

He knows she can outrun the crazies as long as his _Haste_ spell remains in effect, but he's got to focus on his immediate threat right now.

So as he shouts for Leita's retreat, Mikken spins about with blades out wide, ripping into the bandit beside him in a deadly sword-dance.  At least, it _might_ have been deadly if most of the sword-strokes weren't swishing past the bandit harmlessly.....

Meanwhile, Mikken's chocobo keeps up its assault on the other guy by Aluf.  Mikken's glad he brought the fiesty chocobo along!

[sblock=ooc]Just a 5-foot step closer to Kyo and Leita's side of the battleground, but staying within reach of his own bandit foe.  Then a full-attack against that bandit....  Wakizashi is no longer being used for defense.

Accidentally hit Enter before I finished typing the attack sequence on Invisible Castle, but Mikken's katana attacks are a 16 and a 12 due to poor rolls.  Damage, if either of those even managed to connect, is 12 and 11.

Wakizashi attack is a 26 for 9 damage.  Extra katana attack from Haste was another pitiful 12, for 6 damage.

The Acid Arrow deals 2 more damage to the Enemy Mage just before the acid fizzles out.

Mikken's chocobo attacks are 3 claws at 23, 25, and 24 (the second a natural 20, but no crit), and a bite/peck at 8.  The damage is 7, 5, and 6 for the claws, and 4 for the bite/peck (if for some reason it doesn't miss).  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 5, 2007)

*Aluf, AC 26, HP: 123/172*

Aluf turns as his opponent falls, attempting to determine in an instant where he is most needed  and sees Leita, bloody but not cowed, and Mikken under sustained attack.  Making a snap decision, he charges Leita's foe.

[sblock=OOC]
Charge Bruiser #1
AC 24 this round
Melee: masamune +20 (3d6+7, 19-20/x2, 10' reach)
Attack & Damage: 25 & 20
He will also (as an immediate action) _Shield Ally_ if Leita takes any more damage, meaning that he takes half and Leita takes half.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Sep 5, 2007)

Kyo exited the forest rather calmly, leaving the mages body where it lay, though keeping in his mind where he had felled the other man. Though calm, his steps were quick, closing the distance between himself and the remaining threats as quickly as he could, blade upraised.

He sprung on the bandit facing Mikken, moving to keep the poor man pinned against his cousin as he launched into a simple attack routine, almost looking bored now that the battle had swung their way. "Run!  Cling to life, try and escape, value your existance so that I might take it from you."

He smirked as he launched attacks, driving the man back into his cousin. "Or fight, gather resolve and spite, try to kill me!"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

*Combat Wrap-up*

Mikken lets out a flurry of slashes at his opponent, managing to connect with a painful slash across the chest with his Katana before plunging his wakizashi into the man's thigh(2 hits 21 dmg).  The WarChocobo, seeing his master in trouble, runs over and smashes into the back of the opponent(7 dmg)
[sblock=mikken]
You need to read my updates more carefully  .  Last round Kyo left Leita to run across the road and drop the mage, so they're on opposite sides of the road and the mage is down.  Also, Aluf downed his opponent, which the Chocobo was attacking. I'll assume you stepped towards Leita, and I'll let the chocobo charge your opponent with it's first attack roll.
[/sblock]

The large man growls back and returns the favour, his first slash biting into Mikken's leg (21 dmg) though the young man manages to barely DODGE the second one (He missed due to your dodge feat.).  
Leita's opponent advances again, Pinning her against the tree as he continues his assault (1 hit, 8 dmg.  Aluf also takes 8 from Shield Ally).  Aluf charges in just in time to take part of the blow and return it with one of his own, dropping the big man.
The remaining bruiser shakes his head as he finally breaks free of the command and, looking around, decides to book it, jumping over the tree and runnind down the road.  The two bandits likewise take off deeper the forest.  You quickly loose sight of them, but can still see the (rapidly fleeing) bruiser (180' away)

Kyo, ignoring everything but the current fight, charges the last remaining opponent within range and with a few quick and simple strokes, finishes off Mikken's badly-injured opponent.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for not waiting for Tailspinner or Sound of Azure, but the combat is essentially over, unless you guys want to chase the remaining bandits through the woods.. in different directions.
I suggest Aluf holds Kyo down, as he seems intent on doing just that.

Also, I let Aluf's Shield Allly work even though he doesn't 'technically' reach Leita till after the attack.

AND I still need that one cure spell from last round that Frida cast on Leita.
*On a related note, I just noticed that Frida doesn't have spells listed...*
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Guess I got confused on that bit....I thought Leita was still way over by Kyo and the crossbowmen, after the mage switched positions with here.[/sblock]

"Don't let them get away!  They're dangerous and might be up to something!" Mikken shouts, whistling for his chocobo while he runs after one of the bandits furthest from Kyo.  His Haste should last a little while longer, so Mikken's certain that he can catch up with one or two and attack.  But he needs the chocobo to come along if he's going to catch any more than that....

_(ooc: Mikken runs full speed after one of the bandits running in a different direction from Kyo....he expects that Kyo could catch up with any that are closer to him.  With Haste active for a little bit longer, Mikken moves 120 feet with a double-move or 240 feet with a run action.)_


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 6, 2007)

"No! Aluf shouts, moving toward Kyo, intending to stop him from following a similar course.  "We must stay with the caravan.  Let them go, they are no longer a threat."

[sblock=OOC]I think Kyo might be close enough for Aluf to reach with a 5' step.  If so, he'll sheath the masamune and ready a grapple should Kyo attempt to give chase to the bandits.  If not, he'll drop the masamune, move to Kyo and do the same.
Grab & Grapple Check: 22 & 34[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Sep 6, 2007)

"The old man has it right." Kyo said quite simply, still all wicked smiles as he glanced at the chaos surrounding the caravan. Still, he made no move to sheath his weapon, looking steadily at Aluf. "I'll be a moment."

Turning, he moved back in the direction from which he came, stepping through the forest to stand over the mage.  He hefted the downed caster, carrying him back into the clearing before tossing him casually down upon the road.  He paused, smile fading as he looked upon the unconcious figure with disgust, drawing back his foot and kicking the mage square in the stomach. "Wake up!" Another blow fell as he repeated his command, continuing to strike the mage until he woke from the pain, was healed to conciousness by Frida, or someone attempted to stop him.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 6, 2007)

Aluf watches Kyo retreat into the forest with a look of concern on his face, which is only somewhat lessened by his charge's immediate return.   That look is replaced by one of shock and then anger as Kyo begins to kick the senseless man.

"Enough!" he shouts, stepping forward, towering over his protégé.  For a moment, it appears as though Aluf might actually strike him.  But, gritting his teeth, Aluf manages to suppress his anger and revulsion at this act of violence directed at a man no longer able to defend himself.    Offended to his core, Aluf forces into his mind the image of this child before the events of the last few years.  An innocent and happy child, free from care or worry.    That child is still in there, somewhere.  He knows it.

He reaches out a hand, and gently grabs Kyo by the shoulder.  "This man is our prisoner now, Kyo.  Despite what he is and what he has done, he will come to no further harm.  Do you understand?"


----------



## Caros (Sep 7, 2007)

"Soft like him then is it?" He asked, though the subject he was discussing was not immediately apparent. "All morals and guidelines, worries instead of action."  He drew back his foot, looking for a moment as if he might kick the mage again, before settling down on the balls of his feet.

"These weren't bandits, Or rather, they probably were, but were hired to make an attack look like highway robbery."  He shook his head, one hand coming up to push hair away from eyes that still glowed with an inner fire. "If you don't want to question him as soon as possible, so be it."

With that he turned, headed away from the mage, getting perhaps ten feet before halting, glancing over his shoulder. The wooden sword was raised then, the vibrant color spilling from his eyes and down over the length of its 'blade' as Kyo spoke. "And one more thing old man. If you ever mistake me for that idiot Kyo again, I. Will. Kill you."

Casually he completed his turn, bringing the blade down in a long arc.  In its wake it left an Emerald Cresent, a wave of force that advanced upon, and ultimately brought death to the fallen mage. 

In the wake of it stood Kyo, seemingly unconcerned about the dead man, casually tossing aside what was left of the bokken, the technique having reduced all but the hilt to mere cinders and ash. "Not much a prisoner now at all is he?" The question came, almost a joke, Kyo's bare hands now outstreached. "Pity that."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

The glow did not leave the blade, intensifying as 'kyo' glanced down at it, a look of confusion on his face.  A bright flash of angry light flashed from the blade... for it was an actual blade now... and when everybody's vision had recovered, Kyo lay unconscious on the ground, the katana buried a foot deep in the road beside him.  

They cared for him then, and over the next 3 days that it took for him to awaken, unsure of what had happened, or of what to do.  Aluf seemed to have his suspicions, but refused to share them with anybody, rarely leaving his charges side, the now sheathed katana resting in the same wagon with them as they travelled.


----------



## Caros (Apr 22, 2008)

_Kyo struggled against the chains that bound him, thick lengths encircling arms, waist and feet, suspending most of his body from the ground.  He had been there for an age or an instant, that hellish island distorting all sense of time and dimensions.  

The steam was all pervasive around him, the heat stifling and filled with noise, the sound of combat.  He heard screams, orders of uncle, cries of his friends and his own distorted voice shouting.

He didn't even know how this had come to pass.  He'd simply lost himself in the fighting, emptied his mind and let instinct take over.  His vision had clouded, and he had woken here, screaming and fighting against the chains as something terrible happened.  

His blade lay on the ground before him, dug deep into the cracked earth, its sheath laying lengthwise so close, yet so out of reach.  And so he struggled, pulling at the chains, crying out as they tightened at his flesh, screaming his own frustrations and fears to join the terror that swirled around him.

"Kyo..."

The voice shocked him, head craning to regard the source even as it remained just out of sight, lingering at the edge of his vision.  It was his mother, then his father, uncle, then cousin.  Every voice he called dear.

"Make up your mind."

"What?"

"If you want to fight, then fight.  If you want to bind it, then bind it.  Closing your eyes and whimpering, waiting for it to all go away leads here.  It leads to their deaths."

The words resounded so calm, sweeping away the terror and the confusion of battle, the world about him seeming to steady for a moment, then sparking vibrant green, the chains melting from his flesh.

He lunged for his weapon of course, then recoiled as fingers glided over its surface.  While it held the form of his weapon, this thing was malevolent, a simple touch filling him with the lust for blood and death.  Kyo pondered it for a long moment, turning to grab a length of chain, before carefully sheathing the Katana, looping the chain once through the ornate guard, sealing it closed._

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He woke then, in the blink of an eye.  It was unsettling, the sun pouring in from one end of the hooded wagon, washing across half of his face.  He felt disgusting, his skin damp, from the combat days past and the light fever he had been running.  Birds chirped nearby, the racket and the stillness telling him that the sunlight was that of the early morning.

Kyo squirmed slightly, pushing himself upright, blinking sleep out of his eyes, that sheathed blade rolling away from his body from the motion. "The hell did I miss?" He whispered to himself.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2008)

"Kyo..." Mikken said as Kyo started to regain consciousness, "coz, do you feel okay now?  D'ya remember where we are?  Uncle Aluf said you passed out after the fight..." he says with concern.  Mikken had given up the pursuit when Aluf called out, and didn't see Kyo's strange behavior at the end of the battle.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 23, 2008)

Once Leita had heard that Kyo was at last awake, she made haste to his side. "Kyo! At last you are awake. I was sooooo worried about you. Don't you dare do that again. OK?" She stands there with her dainty hands on her shapely hips while pouting at him.


----------



## Belle (Apr 24, 2008)

It wasn't long after the squeel of delight coming from Letia that the 'news' spread through camp.  The time after that was shorter still before a burgandy haired head popped up at the corner of the wagon, ice blue eyes glinting with mischief a finger held up to pearl lips that moved almost silently.

"Purity of light reflects best in the purity of water... Create Water!"   The last word was too loud to stifle, though it was too late anyway a small downpour, enough to thoroughly douse Mikken even as she swatted him gingerly across the back of the head with three fingers. "I slave over him for hours, and when he wakes up you don't come get me?!"

Whatever laughter might have come out of Kyo would be instantly silenced however, her ire turning his way then. "And you! You go running off, grab your sword from the wagon, and then pass out for three days.  You had me so scared..." She sputtered for a moment, at a loss for words before just letting out a sigh of frustration and dropping down, immediately begining to test him... the usual 'Turn your head and cough' style of medicine she was so very bad at.


----------



## Caros (Apr 24, 2008)

"I've got a pretty good idea.  Everyone is okay?" He took a long moment to regard Mikken, eyes narrowed, as if searching for something. "You're okay?"

Whatever happy moment between cousins was to come was not to be, interupted as Leita climbed into the wagon to chastise him.  He was halfway through a stuttered appology when Mikken got drenched, and the appologies started all over again.

"I'm sorry about what happened there. Got ahead of myself, paid less attention to the lot of you than I did to fighting them." He frowned then, settling himself up more properly once his 'exam' was finished.  "We're going to have more battles ahead, I'm almost sure of it.  And while the last thing I want to do is fight..."  His eyes flicked to his sword then.  "Not the last thing, I don't want to see these people die, or any of you die, or even get hurt."

He forced himself upright then at last, smiling for what seemed like the first time in ages, sheathed sword in hand.  "I've got to go wash up, Then I have something to practice before we leave.  Mikken, you might find it interesting.  Dunno if the girls..."  He trailed off, bracing for injury.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Aluf smiles, though his eyes betray a buried fear.  "Welcome back, Nephew.  If you feel up to heading out, we're stopping for supper fairly soon, so that should give you all a chance to go for a walk.  Just don't go too far from the caravan, I'll stay here and keep an eye on the place.  Why don't all of you go? Maybe have some fun, get away from the monotony."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2008)

"Errrr.....sure, let's go.  Not that _I_ need to wash up now." Mikken mutters, trying to find a dry spot on his clothes to dry his face with.  Inwardly, he curses himself for not preparing a Prestidigitation today.  But he's glad to see Kyo awake and acting relatively normal so far....  Mikken tries to smile while he follows the others in his soggy clothes, a wet _squish_ accompanying his movements.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> He forced himself upright then at last, smiling for what seemed like the first time in ages, sheathed sword in hand.  "I've got to go wash up, Then I have something to practice before we leave.  Mikken, you might find it interesting.  Dunno if the girls..."  He trailed off, bracing for injury.




Leita merely frowns at the remark and follows after Kyo.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Aluf smiles, though his eyes betray a buried fear.  "Welcome back, Nephew.  If you feel up to heading out, we're stopping for supper fairly soon, so that should give you all a chance to go for a walk.  Just don't go too far from the caravan, I'll stay here and keep an eye on the place.  Why don't all of you go? Maybe have some fun, get away from the monotony."




"Ooooo! That sounds good." She turns to Kyo with a mischievous look on her face. "Where shall the two of us go, Kyo?"


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2008)

**Is everybody's going with Kyo or are any of you are staying behind w/ the caravan?**


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

(bump...hopeful bumpy bump )


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2008)

(ooc: Obviously, all of us Kyo fanboys and fangirls are going to follow him around and leave Uncle Aluf to guard the caravan for a while all by his lonesome.)


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

As the caravan pulls into a clearing for the night, stopping for supper, the 'kids' head out into the forest.. Some for the scenery, some for the walk, some in the hopes that Kyo will tell them something.  Several minutes pass as they walk, before Kyo stops, putting a hand out.  He'd heard something following them, and it wasn't Aluf.  As he does so, Leita hears it too, a rustling in the leaves.  She Turns just in time to see a giant Snake slithering through the trees.  Seeing that it's been noticed, It hangs down from the tree, hissing, it's long thick body extending into the branches above but leaving it's masive head on par with you.

[sblock=ooc]
Everybody roll initiative!! GOGO Random Encounter!
Surprise round, Kyo and Leita can act(standard or move only, remember).  Rest of you are flat footed (But still roll init for the first 'real' round.
Everyone is roughly grouped together 40' from the beast, which seems to be 'huge' in size.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 14, 2008)

*Mikken, cousin of Kyo, initiative 17*

Mikken takes a step back, startled, and gasps.  _'That thing's humongous!'_ he thinks.

Initiative versus giant snake (1d20+4=17)


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2008)

With one fluid motion Leita pulls her bow and an arrow out, draws the arrow back and lets it fly at the snake.

OOC:
Init: 26 
Attack: 23 
Damage: 5


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

*ooc.. Anybody else wanting to act? *Pokes with stick*


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

(Alas...it seems hard to keep games going when people just stop posting...)


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for posting here, I just thought I'd bump it up to the top of the IC threads, hoping to help Jemal out. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

(hee...there's a combat going on...are you in it? I think only two people have posted to it so far; that's why Jemal's waiting to update.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Sly
Leita
Mikken
Kyo
White Mage
Snake
[/sblock]

All but Leita stand frozen, staring at the Huge Snake's maleveolent eyes.  The calm is broken as she fires an arrow into the massive snake, though the twig seems insignificant against such a massive beast

Meanwhile, a short ways away, a certain intelligent dinosaur hears the commotion and decides to investigate.

[sblock=ooc]
The arrow actually DID do damage, i wasn't posting it as 'insignificant' ala damage reduction, more a factor of how many HP this thing has.

OK Fangor, starting next round you're top of initiative as you come across the scene.  You've fought these 'snakes' before, they keep stealing your food, and you know they're bad news.  Perhaps helping out these humans will end up helping you out.

Everybody else, the snake didn't act during the surprise round.  I"ll be NPCing Kyo and the White Mage for now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 4, 2008)

Sly moves swiftly, as he's adept to the surrounding area.  This damned hunt had gone on long enough, and now, the thief was nearby.  Constantly having to hide his food, often times not well enough, Sly figured the best way to stop it from stealing his food was to make it _into_ food.

Finding the huge snake, he knew it would not be an easy kill.  Fortunately, it seems that a group of wandering people are now attacking it.  Realizing the old saying of an enemy of my enemy is a friend, Sly sneers, as he goes into action.

He charges forth, his quickness is alarming, as his aura switches to grant him an added bonus to his upcoming attacks.  (Power Aura 30' for extra 2 damage for melee attacks only)

Leaping with a stealthy attack, Sly jumps out of the foliage, and onto his prey.  Trying to bite down and claw as well, Sly's talons, teeth and foreclaws go to work swiftly.  

[sblock=Leaping Charge Attack Option 1](Leap Attack, Pounce Ability, Full attack.  If he can't charge this round, then please use option 2 below)

Can charge up to 120 feet, leaping power attack for extra damage, power attack 3, extra dmg of 9 for leaping attack.  +2 melee dmg for Power Aura as well.  
Attacks are: Full Attack Talons 14/ 9, Foreclaws 9/ 9, Bite 9 (1d20 13=29, 1d20 8=17, 1d20 8=18, 1d20 8=17, 1d20 8=16) 
Damage, if these hit, are: Melee dmg (2d6 20=28, 2d6 20=27, 1d3 16=18, 1d3 16=17, 2d4 16=19)

I think I got the dmg wrong, as it should be 3 less for EACH of those damage rolls.  I don't have the book with me right now for Leap Attack, but I think with natural weapons, since they are not two handed weapons, I can only gain the x2 bonus, and not the x3.  I am not sure..

If I hit with at least two DIFFERENT attacks, such as talon and bite, or talon and foreclaw, then I would like to REND as well, rending gauntlets 3/day REND (2d6=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=Hide and Move Silently Option 2]I am hoping I can charge this snake... otherwise, Sly will simply Move Silently, Hide in the bushes, preparing to charge on the next round.  He will move to setup a charge, making sure he has a clear line if possible, and a chance to leap as well.  I am more than likely sure that he will have to hide and move silently this round, but I posted his possible leap attack above, just in case he had the ability.
Hide and Move Silently if needed (1d20 33=50, 1d20 25=43)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2008)

Leita draws and fires three more arrows at the enemy snake. She is surprised by the additional combatant but is grateful for the help. Introductions will have to wait until after the snake is vanquished.

OOC:
Attacks: 31, 26, 13
Damage: 10, 7, 8


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 6, 2008)

*Mikken, HP 75/75, AC 24*

Mikken recovers from his brief surprise, only to see another lizard jump out and attack the giant snake....  He shakes it off after a few seconds and rushes forward to help Kyo protect the others.  Mikken draws his katana and wakizashi as he moves in, slashing once with the katana as he gets in position between the white mage and the snake.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken uses the wakizashi's Defending property for +2 AC this round, and his Dodge feat applies against the giant snake, both factored into his AC above.

Primary-hand katana +11 melee for 1d10+4 damage
Rolls on InvisibleCastle (if needed): 22 to hit for 6 damage
Katana attack and damage versus giant snake (1d20+11=22, 1d10+4=6) 

Mikken's Spells (none actve): Detect Magic, Light, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Feather Fall, Mage Armor, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Knock, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Haste, Lightning Bolt, Lightning Bolt, Ice Storm, Mass Enlarge Person, Stone Shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Sly
Leita
Mikken
Snake
Kyo 
White Mage
[/sblock]

Sly leaps out of the bushes, pouncing on the snake though only his initial talon strike manages to pierce it's thick scales.

Leita's arrows fly in above the dinosaur, two sticking into the snake while a third snaps against its hide.

Mikken rushes forwards attacking, though his strike does nothing more than shave off a few scales as Kyo stands staring in awe.

The Snake hisses angrily at the Dinosaur that assaulted it, Flashign forwards and wrapping him in its coils as it sinks its fangs deep into him.

The sudden movement of the enemy finally snaps Kyo out of his bewilderment, rushing at the beast and driving his katana deep into its side, as the white mage's magic reaches out, healing the dinosaurs wounds.

[sblock=ooc]
Snake's attack: Bite (1d20+24=34, 2d6+18=29) Improved Grab Grapple: Snake/Sly (1d20+34=44, 1d20+16=17) 
Sly fort save DC 28 (1d20+12=26) 
Con damage from Poison (1d8=4) 
Cure serious wounds (3d8+16=31) 

OUCH.. OK, Sly takes 29 damage, 4 con damage, and is grappled..  However, the White Mage heals the damage, leaving you grappled with 4 con damage.

Kyo's attack vs snake (1d20+17=37, 1d20+12=21, 1d10+15=24, 1d10+15=19) 
Critical Confirmation (1d20+17=33) Nice crit... for an NPC

FYI, this is a VERY tough encounter, but don't be discouraged by the things melee power.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2008)

*Mikken, HP 75/75, AC 24*

Mikken hesitates again for a moment, stepping back and sheathing his katana to cast a spell.  Speaking a few words of magic, finishing with "Haste!"

[sblock=OOC] Decided a spell would be best, rather than waiting. Starting on Mikken's turn, everyone _except_ Leita, the white mage, and the giant snake, is under a Haste spell. +1 dodge AC, +1 on attack rolls, +30 feet of movement speed, and one extra attack per round on a full-attack with a weapon.  Haste spell isn't really clear on whether or not that part applies with natural weapons.

Sorry Leita, you're outside the range, since each Haste target needs to be within 30 feet of all the others when it's cast, and you're still 35-40 feet away from Mikken, Kyo, and the dinosaur.

Mikken continues holding the wakizashi in a defensive position, for +2 AC, as factored in above.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2008)

"I'm not that easy of a meal..." Sly roars, as he instantly appears 10 feet away from the foe.  (Anklet of Translocation, Swift Action to move 10 feet away, 1 left)

Then, seeing the other potential allies, he warns, "Watch out for his bite... it drains you."

Then, without hesitating, he then spits at the snake, letting it have a little acid shower to work with.

[sblock=Breath Weapon]30’ line, 5d6dmg, 1d4 rounds to replenish, DC18 Reflex Save for 1/2
Breath Weapon Acid dmg, and Rounds until replenish (5d6=20, 1d4=2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2008)

Leita continues her relentless attack by drawing three more arrows and firing them at the snake. She does not hesitate to fire into combat for she has been trained for just such a tactic.

OOC:
Attacks: 19, 28, 14
Damage: 6, 5, 6


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]
Sly
Leita
Mikken
Snake
Kyo 
White Mage[/sblock]

Sly spits Acid into the snakes face as it continues attempting to crush the life out of him, burning into the beasts scales though it's quick jerking around avoids some of the breath.
Leita steps forward and fires off a round of arrows, though only one penetrates its skin, while Mikken steps back and hastes the party.
The Snake continues to constrict Sly while directing its attention towards Kyo, lunging forwards to bite him as he continues his assault on it.  
Meanwhile, the White mage gasps, weaving more curative magics at the dinosaur

[sblock=ooc]
I'm ruling that Leita was able to take a 5' step to get 30' from the snake (and hence the group), meaning she can apply point blank shot (if you have it and haven't been using it allready), and gets hit by Mikken's Haste.  Also, I'll rule that Haste allows a creature using natural attacks to take a single extra attack with their Primary Natural Attack when taking a full attack action.

Fangor : I'm gonna give the snake a -4 penalty to his reflex save, as he's preoccupied attempting to squeeze the life out of you.Snake DC 18 Reflex vs acid breath (1d20+13=24)  Unfortunately he still makes it, and takes 10 acid damage.
Leita's second attack hits (5 damage)
The Snake constricts sly, taking -10 to act as though it's not grappled and also bite Kyo.
Snake Constrict vs Sly (1d20+24=40, 1d20+16=34) Constrict (1d8+18=26) 
Snake's Attack; damage (1d20+24=31, 2d6+18=27) 
Fort DC 28; con damage if fail (1d20+14=30, 1d8=2) 
Kyo takes 27 damage, Sly takes 26.
Kyo Attacks vs snake (1d20+17=28, 1d20+12=32, 1d8+15=16, 1d8+15=20) 
both hit, 36 damage to snake

White mage cures Sly: Cure Moderate (2d8+10=26) Sly heals 26.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2008)

Now closer and effected by Mikken's spell, Leita moves even faster. Quickly she draws and fires four arrows at the beast. She remains alert to attacks by it. She knows that she must continue this in order to saves her companions, including the latest one that has come to their aid.

OOC:
Note: Bonuses for haste (spell) and point blank shot (feat) added in.
Attack: 26, 21, 36, 21
Damage: 5, 7, 9, 11


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC ]- I used his anklet to translocate 10' away as swift action prior to the breath attack.  That should put me 10' away from this thing, hoping that it would have to waste an action to grapple me again, and save the others from being attacked, as I would be it's main concern.  Let me know if that was negated, as I will update Sly to not having used the anklet last round, and would use it this round instead.[/sblock]

Sly takes the damage stoically. as he then manages to disappear from the snake's grip (using Anklet of Translocation as Swift action) and appear 10 feet away.  The damage was minimal, but still damage in itself.  Sly then decides to try and attack this creature anyways, hoping to bring it down eventually.  His talons dig in, hoping to find the soft flesh of the snake.  He also decides to change his aura, granting the snake a little surprise for the soon to come retaliation.  

[sblock=Acid Energy Aura Activated](Acid Energy Aura, melee attacks vs any allies damages foe by 4 Acid dmg per melee attack, for when the snake attacks)[/sblock]

[sblock=Talon Attack]Forgot the +1 for Haste, so please add, even though I am sure it still misses...Attack and Damage (1d20 15=22, 2d6 9=11)[/sblock]

EDITED


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm not going to allow the anklet to escape grapples, if that's what you bought it for please replace it, otherwise feel free to use it for its intended use (which is not free escape from grapple, IMO). sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 13, 2008)

*Mikken, HP 75/75, AC 25, Hasted*

Mikken utters another short spell, sending four arrow-like needles of magic into the snake's body, easily avoiding Kyo and the dinosaur.  Then he draws the katana once again and moves into a flanking position with Kyo, blades at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]Magic Missile for 13 damage, then a move action to get in a flanking position if possible, drawing the katana again as he moves.  Wakizashi still used for defense this round.

Magic Missile at the giant snake (4d4+4=13) 

_Prepared Spells:_ Detect Magic, Light, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Feather Fall, Mage Armor, Mage Armor, Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Knock, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Haste (cast), Lightning Bolt, Lightning Bolt, Ice Storm, Mass Enlarge Person, Stone Shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I'm not going to allow the anklet to escape grapples, if that's what you bought it for please replace it, otherwise feel free to use it for its intended use (which is not free escape from grapple, IMO). sorry.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]  No problem, just thought I would try.  I will amend my post today to reflect new actions instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

*EDIT: Noticed Fangor hadn't edited his post yet.  Will replace this when he does*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 16, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *EDIT: Noticed Fangor hadn't edited his post yet.  Will replace this when he does*




EDITED, thanks for alerting me.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Sly
Leita
Mikken
Snake
Kyo 
White Mage [/sblock]
As Sly digs into the Snake, it hisses in pain, and doesn't seem to notice the party start to glow with an acidic sheen.
Leita unleashes a barrage of arrows, two of them driving into the snake this time as Mikken blasts it with his own quartet of magical arrows before returning to melee.  He is a little surprised when the snake lashes out at him, ripping a gash out of his arm as he moves into position.  The snake is equally surprised as the bit of flesh it rips away fouly burns its mouth.
The group can't help but think how fast this thing moves as it lashes out again, this time at Kyo, biting his leg.
Kyo groans in pain but returns with a pair of attacks, his second driving deep into the snakes belly as he dances around it, limping slightly.

the White Mage gasps as she sees her allies all being injured, and begins chanting, casting a healing spell upon all of you.

[sblock=ooc]
Please remember to include combat stats (AC, saves, HP) in your posts.
Sly hits the snake's AC (Exactly with the +1 from Haste.) for 11 damage.
AoO vs Mikken's Movement (1d20+24=33, 2d6+18=27) (It has 10' reach as a large creature, and is currently not considered grappling so can take AoO's).
Snake takes 4 from Acid Aura.
Bite Vs Kyo (1d20+24=28, 2d6+18=26)
Kyo Atk Vs Snake (1d20+17=20, 1d20+12=25, 1d8+15=20, 1d8+15=22)  second hits.
Snake Grapples Sly; damage if successful (1d20+24=27, 1d20+16=21, 1d8+18=25) 
Fort saves vs Poison (Mikken, Kyo); Con Damage if fail (1d20+9=12, 1d20+14=23, 1d8=7, 1d8=8) 
Cure Light Wounds, Mass (Add Empower) (1d8+10=16) BUT you each heal (16X1.5)=24 hp.
So, in the end, Mikken takes 3 damage, 7 con damage(-30hp); Kyo takes 2 damage, 8 con damage(-40HP); and Sly takes 1 damage [Plus he has 4 con damage from last round(-16HP)].

**DAMIT, I need to stop that.. I keep writting the wrong Campaign name in Invisiblecastle *L* I guess I'm DMing too much**

Also, sorry all for taking so long to update. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 17, 2008)

*Sly AC23, HP 80/97, Fort10,Ref4,Will9*

Seeing the creature now taking some hits, Sly tries to dig in again, his talon's trying to find this creatures exposed areas.  It seems to not want to deal with Sly directly, so that is good.  His acidic taste in his mouth is returning, so it would be soon that this creature would get another dose of his acidic breath.  (Nest round's action is acidic breath weapon)

He tries to power the attack with a little help from his other leg, pushing deeply into the open wounds.  The blood is warm, as Sly feels it trickling down even more.  The snake would not be able to hold on much longer, hopefully...

Power Attack for 2, talons and dmg (1d20 14=31, 2d6 11=19)

His aura is still engulfing the recent allies, as the snake will eventually find that the taste for fighting is not suiting him very well.  (Acidic Aura for 4dmg if it attacks anyone)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2008)

(Mikken, HP 53/75 13/35, Con 9/16, AC 23, Haste)

Mikken yelps in pain at the huge fangs jabbing into his flesh, then the burning pain of poison makes him stagger for a moment, gritting his teeth.  "NNRG, POISON!  HELP!" he cries out.  "Sorry Kyo!"

He dashes by the serpent and spins about once, slashing futilely with the katana, dizzy with pain, then dashes away to the side, his magically-augmented speed carrying him close to Leita and the white mage.  He staggers again for a moment once he gets there, teeth still clenched in pain as sweat beads on his brow.  Mikken feels nauseous, but tries to stay upright and not drop his blades.

[sblock=ooc]I assume your comment means that you can't view the Title of each post from wherever you're posting at?  Assuming that is the case, I moved Mikken's status to the top of the post instead of the Title line.

Mikken simply cannot survive one more hit like that.  Even without further Constitution loss, he'd DIE in one hit now.

So he Spring Attacks 10 feet past the serpent's side, attacks once, and continues his movement, but around towards Leita and the white mage (avoiding getting in their line of fire though).  This means he takes no AoO for the movement, with Spring Attack.  Hasted, his speed is 60 feet, so he should be able to arrive within 5 or 10 feet of the white mage.

Primary-hand katana +12 melee for 1d10+4 damage
Zip, nada, zilch. Natural 1 attack roll, despite maximum damage roll. Frickin' crud.
Keen katana, spring attack against giant snake (1d20+12=13, 1d10+4=14)

_Prepared Spells:_ Detect Magic, Light, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Feather Fall, Mage Armor (cast), Mage Armor, Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Knock, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Haste (cast), Lightning Bolt, Lightning Bolt, Ice Storm, Mass Enlarge Person, Stone Shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

Sly continues digging his talons painfully into the snake while Leita's arrows pump into it's scales, two sinking in.
Meanwhile, Mikken's blade slides innefectively across the things scales, his dizzy weakened state hindering his abilities as he heads for the women.

The snake lets him go, focusing on Kyo and Sly.  It continues crushing the dinosaur while snapping its jaws onto Kyo.

Overwhelmed by the ferocity of the assault, the white mage gasps and shouts for Kyo to come back while rushing over to sprinkle some diamond dust over Mikken, making him feel much better as Kyo's attacks become more furious against the beast, but though it is covered in blood and looks mortally wounded, it does not drop.

[sblock=ooc]
[sblock=init order]
Sly
Leita
Mikken
Snake
Kyo 
White Mage 
[/sblock]
You can't see individual post titles while Replying, which is why I asked to include info 'In the post'.
I think Tailspinner said somewhere that he was out for a while, so.. Leita's attacks: Rapid shot attacks; Damage (1d20+19=26, 1d20+19=21, 1d20+19=30, 1d20+14=19, 1d8+3=4, 1d8+3=5, 1d8+3=11, 1d8+3=11) 1st and 3rd hit for 15 damage.
Mikken misses
Snake Grapple Vs Sly; Constrict (1d20+24=34, 1d20+16=28, 1d8+18=23) The snake continues it's '-10 to act as though not grappled', dealing 23 to Sly with the constrict.
Snake Bites Kyo; Damage; Fort vs Poison; Poison Damage (1d20+24=27, 2d6+18=22, 1d20+14=19, 1d8=3) Hits him for 22 damage, 3 more con.
Kyo attack; damage (1d20+17=22, 1d20+12=23, 1d8+15=23, 1d8+15=23) 
Hits once for 23 damage.
White mage casts Restoration on Mikken, fixing the con damage (though you're still poisoned)
current situation:
SLY: 4 con damage(-16 hp), 1 damage, grappled
Mikken: 3 damage, 30' away.
Kyo: 11 con damage, 24 damage.

*KYO stats: HP 8/90, con 5*
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2008)

Sly AC23
HP 80/97 *57/81* (Con dmg of 4)
Fort *10 (Con dmg)
Ref *4 (Grappled)
Will 9

Sly takes the damage, knowing that the snake wouldn't be able to fend off the group for much longer.  Feeling the put of his stomach churn, Sly knows his acidic breath is back, yet it does not seem as potent.  (Due to CON dmg, DC to Reflex save goes down to DC16, which this thing can EASILY pass, so he's going to go with his trusty Talons...)

[sblock=Talons]Power Attack for 2 with Talons (1d20 14=23, 2d6 11=22)[/sblock]
Sly can hear the snakes flesh give way, as the talons seem to find the recent cut, and further the gaping wound on the foe.  Sly wonders how much the snake can take, as well as how much he could afford to take as well... One of them was soon to drop...

OOC - Also, the snake took another 4acid damage for attacking Kyo


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

Sly continues ripping at the snake's allready savaged flesh, the pain of his attack causing it to screech in agony and return it's full attention to him.  While it's distracted, Leita unleashes more arrows which finally drop the Snake.  Sly manages to avoid being crushed as it's body falls, and squirms free as the group stand around the beast, panting.  It's over.


[sblock=ooc] Thanks for reminding me of the acid damage.
Because of that, the creature is Disabled and Leita's Rapid Shot attacks; damage (1d20+19=35, 1d20+19=22, 1d20+19=29, 1d20+14=19, 1d8+3=9, 1d8+3=5, 1d8+3=5, 1d8+3=6)  kills it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2008)

(Mikken, HP 53/75, AC 23, Haste)

Mikken sighs as the dizziness fades and he no longer feels like he's on death's door.  "Thanks a lot!" he says before turning around, only to see the snake finally drop as Leita fires a few more arrows.  "Ugh.  Thanks for finishing it off, Leita.  I can still feel the poison, but not so badly now.  At least Kyo's still standing.  Ah!  Quick!  Go help him, before the poison gets any worse!" he adds.

Mikken dashes over to Kyo's side, blades lowered but still in-hand as he looks to the dinosaur warily.  "Sorry I wasn't much help there, coz.  Go get some healing.  I'll keep an eye on the dinosaur...." he tells Kyo.  Then he looks at the dinosaur, hesitating, and says to it "Thanks for jumping in, but I hope you're not planning to eat us too...."

[sblock=ooc]Had to change my post; the DM posted while I was working on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

Kyo smiles at his cousin and mumbles 'no problem' before passing out.  Mikken manages to catch him and the white mage moves over, curing him of the remaining poison.  She looks between the dino and Mikken "I can neutralize the poison in one of you, and this should help the other a little" She holds out an anti-toxin then looks back down at Kyo "He'll be fine, he just keeps overtaxing himself."

OOC: Also, 1000 xp each.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2008)

Sly beheads the snake, making sure that it would not live long enough to recuperate.  As he does this, he keeps the newcomers in his sights, so as not to allow them a surprise attack on himself.  He looks over the snake, before grinning, and proceeding to remove the skin of the snake.  He does this carefully, as his work is interrupted from one of the newcomers.



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Thanks for jumping in, but I hope you're not planning to eat us too...."




With a look that could only be portrayed as confusion, the dinosaur tilts his head at a sideways angle, staring right at the speaker, before stating, matter of factly, "I didn't think human's tasted any good, but I may be wrong.  Besides, snake tastes good, and there's enough here to feed us all."

Sly continues to work, until another of the newcomers speaks up.  This time, it was the one that healed him through the battle.  When she offers him some aid, Sly bows, with respect to her craft, but then simply shrugs.  "The poison is not that bad.  If the other guy needs it more, then give it to him.  Besides," Sly says, as a faint green glow phases in and out, as the wounds on the most injured ally start to heal, slowly, "I can help a little with that healing.  He'll be good enough so that you don't have to heal him as much as right now.  As for me, it's a flesh wound.  I can take care of it as well.

[sblock=Lesser Vigor Aura] Fast Healing 2 for anyone under HALF of their total max HP.  This will last until they meet HALF of their max HP, and then it's no longer useful.  Sly also has the ability to heal up to 64HP of damage, which he will use a standard action to heal himself to 81/81HP after CON dmg, leaving 40HP to heal today.[/sblock]

When he looks down from talking, he throws his short limbs into the air, with a huff.  "The damned skins ruined from the acid.  There goes my new cloak..."

Sly then sits, turning to the others, and asks, "Who are you people?  My name's Sly.  These are my hunting grounds, and this snake had been overly confident on taking my food recently.  Luckily, that's all over now..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 20, 2008)

_(Mikken, HP 53/75, AC 23, Haste)_

Mikken sheathes his blades after the dinosaur speaks, deciding for now to trust it.  "Alright.  This is Kyo, my cousin, the best swordsman in the region"  he says proudly, pointing at the other young man.  "I'm Mikken, the white mage is Frida, and the archer over there is Leita.  We're traveling with a caravan nearby, just passing through....kind of an exploratory journey, really." he continues.  Mikken figures it's best for now to not say anything more specific about the caravan.

He mutters a short spell after that, ending in "Repair," and the holes in his jacket magically knit together as though never bitten by the snake.  And mutters afterward "The kimono will have to wait..." as he checks over the rest of his bite marks.  He then quietly asks Frida to help him before the poison knocks him out like Kyo, trying not to stumble as he walks....

_(ooc: For now, I'll just assume the original white mage of the group is still around, since I'm more familiar with her character and the new white mage only posted once or so before disappearing.)_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

Frida cures Mikken of the poison, and hands the anti-toxin to Sly.  She also manages to heal everybody's wounds fully (though not the draining weakness of the poison).  As you all stand around contemplating what to do next, there is a faint scream heard drifting along the wind from the direction of the caravan...

[sblock=ooc]
Fangor : +5 on your fortitude save vs Poison due to the antitoxin, feel free to roll it yourself in your next post.  You take 3 con damage if you fail (DC 28).
Everybody is back to full HP, but Kyo is still unconscious and there's still the Con Damage to deal with.

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2008)

Sly shrugs off the effects of the poison easily, not knowing if the vial he took had any real affect on the resistance.  As he hears the sound, he turns to the others, "More company?"

Fort save vs DC28 (1d20 15=34)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2008)

Mikken gasps. "Gah!  Uncle!  We have to see if uncle and the others are alright!  That sound came from the caravan!"  He rushes off towards the caravan, carrying Kyo though it slows him down.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

The group reaches the caravan to see Aluf, panting, surrounded by bandits.  Looking over, he sees Mikken and his eyes perk up.  "What're you waiting for, Nephew?  Where's Kyo!?" 

[sblock=combat]
Yeah, I know, from one fight to another.  Sorry, I don't like doing this, but it was the easiest way I could think of, and with all the.. changes.. lately, I've had to improvise & Update my planning for this game.

Anyways, Combat situation : Aluf is surrounded by 8 bandits, there are 2 more down the road a bit, and a few fighting one on one with people amongst the caravan.  Mikken, Leita, and Sly are coming in from the side.  Kitty is in the Caravan, and Ara/Deezy are about 100' behind the bandits lines, coming up the road on horses.
Everybody, Initiative please!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Init: 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657040/

[sblock=Description]Deezy is, at first glance, a mess. Wild sandy blonde/brown hair pulled into a maze of tails and braids that frame a perpetually sunny, smiling, cherubic and sun darkened face...though the hair is often pinned down under a leather cap that has flaps down the sides that cover her ears, and a pair of goggles that perch high on her forehead when not in use. Her clothes are simple...a thin white sleeveless shirt and pair of shorts that go down to her somewhat knobby knees, but are quite loose fitting and covered in pockets. It's what goes OVER the clothes. First, a loose top of black mesh. Over that are belts. Belts over her shoulders, around her midriff, around her legs, crisscrossing her chest. On the belts are...things. Strange doohickies made of brass and bronze, sporting tiny tubes and nozzles and other, less recognizable protuberances. Little vials of oddly colored liquids. Tiny rolls of parchment and paper. Mysterious, and ominous somehow, orbs of blown glass with sparks of light deep inside. Somewhere in the chaos there's a little teddy bear affixed to her.[/sblock]

"Look there, ahead!" Deezy squeaks to her stolid companion. "Those rotten bandits are attacking that caravan! We gotta do something!"

She twists around, a little unstable in her saddle, and calls, "BILLY!"

From behind a loud thumping can be heard as the huge mechanical...thing...she calls Billy lopes to catch up with them. A monstrous tower of riveted bronze armor plates over a brass and copper superstructure of struts, hissing tubes and junctures, and clacking, grinding clockwork gears, Billy stands about nine feet tall and about half that wide at his shoulders. His massive chest slopes down to a peculiarly narrow waist, then flares out again into a pair of squat, heavily built legs. His arms are actually even more heavily built, long and thick and tipped with three-fingered hands with retracting scythelike claws and opposable thumbs. Billy's 'head' is squat and low, making him seem disconcertingly decapitated.

Deezy points at the caravan and says, "Go attack whatever I shoot!" as she produces the ridiculously complicated-looking crossbow she carries from its resting place behind her shoulders.

She sights down its length and fires off a bolt! The crossbow then emits a puff of steam and a whistle as it ratchets itself back to firing position and loads another bolt on its own. She badly overestimates the range though, and the bolt whistles over her target's head to stick in the ground.

"Aw...CLUMBFUTTS!" Deezy swears horribly at her shot, as Billy lopes forward towards the fray.

[sblock=Combat actions] Sigh...another hosing from Invis Castle.
Crossbow to hit: 12 (natural 1)
Damage: Irrelevant
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1658546/

Billy Action: Double move 60' towards caravan[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

[sblock=description]
The deeply hooded man usually keeps his face hidden from view to cover the runic symbols burned into his forehead. He was the victim of a cultists attempt to summon a powerful being into his mortal shell. The ritual was broken up by Deezy and her stalwart companion, now Toral travels with her to repay the debt he owes. He is a tall man of average weight and carries himself with confidence. Toral wears his red robes proudly and always repairs any minor damage or fraying to it with a cantrip to keep it looking new. He carries a gleaming shield made entirely of mithril in his right hand and an odd-looking rod in the other. 
[/sblock]

"Agreed, those bandits will pay for their thefts. Let's move." Toral says, as he prepares for the upcoming battle.

Looking over his shoulder at the mechanical construct, Toral got a slight twinge in his stomach, as always, when it began to lumber forward. _"No matter how many times I see that thing, it still gives me the creeps, but it's damn useful."_ he thinks.

[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative (1d20+6=13) 
[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 11, 2008)

From underneath a wagon a hiss can be heard, the little blue kitten that has been following the caravan hides it's self in the shadows. Though it does not run but watches the combat with intrest.
Init 12
 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1658277/]1d20+6=12


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 14, 2008)

[sblock=Init]I can't access invisiblecastle, so please roll for me.  Init+4[/sblock]

Sly runs towards the fray, noting that he will still need a little more time to heal up from the recent assault.  He spies the fight, turning to the others, with a simple question of, "So, who do I kill?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2008)

Mikken puts Kyo on the ground and reaches out for the bandits, quickly incanting a spell and ending with "Bolt!"  A crackling bolt of lightning leaps out of his hand and electrocutes some of the bandits surrounding Uncle Aluf.

He barks out "Kill the ones surrounding the old man!  Just not him!"

_(ooc: Lightning Bolt, Reflex DC 18 halves, to catch as many bandits as he can without hitting Aluf.)_

Initiative (1d20+4=5) 

Lightning Bolt damage against bandits around Uncle (7d6=32)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 14, 2008)

As mikken's Bolt races across the field to slows almost pauses before continuing it's normal speed. The kitten walks out from under the wagon with a smug look on it's face.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Once again with one fluid motion Leita pulls her bow and an arrow out, draws the arrow back and lets it fly at the nearest bandit.

OOC:
Init: 18
Attack: 20
Damage: 3
Rolls: Initiative, Attack & Damage (1d20+7=18, 1d20+19=20, 1d8+2=3)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2008)

*Round 1 *Up to Sly's turn**

[sblock=initiative]
Initiative: Sly, Aluf, Bandits (1d20+4=14, 1d20+1=13, 1d20+3=15)*Should be+5 for bandits, mistyped* 
Leita 18
Bandits 17
Deezy 16
Sly 14
Toral 13
Aluf 13
Mikken 5
Kitty 4(Delayed to wait for Mikken)
[/sblock]

with a Gasp, Freida takes Kyo and pulls him away to safety as everyone else goes into action.  

Leita's arrow strikes a bandit in the shoulder, and though he shouts in pain, it doesn't seem to slow him down.

Meanwhile, half the Bandits continue their assault on Aluf, and the others break away and come at the party emerging from the woods, shortswords in each hand.  The first moves to circle the party, ending up near Mikken whiel the other three move to flank Sly, though only two manage to get off attacks, one connecting.  Well.. that answers the question of who to kill..

Deezy fires her gizmo and sends in her mechanical 'friend', who rushes forwards even as she overshoots.

Aluf, badly wounded, lets out a roar and lays into those remaining, though it's obvious to Mikken that he's focused more on defense than offense as he connects twice, injuring but not dropping his opponent.

[sblock=ooc]
 Warning: This is a large, high CR encounter.  Also important note: all of you have been healed full by the white mage on your way back, but she will not be healing DURING this encounter.
We'll assume for simplicity that the few bandits within the caravan will be dealt with by the other members of the caravan, leaving the 8 around Aluf and the 2 up the road (Which Toral and Deezy are near.)

Please everybody be sure to include AC, HP, etc (Combat Stats) in your post.
Attacks vs Aluf (1d20+10=29, 1d20+10=29, 3d6+5=13, 3d6+5=19, 1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=21, 3d6+5=17, 3d6+5=14, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=30, 3d6+5=17, 3d6+5=14, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=23, 3d6+5=13, 3d6+5=15) 
Ouch, 4 threats.
Crit Confirmations (1d20+10=11, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=22) None Confirm, so ALuf takes 6 hits for 81 damage after DR(Ah the perils of being flanked by dual-wielding rogues).  He also gets an AoO, as only ONE of the bandits makes the tumble check to get away from him and come after you.
Tumble (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=20, 1d20+14=31, 1d20+14=21) 
Attack of Opportunity (1d20+18=33, 3d6+7=17)
Bandit Will Saves (1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=22) vs Aluf's "Daunting Challenge".  Defensive Fighting (1d20+14=22, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+4=17, 3d6+7=17) Dmg (3d6+7=14) 
1 sneak attack(flank), 1 normal attack. (Vs Sly) (1d20+14=20, 3d6+7=17, 1d20+12=31, 1d6+7=13) Confirm crit (1d20+12=14) second attack(the non-sneak) hits, but doesn't crit.  

Sly takes 13 damage, and it's currently his action.

Aluf Status: HP 42/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=17(AoO), B4=31(Aluf), B5=9(Leita) *#'s are damage dealt, names are to let you know what/who hit them last*

[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
I wanted to try avoiding it to keep with the Final Fantasy feel, but it does make it much easier, so..

```
...DT...
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...B....
........
........
........
...90...
........
........
........
...2....
..8A4...
...6....
........
.......5
.......7S3
.......ML
.K.....1
```
.=Road A=Aluf 1-0=bandits
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
The Wagons are off the southern edge of the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

Knowing their tactics well, Toral aims his spell just ahead of the advancing 'Billy', attempting to soften up the foes before it charges into melee. Calling upon his experience with changing forms, Toral utilizes a secret that he gleaned and manages to enhance his mind.

Weaving his magic rod and shield through the air in a complex ritual, the red mage points the weapon at a spot ahead of the rushing construct. A small red bead flies forward 

The bead explodes into a ball of fire that catches three of the bandit in the inferno. 

[sblock=OOC]
Swift: Transmuter Variant ability (add +2 to INT, lasts 7 minutes)
Actions: Cast _Fireball_ in an area to catch bandits 2,9,& 0 and avoid A
Fireball Damage (8d6=24) Reflex Save DC 20 for half (unless they're rogues  )
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
62/62 hp
15 AC, Touch/Flat-Footed 15
Spells Left:
*Spells prepared - Wizard* (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 4, Detect Magic (x3), Prestigidation; 
1st - 7+1, Magic Missile (x3), Grease(x2), Expeditiuous Retreat*, Orb of Fire, Lesser**(x2) ; 
2nd - 4+1, Scorch (SpC181)**(x2), Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust(x2), Belker's Claws (SpC26); 
3rd - 3+1, Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Blink*, Greater Mage Armour; 
4th - 2+1, Bite of the Werewolf*, Blast of Flame(SpC31)**(x2)

*Spells prepared - Cleric* (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 6+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Sanctuary, Divine Favour, Entropic Shield, Vigor, Lesser(x2) True Strike (D);
2nd - 4+2, Bull's Strength(x2), Resist Energy, Shatter, Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Prayer, Energy Vulnerability, Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1, Resitance, Greater(Cast Beginning of Day), Shield of Faith (Mass) Fire Shield (D)(x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2008)

Deezy fiddles with the crossbow, then hobbles after Billy as she knocks it a few times with the heel of her hand to get the sight adjusted. She stops after a short distance, raises the device to her shoulder and lets another bolt fly!

The Crosscrank whistles and kachunks as it draws and loads itself, leaving Deezy to delightedly shade her eyes as the bolt sails on a long ballistic arc, straight towards one of the bandits!

(Move south 30', attack Bandit 0. Attack 27, damage 10. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664037/ )

Billy bears down on the two bandits, towering heads and shoulders over them, and almost as wide at the shoulders as the two men standing side by side. Eyes of polished glass whirr and tick as they spin in their sockets to focus on the one directly south of him (bandit 0). 

Then its 'head' and upper torso open up wide to expose a mass of crushing gears hidden within! It stoops low, trying to gather the bandit into that horrifying mechanical maw!

(move 20' south and make Bite attack at Bandit 0. Attack: 33, Damage 18. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664035/ )

(Combat stats: Deezy: AC17, HP 51. Billy: AC 20, HP 85, DR 5/-)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=HP/AC/Saves]*Sly AC23, HP 68/81 (4 CON dmg), Fort+10,Ref+8,Will+9, 40 Healing Left today*[/sblock]
Seeing his prey now thinking to surround him, Sly grins, knowing this will not go well, should they think he would be an easy target.  As he spies their maneuvers, flanking and such, he notes that he must do something to prevent it from happening to him.  

"Don't let them flank!" he calls out to the two allies beside him, as he tears into the foes with all he can muster.  They had wounded him, and now it was his turn to return the favor...

Focusing on one enemy at a time, Sly's talons, claws, and even his wicked teeth begin their attacks, as the unlucky foe can only hope to live long enough to retaliate.  He focuses on the lone enemy (B3) before turning his attention to any of the others.  If this lone enemy fell against his attacks, then Sly would in turn direct the rest of his pent up frustration on the next foe, (B7) but not before making sure his attacks hurt a little more than usual... (Aura of Power.. +2 to allies melee damage if within 30' of Sly)

[sblock=Full Attack]Full Attack (Talon/Talon/Claw/Claw/Bite) (1d20 15=27, 1d20 10=26, 1d20 10=21, 1d20 10=27, 1d20 10=17)
Damage if the above hits: Damage if Hit (Talon/Talon/Claw/Claw/Bite) (2d6 11=15, 2d6 11=16, 1d3 7=10, 1d3 7=10, 2d4 7=15)[/sblock]

Seeing his work, Sly will then 5 step move to stand beside Leita, and not allow the foes to flank him too easily...


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 17, 2008)

[sblock=combat stats] ac 24, hp 101/101, saves fort 17, ref 13, will 3, sr 20, space 10, move 50, mp 14/14[/sblock]
With a smug look kitten crouches and slinks through the grass. Just as he reaches bandit #6 he stops and looks as though he's about to pounce. But instead lets loose a mighty roar and changes.

In his place is a large cat with blue fur and accessories. One head keeps the cute kitten like face, but the other sports sunglasses and piercings. Both heads inhale then release twin jets of blue frost, almost ice. Each angled to pass by Aluf but covering those around him.

"Leave him be." A deep voice comes from the head with glasses.
A child like voice comes from the other ""Ya he gives good treats."
""Not now thirty."
""But Blue..."
""I said not now."


[sblock=OCC]kitten moves behind #6 and uses alternate form and quick change to change into blue 31 as a swift action. He then uses his breath weapons which are 10 feet high/wide and 20 feet long each, he angles one to get #'s 6&8 and the other to get 6&4 but not aluf. breath weapons; empowered 4d6 cold jets, ref Dc20, each damage 6&8=27, 6&4 21 . rounds till recovery 1d4+2=5[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]You already know Mikken's action for the first round.....but damn, I don't know how we got surrounded so quickly.  We only spotted the bandits from a twenty or thirty feet away? 

Assuming his lightning bolt isn't just completely evaded, he would either hit bandits 7, 4, and 2, or 9, 7, 5, 4, and 2, depending on how the lightning bolt's line is supposed to be measured.  3.5 royally effed up the wording and details on how lines and Lightning Bolt in particular are handled on the map (it doesn't even mention a width anymore, whereas LB used to grant a choice of a 5 or 10 foot wide line.

Since apparently we were totally ninja'd, Mikken may need a Concentration check to cast defensively.  Which succeeds.
Concentration to cast defensively (1d20+15=32) [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Leita 
Bandits 
Deezy 
Aluf 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken 
Kitty 
Leita 
Bandits
*Starting at Sly going up to Leita... Still Need Leita's action, then I'll post Bandits and coninue on from there.*
[/sblock]

Sly growls, tearing into one of the bandits savagely, dropping him with four hits before turning and biting at the next one, who just narrowly avoids the snapping jaws.

Meanwhile, far from the front lines, Toral unleashes a ball of flame that washes over the two lone bandits and one of those fighting Aluf.  The one fighting Aluf dives for cover, avoiding the flames completely, though the two further ones are not so lucky, one being badly singed.

The kitten moves into position, awaiting it's moment patiently, and seizing that moment as Mikken's lightning bolt thunders out.  The same bandit who'd dodged the fireball proves his nimbleness by doing the same to the lightning bolt, though the other two in its path are less fortunate, one of them being struck straight on and incinerated by the powerful stroke of electricity.
Following the roar of thunder comes another roar, that of the now-transformed Blue as he unleashes twin jets of icey breath on those attacking Aluf, freezing the nearest one into a solid statue of ice.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry bout the confusion on placement, Ark.  You saw them as you exited the forest, and appeared on the road near the caravan.  As for them evading your lightning bolt - well, they are rogues, so we'll see.  As to how it works, it's been changed to just be a 120' long, 5'wide line attack.
Ref Saves vs Lightning Bolt (1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=17) #2 evades, 4 and 7 take full damage.
Ref Saves. (2,9,0) (1d20+10=22, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=18) Vs Toral's fireball. #2 evades, #9 partially evades (That one's not a rogue after all, it seems...) and #0 gets hit full-on.
Ref Saves vs B.Weapon (#6,8,6,4) (1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=15, 1d20+10=17) 
#8 makes it, rest take full.

Aluf Status: HP 42/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=17, B3=Dead B4=Dead, B5=9, B6=Dead B7=32 B9=12, B0=24
 *#'s are damage dealt. 

Also, everybody don't forget anybody within 30' of Sly gains +2 to melee damage at the moment.
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

```
...DT...
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...B....
........
........
........
...90...
........
........
........
...2....
..8A....
........
...K....
.......5
.......7S
.......ML
.......1
```
.=Road A=Aluf 1-0=bandits
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2008)

(OOC - Argh, nevermind. I didn't read the init box before posting. Nothing more to see here.  )


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 23, 2008)

Leita takes a step back away from the others and unleashes a barage of arrows upon one of the bandits attacking Aluf.

OOC:
HP: 72/72
AC: 19
5-foot step to the east
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot
Attacking bandit 2 with 3 arrows

Attacks and Damage (1d20+17=31, 1d20+17=33, 1d20+12=17, 1d8+2=9, 1d8+2=5, 1d8+2=9)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=current initiative]
Deezy 
Aluf 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken 
Kitty 
Leita 
Bandits[/sblock]

Leita unleashes a trio of arrows on the nimble bandit, striking glancing blows with two of them.

The remaining bandits continue with their assault, two of them striking at Aluf, two of their attacks striking home.  It's obvious to anyone watching that he's on his last legs against these sneaky opponents.  Another moves in behind Kitty, seizing the large cat's temporary pre-occupation by shoving a sword into his flank.  The remaining two in melee continue their assault, one swinging at and missing Mikken while the other attempts to finish off Sly, landing a single blow that annoys the dino.

The two figures in the back turn to face the incoming threats and begin chanting in unison, one flinging a fireball out at Deezy and Toral while the other summons a sphere of force to entrap the charging construct.

[sblock=combat]
Attacks vs Aluf (1d20+12=16, 3d6+5=18, 1d20+12=21, 3d6+5=14, 1d20+12=30, 3d6+5=15, 1d20+12=28, 3d6+5=17) #'s 2 and 8 flank and continue attacking Aluf.
#5 moves into position to flank Kitty.
Attack Vs Kitty (1d20+12=30, 3d6+5=16) 
Attacks vs Mikken; Sly (1d20+12=15, 3d6+5=16, 1d20+10=28, 1d6+5=11, 1d20+12=16, 3d6+5=15, 1d20+10=12, 1d6+5=6) 
Billy fails his Ref save vs Ottilukes Resilient Sphere (1d20+4=14), and is entrapped.
Also, Reflex saves (Deezy, Toral). Fireball damage (1d20+7=16, 1d20+8=12, 10d6=42) both fail, taking.. ouch.. 42 fire damage.

Aluf Status: HP 14/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=17, B2=14, B3=Dead, B4=Dead, B5=9, B6=Dead, B7=32, B9=12, B0=24
*#'s are damage dealt. 

PC DAMAGE this update: Kitty=16, Sly=11, Toral=42, Deezy=42
Considering the massive damage that's been dealt, and the revelation of the two 10th lvl mages, I'm going to stop here and allow those that've posted advance actions a chance to change their mind.  If you wish to keep your initial posted action, please reiterate it.  Otherwise, choose a new action.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]

```
...DT...
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...B....
........
........
........
...90...
........
........
........
....2...
...A....
..8.....
...K....
....5...
.......7S
.......M L
.......1
```
.=Road A=Aluf 1-0=bandits
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2008)

(modifying action)

Taken off guard by the sudden deluge of magical attacks, Deezy is blasted back off her feet! Whimpering from the intense pain of the burns, she desperately takes an item off her vest. It looks kind of like a slightly squashed metal orb with a lid on top. She twists the 'lid,' which makes a weird crunching noise as it turns. That done, she drops it to the ground and stands up.

When the device lands, strange runes play in the air just above it, making a small rotating ring around it. Small, jointed metal tongs slide out from the top; three in all, making it look vaguely claw-like. A small ball of greenish light appears suspended between the points of those tongs, and immediately Deezy and Toral are engulfed in a sallow viridian glow.

"It'll block low power spells," she explains to Toral in a choked voice. "So shoot something out at them, don't use magic on us. Maybe try to get Billy out...cuz I can't."

(Using Lesser Globe of Invulnerability Infusion. I haven't got any healing, and I haven't got anything that can dispel, and most of my buffs only affect constructs so...this is the best I can do. I hope Toral's got more, or this might be the shortest-lived character I've ever made. )


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=stats] ac 24, hp 85/101, saves fort 21, ref 15, will 7, sr 20, space 10, move 50, mp 12/14 rage 1/9
i really, really reallyreallyreally, want to run up to the mages. really. but aluf needs me here.[/sblock]

Ignoring the bandit behind for the moment blue 31 keeps his focus on the nimble bandit infont of him. He lets loose with an impressive assult and mauls the poor soul.

[sblock=OOC] blue 31 will rage, he uses bite, bite, claw, claw, and uses improved grab only on his last attack if it is still up. He will power attack for 5 which gives him +13 1d10 +16 on his bites and +12 1d6+11 on his claws. if he fells #8 he will then go for #5.ouch crit crit ac21, crit damage bite 19,23and claw 15, 14confirm bite 21, bite 21, claw nat1 grapple 23 \
and i realise that my damage should be 2 higher on each bite on of my feats i took was combate reflexes and i got it as a bonus feat, so i replaced it with weapon spec bite which i was waiting for[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Toral grimaces in pain as the flames float over his skin, blistering and burning it before he can react. The red mage hears Deezy's suggestion and realizes that he won't win in a straight spell duel with a pair of focused black mages. 

Toral needed Billy's help against this threat and so gestured at the construct with his rod. Focusing on unravelling the magical bonds that are holding it prisoner, Toral sees the sphere as a great ball of yarn.

With deft skill he begins unraveling the strands and within moments, with sweat collecting on his brow, Toral manages to tear apart the enemies trap.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Dispel Magic, on Billy, to destroy the Sphere
Dispel Magic Check (1d20+8=26) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
62/62 hp
15 AC, Touch/Flat-Footed 15
Spells Left:
Spells prepared - Wizard (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 4, Detect Magic (x3), Prestigidation; 
1st - 7+1, Magic Missile (x3), Grease(x2), Expeditiuous Retreat*, Orb of Fire, Lesser**(x2) ; 
2nd - 4+1, Scorch (SpC181)**(x2), Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust(x2), Belker's Claws (SpC26); 
3rd - 3+1, Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Blink*, Greater Mage Armour; 
4th - 2+1, Bite of the Werewolf*, Blast of Flame(SpC31)**(x2)

Spells prepared - Cleric (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 6+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Sanctuary, Divine Favour, Entropic Shield, Vigor, Lesser(x2) True Strike (D);
2nd - 4+2, Bull's Strength(x2), Resist Energy, Shatter, Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Prayer, Energy Vulnerability, Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1, Resitance, Greater(Cast Beginning of Day), Shield of Faith (Mass) Fire Shield (D)(x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2008)

(hee...if only you could cast two spells...we need healing too )


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 26, 2008)

_(now we only need Sly's and Aluf's actions....  Mikken's action depends on what Aluf does)_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2008)

[sblock=Current Stats]*Sly AC23, HP 57/81 (4 CON dmg), Fort+10,Ref+8,Will+9, 40 Healing Left today*[/sblock]*

Seeing the outcome of fighting these men, Sly's wickedness comes to bear, as he moves a step south, to have BOTH his opponents in his range.  With an uncanny speed, his talons snap out, as his forclaws and snapping maw follow suit on the two men.  They would fall soon, of that, he will make sure of...

[sblock=Attack]Talon/Talon/Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20 15=20, 1d20 10=27, 1d20 10=21, 1d20 10=18, 1d20 10=14) if they hit, then damage is for each attack: Damage (2d6 11=20, 2d6 11=17, 1d3 7=8, 1d3 7=8, 2d4 7=13)

Sly will attack the B7 first, and then switch his attacks to the OTHER bandit, should the first one fall.  Also, if he manages to hit either one of these guys with two DIFFERENT attacks, like talon and bite, or claw and bite, then he will opt to REND them, should they still be standing, for extra damage.  +2d6dmg = Rend (2d6=10)[/sblock]
*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Deezy 
Aluf 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken *Current*
Kitty 
Leita 
Bandits
Just need Mikken's actions. [/sblock]

Deezy dashes her device upon the ground, surrounding herself and Toral in a protective field as Aluf goes on the offense with the sudden - unexpected - aid he's now receiving from the giant two-headed cat.  Turning his attentions to the nimble one north of him who'd been dodging the spells, he swings his massive sword at the bandit, nearly slicing his head off.  Both combatants look much the worse for wear as Aluf backs away, getting closer to his 'new ally'.

The dinosaur Sly rakes his claws against the face of the one fighting him, dropping that bandit as he steps to the south to aid Mikken, though the second bandit manages to parry much of the dino's furious assault.

Toral needed Billy's help against this threat and so gestured at the construct with his rod. Focusing on unravelling the magical bonds that are holding it prisoner, Toral sees the sphere as a great ball of yarn.
With deft skill he begins unraveling the strands and within moments, with sweat collecting on his brow, Toral manages to tear apart the enemies trap.

Billy, who'd been waiting impatiently inside to complete his orders, takes the opportunity to continue his advance, charging at the nearest mage and chomping on his arm.. though he majority of its force is deflected by the magical wards.

[sblock=Combat]
Sly killed #7 with his first attack on due to damage allready dealt. He only hits #1 with a Talon.
Attacks vs Bandit#2 (1d20+18=30, 1d20+13=17, 1d20+8=14, 3d6+7=20, 3d6+7=20, 3d6+7=15) 
Bite vs #9 (1d20+16=26, 2d6+10=17)  Mage only takes 7 due to Stoneskin (Toral recognizes the effects even at this distance once he sees them in action.  Mikken is preoccupied or he would too.)
Aluf Status: HP 14/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=44, B2=34, B3=Dead, B4=Dead, B5=9, B6=Dead, B7=Dead, B9=19, B0=24
*#'s are damage dealt.
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

```
...DT...
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...B....
...90...
........
........
........
....2...
........
..8A....
...K....
....5...
........S
.......MSL
.......1
```
.=Road 1-0=bandits A=Aluf 
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 28, 2008)

MIKKEN, HP 53/75, AC 24 (26 vs. AoO, from Mobility), Constitution 9/16

Seeing some of the bandits go down and some fireball exploding off to the side, Mikken chants and gestures again, in the familiar pattern of one of his earliest black magic spells....

Four glowing needles of magic arc out from his hand and swirl around one another, past Aluf and the strange cat-creature, piercing through the two bandits nearest Aluf!  Three needles ravage the bandit that dodged Mikken's Bolt, and the fourth stabs into the previously-untouched bandit next to the old man.

Mikken follows his spell by dashing closer, drawing his katana and wakizashi in mid-stride, flanking the bandit between him and the cat-creature.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken casts Magic Missile, targeting his first three missiles at the bandit Aluf wounded but his Bolt had not (#2).  The fourth missile targets bandit #8, who is still close to Uncle Aluf and endangering the old man.  10 damage to bandit 2, and 3 damage to bandit 8.  Dang.

Concentration to cast Magic Missile defensively (1d20+15=20)
Magic Missile damage to bandits, first 3 dice and first 3 pluses to bandit 2 and the last to bandit 8 (4d4+4=13)

Then he uses a move action to flank bandit #5 with Kitty, drawing his swords as he goes.  Wakizashi's defending property adding its bonus to AC this round.  Bandit #1 gets an Attack of Opportunity as Mikken leaves, before the wakizashi is drawn.

_Prepared Spells:_ Detect Magic, Light, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Feather Fall, Mage Armor (cast), Mage Armor, Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Knock, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Haste (cast), Lightning Bolt (cast), Lightning Bolt, Ice Storm, Mass Enlarge Person, Stone Shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Deezy 
Aluf 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken 
Kitty 
Leita *UP*
Bandits
[/sblock]

Mikken's bolts harry and injure the bandits, but both remain standing and dangerous as he rushes forwards to flank with Kitty.  By the time he gets there, though, the giant cat has the two bandits gripped firmly in his twin heads, and flings their bodies away.

[sblock=combat]
Note to Ishalleatyourflesh - I find your way of rolling/linking hard to follow, and I'm not too fond of you rolling just the d20 and adding modifiers afterwards.  Please include modifiers in the roll, and indicate in the given text box what each roll is for instead of just having InvisibleCastle rolle "3X1d20", etc.  thnx  ALSO, the most easily readable way of copying the text is by clicking on the link near the bottom of the page after you roll entitled 'bbcode'.  Just click it and that'll copy the link, then you can CTRL-V(Paste it) into your post.

ALso, each of your bites was a crit, and each crit ONE-shot one of the bandits.  you suck. 
*L* j/k, nice bitin, tex.

AoO vs Mikken (1d20+13=20, 1d6+6=9) (for moving away from #1) Misses.
Aluf Status: HP 14/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=44, B2=44, B3=Dead, B4=Dead, B5=Dead, B6=Dead, B7=Dead, B8=Dead, B9=19, B0=24
*#'s are damage dealt.

I'll give Tailspinner till this time tommorow then I'll NPC Leita.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]

```
...DT...
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...B....
...90...
........
........
........
....2...
........
...A....
...K....
........
.....M..
........SL
.......1
```
.=Road 1-0=bandits A=Aluf 
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2008)

Leita unleashes yet another barage of arrows upon one of the remaining bandits.

OOC:
HP: 72/72
AC: 19
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot
Attacking bandit 2 with 3 arrows

Attacks and Damage (1d20+17=28, 1d20+17=18, 1d20+12=14, 1d8+2=8, 1d8+2=6, 1d8+2=3)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Deezy 
Aluf 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken 
Kitty 
Leita 
Bandits
[/sblock]

One of Leita's arrows strikes the Bandit in the leg, causing him to grimace as the last two of them move in, flanking Mikken and each stabbing at him painfully.

Meanwhile, the two mages look at each other and one of them mutters something and they begin casting the same spell.  As Billy rears back for another attack, the two of them seemingly dissapear, replaced by Sly and Leita.
[sblock=DC 20 Spellcraft]
Heightened(To lvl 5) Baleful Transposition
[/sblock]
They each then unleash more magic, sending 10 darts of force streaming at the two-headed cat.

[sblock=combat info]
Bandits: Tumble (1d20+16=33, 1d20+16=22) to avoid AoO's for movement.
2 Bandits VS Mikken (1d20+15=33, 3d6+6=19, 1d20+15=28, 3d6+6=13) AC's 33 and 28.
Mages: Defensive Casting (1d20+18=29, 1d20+18=31) 
DC 21 Will saves (Sly, Leita) (1d20+9=18, 1d20+6=15) The Baleful Teleport is a success, which is followed up with a pair of quickened magic missiles.
SR checks (1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=21) Both beat his SR, so..
Magic Missiles! (5d4+5=15, 5d4+5=21) 

Aluf Status: HP 14/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=44, B2=52, B3=Dead, B4=Dead, B5=Dead, B6=Dead, B7=Dead, B8=Dead, B9=19, B0=24
*#'s are damage dealt.
Mikken takes 32 damage.
Kitty takes 36 damage.

NOTE: B1 & 2 look nearly dead, but seem ready to fight to the end.
[sblock=Note to Ishaleatyourflesh]
You need to include stats in your sheet on what some of your stuff actually DOES.  For example, what exactly does 'spell absorption' do?[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

```
...DT...
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...B....
...SL...
........
........
........
........
........
...A....
...K....
......2.
.....M..
....1...90
........
```
.=Road 1-0=bandits A=Aluf 
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2008)

Deezy curses and breaks into a trot towards the fray, though she doesn't leave the protective confines of the Globe.

"Billy!" she calls, "Ignore four closest targets! Reassign to fifth closest!"

She then raises the Crosscrank to her shoulder and fires a long, arcing bolt towards Bandit 2! The wind picks up slightly as it flies though, causing the shot to fly far wide. Deezy curses. "We may need some healing soon," she says to Toral.

(Move south 10 feet, but stay in the radius of the Globe she set up. Fire at bandit two: To hit 13...doh.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1682670/ )

Billy freezes for a moment, grinding and shuddering as it processes Deezy's command. It's 'mouth' closes, and it rumbles into motion, pushing past Sly and Leita as it makes a beeline for Bandit 2...

(Billy double-moves, ending adjacent to and north of Bandit 2. Not flanking yet, though Mikken could flank with a 5' step.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 31, 2008)

Seeing his opponents disappear, Sly's wicked teeth show his contempt for the new situation.  That is, until he spies the two mages, standing together, so ripe for the killing.

"Leave the way clear... those mages picked the WRONG reptile to mess with..."

He almost holds out his hand, trying to block the huge golem from his path, but simply is unable to.  The thing had orders, as Sly glares at Deezy, with a look of someone taking away a meal.  He turns back, seeing that there might be a chance, slim though it was...

With a running start, Sly's talons grip easily into the dense ground, as his quick burst of speed maneuvers him quickly as the dinosaur moves swiftly, heading straight at... the GOLEM?  The line is direct, as Sly aims for the Golem, and LEAPS into the air, his teeth bared, tongue hanging out, and talons ready to shred!  With deft ease, he lands at the feet of BOTH mages, shredding without abandon, his twirling body littering the ground with their blood.

[sblock=Charging Leap Attack with Pounce] Man, talk about opportune times!  Did the math, and trajectory.  He gets the running start, can clear Billy, and yet LAND on the tile directly NORTH of Bandit 9 with his LEAP ATTACK.  Jump Modifier is +30, DC is 30, for clearing 30 feet, with apex of 15' to clear Billy's height, since the line is directly from Sly to the mage, with Billy in the way.  

To make it even better, Sly's talons are Adamantium for this occasion, so that the wizards would FEEL his claws and their power.  As he pounces on them, he is able to get all his natural weapons to bear on the unfortunate foe, as he aims for Bandit 0.  Full attack, Power attack for 2 an all attacks.  Charge +2 to hit, Power Attack -2 to hit, evens out to normal attack mods, but with +4PA dmg and +2 Aura dmg, and extra +2 for Armbands of Might.  Free action to make them adamantium.  Swift Action - if allowed and more than two DIFFERENT attack hit, to add another 2d6dmg, upon dm discretion.  Of course, if the bandit drops, the rest of his attacks go on the other bandit.

Talons +15/+10 melee (2d6+17) 2 foreclaws +10 melee (1d3+13) bite +10 melee (2d4+13)
Jump/Talon/Talon/Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20 30=47, 1d20 15=21, 1d20 10=21, 1d20 10=29, 1d20 10=15, 1d20 10=22)

If any of those hit: dmg Talon/Talon/Claw/Claw/Bite (2d6 17=26, 2d6 17=21, 1d3 13=14, 1d3 13=16, 2d4 13=21)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 31, 2008)

Satisfied that they have at least a few moments before the enemies attack, Toral hurries next to Deezy and whispers "Hold still one moment" as he touches her shoulder with his rod. Instantly a cooling surge rushes through her body as her skin begins to heal itself against the burns caused by the other mage.


[sblock=OOC]
Cure Critical Wounds (4d8+7=33) 
Move next to Deezy and heal her for 33 hp
Converted Mass Shield of Faith to Cure Critical
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
20/62 hp
15 AC, Touch/Flat-Footed 15
Spells Left:
Spells prepared - Wizard (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 4, Detect Magic (x3), Prestigidation; 
1st - 7+1, Magic Missile (x3), Grease(x2), Expeditiuous Retreat*, Orb of Fire, Lesser**(x2) ; 
2nd - 4+1, Scorch (SpC181)**(x2), Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust(x2), Belker's Claws (SpC26); 
3rd - 3+1, Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Blink*, Greater Mage Armour; 
4th - 2+1, Bite of the Werewolf*, Blast of Flame(SpC31)**(x2)

Spells prepared - Cleric (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 6+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Sanctuary, Divine Favour, Entropic Shield, Vigor, Lesser(x2) True Strike (D);
2nd - 4+2, Bull's Strength(x2), Resist Energy, Shatter, Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Prayer, Energy Vulnerability, Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1, Resitance, Greater, Shield of Faith (Mass) , Fire Shield (D)(x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 1, 2008)

MIKKEN, HP 21/75, AC 22, Con 9/16

Mikken cries out in pain at the assault, but stumbles over to flank the bandit that had dodged his Bolt earlier, drops his wakizashi, then repeats his incantation and gestures from a moment ago.  He grips the katana in both hands once finished.

"Matra Magic!"  Four more thin, needle-like beams of light arc out from his hand, piercing through the other bandit that had been stabbing him in the back.  The young man keeps his katana and his attention focused on the bandit he's flanked, only glancing at the other one as he cast.  "Leita, they switched with you!" he shouts.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken figures that it's best to drop the one nobody else is close to, and doesn't want to risk splitting his spell again.  Melee combat is mostly a losing proposition for him when he never gets a chance to cast any buff spells, and he couldn't spare the time while Aluf was in horrible mortal danger.  So he must resort to more sure-fire Magic Missiles.

5-foot step to flank Bandit #2 with "Billy," since he saw it pass up Uncle Aluf and head for that bandit instead.  Then casting Magic Missile defensively with all four missiles targeting Bandit #1.  And of course, another set of awful rolls.  Only 9 damage to Bandit #1 from the Magic Missiles.
Magic Missile damage to bandit 1 (4d4+4=9) 

Also, his Spellcraft check to see if he recognized the switcheroo, since he was looking northward at the bandits by Aluf, Kitty, and beyond when the bandit mages disappeared.  A 31 on the check, so he should recognize it, and looks to where Sly and Leita once were to find the mages there instead.
Spellcraft check to identify bandit mages' spell (1d20+17=31) 

_Prepared Spells:_ Detect Magic, Light, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Feather Fall, Mage Armor (cast), Mage Armor, Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Knock, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Haste (cast), Lightning Bolt (cast), Lightning Bolt, Ice Storm, Mass Enlarge Person, Stone Shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Deezy 
Aluf 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken 
*CURRENT*
Kitty 
Leita 
Bandits

Please wait for me to update the bandits before declaring your next rounds worth of actions (Still need Leita and Kitty this round)
[/sblock]

Deezy's shot flies far wide of it's target as Billy shudders and charges in, the giant coming to a grinding halt as it towers over the bandit.

Seeing the tide turning, Especially with the appearances of Billy and Kitty, Aluf stumbles back from the front lines, holding the deep gash in his side even as the dinosaur leaps OVER the batle to land on one of the mages, slashing furiously at the magically protected mage but only managing to breach his defenses with one strike.

Given a moment to Recover, Toral heals his companion.

Worried by the sudden attention of bandits, and the switching of the two mages with his allies, Mikken moves into flanking position and fires four darts which further injure the still-too-stubborn-to-die bandit.

[sblock=ooc]
Sly only hits with the first claw attack(14 to B9, adamantine claws ignores his DR).
*NOTE: If you hadn't power attacked, you would've hit with all but one, dropping him. Just thought I'd point that out, cuz I'm sadistic.  *
Mikken's missiles fail to drop the bandit.... BARELY (9 to B1, who is currently at ONE hit point, while B2 has 2.  both are obviously on their last legs.)

Aluf Status: HP 14/123; AC 28
Bandit Conditions: B1=53, B2=52, B3=Dead, B4=Dead, B5=Dead, B6=Dead, B7=Dead, B8=Dead, B9=33, B0=24
*#'s are damage dealt.

[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

```
....T...
........
...D....
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
...SL...
........
........
........
........
........
A....BB.
...K.BB.
......2.
......MS
....1...90
........
```
.=Road 1-0=bandits A=Aluf 
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 1, 2008)

Leita continues to send her barrage of arrows toward the bandits. This time she aims at multiple targets.

OOC:
HP: 72/72
AC: 19
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot
Targets depend on Kitty's action:
If all bandits still up shoot 1, 2 & 9.
If 1 or 2 is down shoot 2 or 1, 9 & 0.
If 1 & 2 are down shoot 9, 9, 0.

Attacks and Damage (1d20+17=24, 1d20+17=23, 1d20+12=24, 1d8+2=9, 1d8+2=6, 1d8+2=7)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=stats]ac 24, hp 49/101, saves fort 21, ref 15, will 7, sr 20, space 10, move 50, mp 10/14 rage 2/9 3more rounds till breath[/sblock]


Blue 31 rushes forwards so that he is between the remaining melee bandits. He then chooses to remove them from the fight. With tooth and claw he lays into them.
[sblock=combat] blue will charge bandit 2 but if possible he will also end beside 1. since he is large sized but has no reach the only place he can end up is below billy and between 1&2. charging, raging, power attack for 5, +2 from slys aura, which gives him +15 1d10 +20 on his bites and +14 1d6+13 on his claws. if he fells #2 he will then go for #1 if possible.
attack bite 19, bite 26, claw 26, claw nat1

damage bite 26, bite 27, claw 19, claw 16[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative order]
Deezy 
Sly 
Toral
Mikken 
Kitty 
Leita 
Bandits(2 mages left)
[/sblock]

Moving in, Kitty bites and claws the melee bandits, finishing them off.

Seeing the closer threats dealt with, Leita directs her arrows at the mages, though her arrows seem to have little effect.

Realizing that the dinosaur is cutting through their magical defenses, the mages combine their magics on him.  Stepping back they appear to multiply, a dozen standing where two had before as they unleash a swarm of blue magical darts at Sly.

[sblock=ooc]
PLEASE to any who aren't doing it: Include current AC/HP/Saves in your post.

Due to Kitty's size/reach you only need to 5' step to attack both of them, and are too close to charge.  Doesn't matter though, you hit twice and they had 2 and 1 hp left respectively.  I say you they dead.

Leita's arrows all hit, but don't overcome the Stoneskin's DR (They do drain some of it though)

Mage Spells: Anyone who cares/doesn't know pls link two spellcraft rolls with your post for the following info.
[sblock=First spells, DC 17]
Mirror Image (1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=6) 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Second Spells, DC 19]
Quickened Magic Missile (5d4+5=19, 5d4+5=16) 
[/sblock]
Sly takes 35 damage.

Aluf Status: HP 14/123; AC 28 *Assume he's removed himself from the fight at this point**
Bandit Conditions: B1=Dead, B2=Dead, B3=Dead, B4=Dead, B5=Dead, B6=Dead, B7=Dead, B8=Dead, B9=33, B0=24
*#'s are damage dealt.

[/sblock]
[sblock=map]

```
....T...
........
...D....
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
....L...
........
........
........
........
........
A....BB.
.....BB.
....K...
......MS
........
........90
........
```
.=Road 1-0=bandits A=Aluf 
L=Leita S=Sly M=Mikken K=Kitty T=Toral D=Deezy B=Billy
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 3, 2008)

MIKKEN, HP 21/75, AC 22, Con 9/16, Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +5

Mikken shouts "Gimme a sec to dispel!" as he turns to the mages, his two immediate threats mauled by the giant cat-monster.

Once he gets a good look at the mages, Mikken chants and gestures for another spell, this one coruscating among the bandit-mages' magical copies and wards.  "Dispel!"  He follows up by moving closer to threaten a mage with his katana.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken's Spellcraft checks are 33 and 27, so he'd know the Mirror Images used....
Spellcraft checks (1d20+17=33, 1d20+17=27) 
And for the Magic Missiles, he identifies them with a 26 and a 25.
Second set of Spellcraft checks (1d20+17=26, 1d20+17=25) 

Once Mikken's turn comes around, he casts Dispel Magic.  He hopes that the others will wait a moment before attacking again, so he can finish his spell first to hopefully break some enemy defenses....

He moves down(south?) 3 spaces and right(east?) 1 space, adjacent and southwest of bandit #9.

His Dispel Magic will have to be an area dispel I think, so it'll only remove one spell from each enemy mage.  I dunno how many spells they have active, so I made 20 checks.  Bandit #9 is closest, so he would be checked first.  First check to succeed against each bandit strips away one spell on them.  Each check applies against one spell, until all of their spells have been checked; any further rolls for the same bandit after that don't apply.  And of course my luck sucks as always.
Dispel checks for Dispel Magic, DC 11 + bandit's caster level (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=23) 

_Prepared Spells:_ Detect Magic, Light, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Feather Fall, Mage Armor (cast), Mage Armor, Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile (cast), Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Knock, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic (cast), Haste (cast), Lightning Bolt (cast), Lightning Bolt, Ice Storm, Mass Enlarge Person, Stone Shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2008)

Deezy beams at Toral gratefully. "That's MUCH better, thanks!"

On seeing the arrows plink ineffectually from the mages, she grins nastily. 

"Oh, I think we have the cure for that..." She cups a hand over her mouth and yells, "BILLY! Target the two farthest south of you!"

She then plucks a small red orb from her vest and smashes it over the ammo clip for the Crosscrank. Murmuring, she traces an alchemical transfiguration sigil in the dust...which suddenly ignites in a brilliant light.

(Commanding Billy to attack, and using Adamantine Weapon infusion to make my current clip adamantine.)

Meanwhile Billy reorients, then clomps towards the two mages with all the inexorable noise and horror of an oncoming avalanche, ignoring everything else. As he reaches them, the metal plates covering his 'mouth' slam open, and he lunges forward, trying to catch the human in the grinding gear-teeth within!

Billy Attack on Bandit 9: 36 (Natural 20!)
Damage: 21
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1686131/

Crit confirm: 26
Crit damage: 17 (total of 38 if the crit confirms)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1686132/

And finally: Improved Grapple:
Grapple check: 34
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1686135/


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2008)

*[sblock=Stats]Sly AC23, HP 24/81 (4 CON dmg), Fort+10,Ref+8,Will+9, 40 Healing Left today[/sblock]

Sly hears the words of the others, and tries to think on which of these multiple targets would his attacks be best suited for attacking.  His nose twitches, as he wants to move towards the last location of his foe, and pinpoint the object of his aggression.  But he holds for now, allowing the others to act, while he watches the mages closely... (Delay until Mikken is done...)

As the magic user tries to discern which enemy to attack, Sly moves forward, into the fray.  As he moves, his nose takes the scent, as he moves to the foe.  They would not escape his wrath so easily.  (Scent, moving within 5' of a foe can pinpoint it, so he will move towards the images, and stop when he pinpoints it.  If he would have to guess where to move, he would move towards the second and third furthest image, due to him thinking that the mage would put a buffer on all sides of him.  Once he can pinpoint, he will attack, via grappling.)

"Ignore the rest, this one's the true enemy!" he calls out, as he unleashes his fury on the mage.  Hopefully, he would be able to stand another attack, as he switches his aura from that of more damage to that of something a bit more suitable in this case.  With surprising accuracy, he instead opts to simply maw the poor mage, ending it's chances to get off spells so easily.

[sblock=Aura and Attack](Switching to Fast Healing 2 for everyone BELOW 1/2 max hp)  He will then try to grapple the mage, assuming that Billy was able to get the other one.  Why not work with something that works?  After all, the mages are not threatening him in melee, so he should be able to grapple without the AoO, otherwise, he wouldn't.  So, assuming they aren't wielding weapons, then he will grapple attempt.

Grapple Attempt #1 (1d20 15=25) Should hit the mages Touch AC.

Grapple Check (1d20 16=31) DC 31 for mage to withstand the grapple.  If I win, please let me know if I do damage as unarmed strike, or with Talon dmg, as that would bypass their DR, since it's adamantium talons right now.  Dmg of talons is Grapple dmg (2d6 9=18)

Please note, the if Sly is able to take a 5 foot step to pinpoint, then he will opt to grapple, then continue with the rest of his attacks to pin the opponent and prevent it from talking.  There are so many variables here, so I am stopping this far, as otherwise, it will be cluttered with grapple attempts, opposed checks, etc... 

I will wait now, to see how he fares, if he still has the full attack option, to remove any of the images still around, etc...  If he grapples the wrong image, and moved only 5 feet, he should be able to take out 4 more images, all around him.  If that includes making a JUMP check to land in the middle of the images, he could have that option, but with current map, and no note of the images locations, he's at a standstill for his action.  Thus, grapple while scent is his best option.[/sblock]
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Toral will focus on the same healing energies he used to help Deezy, but with himself as the target.

He then advances towads the enemies with his rod ready, careful to stay out of the line of Deezy's fire.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast Cure Serious Wounds (converted Magic Circle against Evil)
Move: Move 20' South, and 10' West, to avoid being in Deezy's line of sight
Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+7=18) 
Spellcraft (1d20+19=35, 1d20+19=39) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
38/62 hp
15 AC, Touch/Flat-Footed 15
F/R/W: +10/+8/+17

Spells Left:
Spells prepared - Wizard (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 4, Detect Magic (x3), Prestigidation; 
1st - 7+1, Magic Missile (x3), Grease(x2), Expeditiuous Retreat*, Orb of Fire, Lesser**(x2) ; 
2nd - 4+1, Scorch (SpC181)**(x2), Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust(x2), Belker's Claws (SpC26); 
3rd - 3+1, Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Blink*, Greater Mage Armour; 
4th - 2+1, Bite of the Werewolf*, Blast of Flame(SpC31)**(x2)

Spells prepared - Cleric (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 6+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Sanctuary, Divine Favour, Entropic Shield, Vigor, Lesser(x2) True Strike (D);
2nd - 4+2, Bull's Strength(x2), Resist Energy, Shatter, Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Prayer, Energy Vulnerability, Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1, Resitance, Greater, Shield of Faith (Mass) , Fire Shield (D)(x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=stats]ac 26, hp 51/101, saves fort 21, ref 15, will 7, sr 20, space 10, move 50, mp 8/14 rage 3/9 2more rounds till breath[/sblock]

Blue 31 casualy saunters over to where the mages, billy and sly are, he then waits, ready to spring should either ally miss grappling their foe or if they get out. As they wait blue and 30 take turns watching the combat, the other starts to groom what fur they can reach with out disturbing the other. If it seems nessacery Blue will take a mage away from one of the grapplers if possible.

[sblock=ooc] having scent, like sly, blue31 gains the equivilent of blindsight within 5 feet and blindsense to 30.blue 31 should have enough movement to make it, and will ready an action or just attack which ever is needed. should it be needed he gets nine attacks of opertunity a round. should he have to attack a mage he will try use improved grab on any attack. no power attack, but rage stays for +18 to attack and +12 damage if it is allowed he will join a grapple and allow the ally to leave if they are having trouble.

attack 12+18=30
damage 6+12=18
grapple 20(nat)+21=41(?)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

End Combat!

Billy rushes forwards, his massive mouth clamping onto the mage... And finding nothing as one of the magical images is destroyed.  Cursing her luck, Deezy enchants her quarrels as her companion Toral moves in, healing his own wounds just as he had hers.

Mikken weaves his magic in an attempt to unravel the other mages spells.  THe nearest appears to have no change, but the extra images around the far one dissapear, much to his sudden dismay as Sly leaps forward!  But the dinosaur leaps PAST him and impales his still-mirrored companion with sharp Talons.

Seeing the other one still up, Kitty moves forward and clamps his jaws around it, ending the fight with a crunch.

[sblock=ooc]
[sblock=Shayuri]I Hate to draw attention to you in particular, but you're the only one not including stats in your post, and I _have_ asked repeatedly.  PLEASE include AC, HP, Saves, and immunities/resistances for both yourself and Billy in combat posts, like the others are doing. 
[/sblock]
Billy vs Mirror Image (1=Real) (1d6=4) 

Mikken's Dispels: THe DC was 21 (10th lvl casters FYI), so dispel checks #6 and 7 succeed.  Each mage had four active spells, so the first mage is unaffected, and the 3rd highest lvl spell on the second is affected.  that happens to be the Mirror Image.

Aluf Status: HP 62/123; AC 28 *Assume he's removed himself from the fight at this point**
Bandits: All Dead.

First: Always assume that UP on my maps is North, it just makes things easier. 
Second: Sly killed one mage outright, but the one Kitty had technically survives one more round.  He can't physically escape, but will not surrender, so I fast forwarded and gave Kitty a second Attack, which on average WOULD kill the mage.

NOTE: Due to Sly's presence, Everybody fast heals up to HALF of their maximum HP, in 2-point increments.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2008)

(argh, my apologies Jemal...shan't happen again.)

"Well THAT kind of sucked," Deezy says cheerfully to Toral. "It's a good thing those caravan guys were pretty good."

She slings the Crosscrank over her shoulder and cups her hands around her mouth to shriek, "BILLY! STAND DOWN!"

The hulking, wheezing mass of brass and rivets shudders, then seems to...relax, for want of a better term. It sits back on its haunches, knuckles lowered to the ground like some gargantuan metal ape. The grinding of gears doesn't stop entirely, but it slows and quiets.

Meanwhile, Deezy scoops up her weird device from the ground, twists it to turn it off, and hooks it back on her vest. She then grabs Toral's wrist and drags him bodily towards the others, and the caravan. "Come on!"

Once there she releases the red mage and gives a wide bow with a flourish to the others.

"Hey there! Thanks for the help with those guys. They were a LOT tougher than I expected! I'm Deezy, and this is Toral. And this..." She reaches out to pat the flank of the massive metal beast. "...is Billy. Say hello to the nice people, Billy."

The thing's tripartate mouth gapes wide, and it emits a wheezing, steam-laden blast of air that could, if sufficiently inebrieated, be confused with a toothless kobold raised by a mentally challenged ogre trying to say 'hello.'

Deezy beams at Billy proudly. "Good job!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 9, 2008)

Mikken is a bit startled when the raptor and the big machine-monster come barreling in and maul the bandit mages, but sighs in relief once that's over.  He tries not to look as the cat-monster mauls the last one or two bandits.

Once all that is over, he retrieves his wakizashi off the ground, carefully avoiding the two big monstrocities, and sheathes both swords.  Then, as an afterthought, he meanders over to the fallen bandit mages, and confiscates their spellbooks, if any, and other spellcasting materials or scrolls.  These get put in his backpack and scroll cases, for later examination.

Mikken shuffles over to Aluf to ask "Are you okay, uncle?!  I'm sorry we didn't get here sooner, we had a giant snake problem!  Kyo's unconscious or something, and I still feel like my insides are molten jelly, but we rushed over here as soon as we heard the fight!  What happened?"

The young man ignores everyone else for now, weary and still weak from the snake-venom Frida was only able to partially cure.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken status: HP 21/75, Con 9/16; the Constitution damage makes his maximum HP only 35 at present, so the Vigor Aura doesn't heal him.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Aluf grins at his nephew, seeming much better after a few minutes due to the Vigorous healing extending from the dinosaur.  "I've had far worse, Mikken.  The bandits stopped our caravan and demanded we turn over a large portion of our supplies.  When I Refused, they said they'd take them by force.  If you had shown up a minute later..."

He looks around at the suddenly much larger group. "And.. these people, I don't believe I've met."  He calls everyone in together.  "My name is Aluf, retired General in the Mazerkan army.  Thank you all for your aid in dispatching those bandits.  Without you, many people here would have been injured, killed, or left without the supplies we need to finish our journey."  He extends his hand to Deezy and Toral, then towards Sly, before withdrawing it with a mildly apologetic shrug at realizing the dinosaur has no hands.  He then turns to face Blue.  "I thought that was you, old friend.  Seems the curse still hasn't been lifted, eh?  No matter, it's nice to have you around."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2008)

Deezy grabs Aluf's hand and yanks it up, then back down in a sort of big, overblown handshake. 

"Pleased to meetcha, ex-General Aluf!" she enthuses. 

She then reaches out to pet the giant cat's cheek. "You are so cute! You make me want to build a Billy based on you."

"Anyway, we're just glad we could help. All in a day's work for us, of course. You know, not EVERY day's work, but definitely an entire day's work. Lotta work. But no matter! We were hoping to catch up to you anyway."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 11, 2008)

Mikken looks around to the unfamiliar people for a moment, then says "Thanks for helping my uncle, whoever you are.  Oh, uncle, the dinosaur is Sly, some...one that helped us fight the giant snake, he was hunting it or something."

That little introduction made, he shuffles slowly, painfully, over to where he left Kyo with Frida, to check on his cousin.  His green and white robes are covered in new gashes and blood, but he'll have to fix that later.  At least none of the various pouches and scroll cases hanging from it haven't been ruined.

[sblock=Appearance]Mikken is a slightly-muscular teenager of average height, pale but lightly-tanned skin, and shoulder-length black hair.  A short mustache adorns his face, with a small nose and slanted, amber eyes.  He wears a short, dark green kimono with a white jacket that holds numerous pockets.  Mikken seems to carry a book inside the folds of his kimono.  He also wears brown hakima pants, a red-orange belt, and wooden sandals.

Mikken carries a pair of curved daisho swords at his left hip, the black sheaths hanging from his belt, opposite a few pouches hanging from the right side.  A wicker backpack hangs from his shoulders, and a strangely-built scroll case hangs from each side of Mikken's pack.  Two similar scroll cases hang from his belt, and a bedroll rests atop his wicker pack, loosely tied on.  A trinket hangs from a string around his neck, adorned with various snake scales, and a similar string encircles the top of Mikken's head, bearing a small, blue gemstone over his forehead.  Supple black gloves cover his hands.

Despite Mikken's appearance of being a learned and highborn Mazerkan warrior, he doesn't carry himself with the poise, confidence, or fierceness of such a warrior, and he acts kind of skittish.  The clothes and fancy swords don't seem to fit him so well, and he looks a bit uncomfortable, especially lugging around so much bulky traveling gear.

Usually traveling beside Mikken, or ridden by him, is a common, yellow-feathered chocobo, bearing a saddle, saddlebags, a bit, and a bridle.  Mikken's bedroll and wicker backpack are usually in his chocobo's saddlebags, along with one of the scrollcases from his belt, and two of his belt pouches.  When his chocobo carries this gear for him, Mikken ties the scrollcases from his pack to his back instead, with strings crossed over his shoulders.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Toral allows himself to be dragged along by Deezy, not having much choice in the matter as she had an iron grip on him

_"It always amazes me how strong she is when she sees something she's interested in"_ Toral thinks to himself, as his red robes flutter behind him.

With a grand bow, which he removes his hat, Toral says "Greetings all, my name is Toral, I'm a dabbler in all things magickal. I believe I can provide assistance to those who've been hurt by these foes.", with a smile on his face.



[sblock=Stats]
38/62 hp
15 AC, Touch/Flat-Footed 15
F/R/W: +10/+8/+17

Spells Left:
Spells prepared - Wizard (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 4, Detect Magic (x3), Prestigidation; 
1st - 7+1, Magic Missile (x3), Grease(x2), Expeditiuous Retreat*, Orb of Fire, Lesser**(x2) ; 
2nd - 4+1, Scorch (SpC181)**(x2), Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust(x2), Belker's Claws (SpC26); 
3rd - 3+1, Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Blink*, Greater Mage Armour; 
4th - 2+1, Bite of the Werewolf*, Blast of Flame(SpC31)**(x2)

Spells prepared - Cleric (Save DC 16 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 6+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Sanctuary, Divine Favour, Entropic Shield, Vigor, Lesser(x2) True Strike (D);
2nd - 4+2, Bull's Strength(x2), Resist Energy, Shatter, Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Prayer, Energy Vulnerability, Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1, Resitance, Greater, Shield of Faith (Mass) , Fire Shield (D)(x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 13, 2008)

Sly continues his lunch, gnawing at the dead mage, making sure that it would not harm him again.  After a few bone crushing crunches, and the others talk, he turns to the group, toothy grin and all.

"Call me Sly.  Looks like my hunting grounds are no longer safe to hunt, what with all the new traffic.  What's going on here?  Who were these guys after?"

As he talks, he takes the spoils of his battle, as was his nature.  He is a warrior, and those that fought well, in his mind, are the ones to earn the spoils.  

(Pretty much looting the dead mage and the nearby bandits he dropped.  He will glare at anyone else that loots the dead, that did not kill anyone, but does not challenge them yet.  After all, these others did not know of his customs..."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=LOOT]
As is keeping with Final Fantasy style, all loot will be party loot unless it is character specific (Your weapon/armour upgrades).
LOOT total from bandits & mages: 
150 gp, 2 potions cure light wounds, 2 scrolls (Unidentified), 500gp of diamond dust.
Also, Mikken notes that they had no spell-books, though each carries a small pouch of diamond dust (Material component for Stoneskin) Included above..
Weapons and Armour are not lootable(Unless they are your character specific 'upgrades'), instead I will include other forms of loot.
[/sblock]

Aluf clears his throat "Bandits, they've been on the rise a lot lately.  I'm not sure if this group is connected to the ones we fought earlier, but it is possible.  We're trying to escort this caravan across the continent, they are heading out to sea to establish a settlement on a new land we've discovered, and so far it's proving to be anything but dull."

Meanwhile, Mikken finds Freida tending Kyo, who is still unconscious.  "He doesn't look too good, but I've exhausted my magics to keep him from geting worse."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 13, 2008)

"I can help, if it's healing they need," Sly responds, when told of the wounded one.  He tilts his head to the side, waiting for the answer...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

"Indeed, my abilities will allow me to heal wounds, but I'm afraid I didn't prepare any poison-related healing spells, but I have a bit of knowledge that doesn't require magic. Let me have a look at him." Toral says, as he moves forward and leans in close to the patient.

The red mage attempts to help with the poison effecting Kyo.

[sblock=OOc]
Heal Check (1d20+10=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 16, 2008)

Mikken stays by Kyo, wondering what's wrong....  Though still weak from the poison himself, he doesn't think Kyo took so much more that he would be dying.  "I think it'll take a while for Kyo and I to recover from the poison, but I'm not sure why he's still unconscious....Frida's white magic should've been enough to bring him around, even if she can't get rid of all the poison yet."

He stays by his cousin while letting Uncle Aluf handle whatever preparations for camping or moving on might be needed.  Later, though, he'll look over the enemy mages' scrolls to decipher what they contain, in case it might be useful later.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken gets a 26 and a 27 on Spellcraft to identify the scrolls.  If they're not spell scrolls, he got a 17 and a 26 on Decipher Script checks to try deciphering their meaning otherwise.

Spellcraft checks to identify scrolls, and Decipher Script checks if they're not spell scrolls (1d20+17=26, 1d20+17=27, 1d20+15=17, 1d20+15=26) [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2008)

"It's not the poison" Came Freida's reply. "There's something else wrong with him.  I need to get him back to the capital."

Aluf frowns "I can't let you go alone, but somebody has to stay with the caravan.."  He turns to the rest "I hate to ask of more from you who've just save me, but.. would you be able to help?"

[sblock=ooc Mikken]
The scrolls are both Delayed Blast Fireball, caster lvl 12[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Aug 17, 2008)

Blue shakes his head and grimaces, 30 shakes his head and smiles at Aulf. 

"Aluf" 30 drags himself and Blue, who seems to be fighting him over the movement half heartedly, to Aulf then rubs his face against him.

"Hey man, sorry 'bout the silence, but we had to quiet down 1. That cat's upset that we didn't let him fight, but the one whose friendly name is 'Rip your face off kitty' too our 'cute' and 'cool' kitties doesn't make a good first impression. It's great to be back again. And yes as you saw we still are under that curse and our stored magic runs low. So I had better be quick about this." Blue nips at 30's ear and then faces the rest of the group."Greatings my fine fellow fighters, we are old friends with Aulf here and old adventurers. What you see here is almost our true form, our third brother is not a people person so right now he's sleeping. My name is Blue, this is my brother 30 and the other is called 1. Call us what you will but we've been known as Blue 31 or Kitten in our cursed form. Our kind feeds on magic and it's the only way we can change into our true form. The origin of our curse is not something we talk about. Period. We'll follow the caravan, it's where the most magic will be." With his speech over Blue 31 melts into a little blue kitten with big paws and a tail around twice the length of it's body. He then starts to entwine about the legs of the gathered until someone picks him up.

[sblock=stats]hp50%, sr 25, 6/14 mp[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2008)

Deezy looks down at the 'kitten' bemusedly.

"You have a really complicated story," she tells it reprovingly...then scoops him up. "But you're so cute!"

Still holding Blue she then looks over at Aluf.

"Technically I was just tracking those bandits, but I guess I can help you out, sure. Now that I can finally get back what they stole, I have some time for good deeds!"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Aug 29, 2008)

When Deezy picks up Kitten he starts to rub his cheek against her and tries to cuddle. The bangle around his tail starts to glow blue and when he touches the bangle to Deezy's back, a cool touch sooths any hurt she has left. He then continues to bring his tail around her back until he touches his head with it, also releasing healing energy.

"Meow!" He has this content look as he plays with the bell on the tip of his tail, the rest still wraped around Deezy.

[sblock=ooc]Kitten uses first one charge from his belt of healing on Deezy, then one on himself.
11,11[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 31, 2008)

Aluf smiles thankfully at Deezy "Thank you, dear lady."  He chuckles a bit as she pets the kitten.  "At least I know HE will be in good hands."

OOC:*BUMP* Anybody else want to take him up on his offer? *hint hint*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Toral steps forward and says "I'd be glad to accompany you, good sir and with my companion's agreeance, I'll endaevor to provide what aid I can" the red mage offers, nodding to Deezy.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 3, 2008)

Mikken looks to his uncle, and says "But uncle....who's going to lead the caravan then?  And if the five of us go back to the capitol, how's the caravan going to survive the trip?"  He gestures vaguely towards Leita and himself, as it's obvious that Aluf, Kyo, and Frida are going back to the capitol.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

Aluf sighs and looks down at Kyo then up at Mikken. "WE aren't going back.  I am going back with Frieda.  I must help Kyo, and YOU... you must help the caravan.  You are a strong and skilled fighter, nephew, as well as an accomplished mage.  A good combination of strength and intellect.  With these companions, I'm certain you'll do fine against any bandits that may try.  Remember, it was YOU who save ME just now.  Alone I can travel much quicker than you'll be moving, and once I'm sure Kyo's safe in the capitol, it won't take me long to catch back up to you."

He puts a hand on his nephew's shoulder, and nods to Leita "Please, you must be strong.  You are young, but you are NOT children.  You've proven today that you are capable of protecting these people... perhaps better even than I could."

[sblock=ooc]
Also see the OOC thread for an update (coming after I post this)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 7, 2008)

Mikken starts to stutter out a response, but stops himself.  Uncle Aluf could be stubborn sometimes, and he seems to have already made up his mind.  Plus it would look bad to the rest of the caravan if he tried arguing with the old General like this.  Demoralizing probably.  It was bad enough that Kyo and Aluf, two of the best warriors in Mazerka today, were leaving the caravan now.  And Frida, one of his and Kyo's oldest friends, the only white mage traveling with the caravan as far as he knows, is going too.

Mikken frowns and looks down at the ground for a few seconds, worried and lost in thought.  His discipline from training in the dojo and with Aluf eventually wins out.  He looks back up and nods to Aluf, muttering "Alright, Uncle.  I understand.  I'll do what I have to, I just wish you three didn't have to go.  Take care of coz."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2008)

Leita nods to Aluf. "Of course we will stay with the caravan. You keep Kyo safe and come back when you are able." She gives him a hug, smiles and nods to him once more.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

Deezy watches the scene with the bright-eyed curiosity of...say...a squirrel. Her attention span is about as long too, as she realizes she hasn't found that stolen doohickey yet. She returns to the bandits, grimacing at how nasty and ooky they are, all slashed opened and crushed and stuff. Even so, she very efficiently searches their clothes and packs for the object she had been tasked to recover.

(Search +20)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Sep 11, 2008)

As Deezy rummages through the corpses Kitten starts to play with things she tosses aside, but soon gets borred with this and starts to paw at the bag on his collar. with a lot of effort he pulls out a rolled up sheet of flooring material and after weighing it down with some intreesting items he places a battered hat in front of it and starts to dance. His bell gives off a strange ring almost a beat, as he does handstands, spins, a move that looks like a worm...

[sblock=preform check]14[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

Toral is mildly impressed with Kitty's performance and offers a poilte applause when the dance is done.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Sep 18, 2008)

Bowing to his small audience, he looks pointedly at Toral and then back to the hat. With a sigh he puts the floor material back in his pouch and pulls out some wooden planks that fit together to make a box. Pulling out a harmonica that has seem better days he starts to play a sad tune.

[sblock=sad tune]  9, not activating the ability.[/sblock]

And winces when ever he plays a sour note. He apologeticaly looks at the group, and shakes a paw.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 18, 2008)

Sly cocks his head to the side, and glances at the others.  Without much flourish, he asks, "So, what's going on?  We going to have some entertainment or find out what the hell is going on here?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Sep 29, 2008)

Kitten looks to the right, then the left, up then under his foot. He shrugs and tries to play something upbeat.

[sblock=upbeat] 12 oh and bump.[/sblock]

He manages to get through the tune but it's not that great.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

Toral will dance to the upbeat muzak, it warms his heart 

Perform (Dance) (1d20=17) 

Despite any lack of training, the wizard's moves are somehow quite entertaining.

OOC - Jemal hasn't been on in 3 weeks...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

(Hmm...he was back, but now it's been another little while...still I ping, for I like this game too much to let it fall off )


----------



## Jemal (Oct 16, 2008)

A more cheery mood surrounds the caravan that night as they rest, and are entertained by the kitten and the 'dancing mage'.  Deezy was able to find her lost artifact upon one of the downed mages, but it seems to have been damaged - Whether by the mage's attempts to figure it out, or by the battle is unknown.. perhaps with some repairs, it's functionality will return.  She stows it for now, intending to work on it.

At first light the caravan begins its movement again and Aluf and Freida make their last goodbyes as they set out to take Kyo back to the city.

The caravan continues on it's way, slowly but surely covering the distance to the Mazerka/Walesh border.  The next two days pass uneventfully, the caravan meeting a few smaller groups on the road, but nothing hostile.  
On the third night, as you gather around the campfire for supper, the Caravan's 'civilian leader', the Elder William, approaches you.  

"We'll be at the border tommorow."  He smiles as he speaks "A major achievement, one I feared a few times we wouldn't make.  Those bandits seemed mighty determined to stop us.. moreso than just for the money, I think.  Best be on your guard for tommorow.  We should be at the border crossing by noon, and hopefully through shortly thereafter."  He grins at the kitten, then nods to Mikken.  "Also Young Sir, don't forget that if you folks need anything, we've many supplies within the caravan.  Of course most of the folk can't afford to be just giving stuff away, but they've promised to keep the prices fair if you need to make any purchases."


[sblock=ooc]
This 'artifact' of Deezy's is actually going to be a powerful item... later.  

Also, the party gains 5000 GP and two LVL 2 Mana Potion(One use potions, restore a used lvl 2 spell or spell slot) after the fight.

And as the elder is pointing out IC, the 'caravan' is the equivalent of a small city, and you can stock up on any supplies you think you may need.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Deezy looks up at the caravan master from where she sits by the fire, goggles over her eyes as she pokes and pries at the gizmo she seemed so hot on acquiring from the bandits. Hovering over her shoulder is a ball about the size of a strong man's clenched fist made of brass and sporting a single glass "eye" right in the middle. A pair of thin leaf brass wings from its top beat so fast they looking like hazy blurs, making a constant _tikkatikkatikkatikkatikka_ noise.

Looming behind them both is the hulking mass of Billy, apparently quiescent.

The tinkermage breaks into a sunny smile, which looks a little manic due to the strange magical lights flickering and coruscating around the opaque lenses of her goggles.

"I may just take you up on that. We really have no idea who these bandits are though, or what they want?" She lifts the strange device in her hands up and wiggles it. "They took this from someone else I know. Maybe they're after something like it from your stock?"

[sblock=OOC]Is that 5000gp per person, or split between us?   Also do you have a specific appearance for the 'artifact' in mind, or are you okay with me making something up?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
The artifact actually changes shape, so whatever you describe it looking like 'now' is fine.  I'll tell you the first time it changes, but you do know that that's one of it's properties.

and it's 5,000 GP total, not each.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 19, 2008)

Mikken bows to the Elder William, and replies "Thanks.  We'll try to maintain a vigilance for any other bandits.  But I don't know why we've been hit twice by such organized groups of bandits, like they were expecting Mazerkans to flee the capitol or something.  I just don't know...."  He wanders off briefly to think on it, but sees one of the newcomers working on something wierd, and it piques his curiousity...

"Um, what is it you're working on...?" he inquires, walking over to her while looking on the strange device with worry.  _'It's not going to explode or something, is it?'_ he thinks.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 20, 2008)

Once kitten sees Mikken's worry he smiles one of those smiles only a creature with more teeth then it should have can smile. Moving slowly and quietly he stalks Mikken and when he is right behind the mage he cries out and jumps onto his shoulder. With out missing a beat he then jumps off the mage and dashes under the artificer, a low chuckle like purr is heard.

[sblock=OOC] I don't think i really need them but 
 move silent 24
 hide 23 (if tall grass 27) 
 jump 37 
 hide 28 if i can hide under Deezy
i rolled low for most of that, invisible castle doesn't seem to like me having fun[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

"Eh? Agh!"

Deezy looks down and starts to stand up as the kitten bounds under her. When she realizes what it is, she calms herself and waves off Billy, who was starting to rouse from her startled yelp.

Mikken finds himself the object of the flying eye's unblinking attention. It seems very interested in just...looking at him...as it hovers at head level. 

Deezy holds up the thing again. It's a surprisingly small metal block that fits her in her hand, though she can't wrap her fingers all the way around it. It has a coppery, brassy color, and seems dirty at first look. But when Mikken comes closer, he can see that it's not dirty at all. Rather, the outside of it is made up of thousands and thousands of tiny, unimaginably small plates and wires, all nested among each other to give the initial appearance of a solid surface. Sort of like how scales can look smooth if they're small enough and fine enough. It isn't quite a cube either...more like a sort of diamond shape...a cube that has been stretched upwards and downwards a bit.

"It's pretty neat, huh?" she asks proudly, as if she'd invented it. "The guy I was getting it from, who had it stolen so I had to go get it, called it a Geometric Nucleus. I dunno if that's its real name or not. It's supposed to change into something else when it's active, but..." she shrugs.

_tikkatikkatikka_

The flying eye flits around behind Mikken, then downward. It returns to Deezy then and inspects Kitten there on the ground under her. Deezy herself doesn't seem to even notice its antics.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 20, 2008)

Mikken is caught _completely_ by surprise.....  He yelps and starts running around for a moment after the unseen assailant taps his shoulder, as he tries to find the invisible intruder....  His sword is drawn in seconds, after briefly fumbling with it, and Mikken looks reaaaally sheepish after a few moments, when it becomes obvious that there's nothing invisible pouncing on him.

"Um....what was.....who...how...um..." he stutters out, sheathing the katana.  He does nothing but stand around sheepishly for awhile, eyes downcast.  _'Well, crap.'_ he thinks.

[sblock=ooc]Mikken's Wisdom is 10, and his total Listen/Spot are +0....so he's very unperceptive.  He'll never notice anything higher than DC 20, and rarely anything over DC 10.  And he's a worrywort. ^_^[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

Deezy breaks into laughter even as she tries unconvincingly to scold the cat.

"Bad kitty," she reproves, still giggling. "Scaring Mikken like that."

She looks back at the swordsman, grinning, and shoves her goggles up over her forehead to reveal her eyes.

"Anyway, I THINK it might be some kind of advanced animus engine, but it's hard to tell."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 20, 2008)

Sly seems to take to the woods, as the others are intent on leading the caravan out.  Deciding to return to his area of influence, he halts, turning back to the caravan.  With a resigned sigh, Sly turns back, and begins following the caravan, at a large distance.  He does try to hide as much as possible, to not alert them of his presence, yet...

OOC - In truth, Sly is a bit wary about these people, and simply follows them for some time, intent on finding out their mannerisms, tendencies, and general purpose.  Hide +33, Move Silently +25


At the camp, he spies the antics of the kitten, and can only smile, wickedly, at it's nature.  He liked that one.  Then, he turns, and begins to hunt.  Once finding something suitable to eat, he then stalks into the camp, moves to the fire, and begins charring his meal, a little wary and alert, but not enough to show.  Then, turning to the rest, he cocks his head to the side, and asks, "where we headed?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 22, 2008)

Kitten peers out from under Deezy to see if Mikken bares any ill will. Upon hearing Sly he fully exposes him self and walks over to a open spot and transforms. He is not as large as he was previously and only the face of blue formed.

"If I keep needing to make speeches I'm going to need a recharge soon. I should have warned you earlier, 'kitten's' personality ebbs and flows between the three of us, mostly 30 so there will never be to much malice, but with 1 being there some of our games can seem a little cruel. As to where we're going, the caravan is more or less a colony that has yet to reach it's destination. It will travel cross the continent then the ocean to the new world. As one carnivorous monster to another, avoid eating people in the caravan but eating those that attack it, out of sight of the children mind you, you should be welcomed by most. Speaking of the caravan could some one take me shopping? I wish to restock my consumable stores, mostly the explosives." With this blue yawns and shrinks back into kitten, staring at both Deezy and Mikken with big eyes.

[sblock=mana points] 5/14 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

Deezy puts the doohickey away and gets to her feet.

"I'll go," she says stalwartly. "Maybe they'll have something interesting!"

Fists planted on hips in a sort of challenge, she looks at the others present.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 27, 2008)

Staring down at the smoking meat, Sly only asks, "Spices?" in response to any items needed.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 27, 2008)

Mkken just mutters "G-go ahead, get what you need.  I-I'm fine."  He tries to calm down and get over his embarrasment.  _'I can't let myself look like a coward...but I can't help it if I was surprised....'_ he thinks with a scowl.

As Deezy and 'kitten' go off to the merchant cars, Mikken approaches Toral and says "Uh, hello....I think it would be best for the caravan's safety if, uh, we all understood what each of the guards can do....  So, uh, I was wondering if you could introduce yourself and, well, whatever your skills or talents are?"

After fidgeting a bit, and looking awkward, he adds "Oh, I should probably introduce myself first, huh...  I'm Mikken, from one of the rural villages in Mazerka.  General Aluf is my uncle, and he was supposed to be in charge of leading the caravan to some place safer for settlement....  Uh, I'm a black mage, green mage, and novice swordsman...but mostly just a mage.  I have some green magic spells for making people tougher, bigger, faster, invisible, and such.  I'm also pretty good with elemental black magic, but it's not my specialty.  I trained for a little while with Uncle Aluf and some other swordsmen, but I'm not very good at it yet....so I'm not much use in close combat, but I try."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2008)

Kitty and Deezy head off for supplies while Sly cooks his meat.  They find the stores of the caravan very well stocked, though explosives harder to come by than kitty had hoped for.  Sly's Spices, on the other hand, are plentiful and inexpensive.
*If Billy accompanies them, then they find most of the citizens keeping far away from the monstrous effigy, but if he remains behind Deezy is approached a few times and thanked for her aid the other day, in addition to people coming up and asking about her... 'unusual' attire and gadgets.*

Meanwhile, Mikken describes his 'role' to Toral, and as he finishes, hears a hearty, feminine laugh.

"Apologies sir, I didn't mean to eavesdrop, but upon overhearing your conversation, I had to interpose for a moment.. You don't realize what you are, do you?  I saw you in battle, and I hear the way you describe yourself.  You're much more than merely a 'mage and novice swordsman'.  You seem to have the makings of the Red Mage." 
The woman - a tall, graceful lady with flowing red hair - smiles  "My name is Kiera, and I've known one of your kind before.  If you ever want to talk.. just come find me."  She giggled and curtsied, then turned to leave.  The sudden crackling of the fire made Mikken jump and turn, and by the time he looked back she was gone.  It was only then, with the return of the fire's crackling, and the sounds of the surrounding caravan,  did Mikken realize that time had seemed frozen while the crimson lady, 'Keira', had spoken to him.

[sblock=ooc]
See ooc thread for explosives, spices don't worry about paying for.  I like the RP value. 
[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 30, 2008)

Kitten starts off the stroll through the shops happy with a bounce in his step but after visiting a few of the stall his good mood seems to lessen, untill he seems to sulk. after the last stall he drags Deezy to he looks quite pittiful indeed. He twines himself through Deezy's legs

"meow" His meow seems kinda sorrowful. He then jumps on to Deezys shoulders and coils himself around her neck. Not much is really heard from him as Deezy does what shopping she wants. Though most likely the shops she might go to they've already been to, he sometimes perks up as Deezy looks at gagets or parts.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2008)

Deezy circulates aimlessly through the carts. Early on she realizes that Billy is A) Too big for this, and B) Scaring people. She tells him to stay over to one side and stop following for now. This leads to another complication...devoid of Billy's frightening presence, people start coming over to her.

Deezy basks in the attention though, beaming sunnily as she shows off her equipment. She fires a disgusting glop of goo from the Gobstopper, then freezes it with her Rod of Frost. She gives a jet-assisted leap with the Rocket Boots, and almost crashes right into a stall when she stumbles on landing. She flicks down the goggles and monocle, though they don't have any flashy special effects associated with them. The Crosscrank proves to be exceptionally popular, perhaps because it seems the most 'practical' of her inventions. It takes something familiar, a crossbow, and automates its use in a way that's relatively easy to understand. 

Finally the crowd gets back to what it came here to do; shop. Deezy pets the kitten on her shoulder and babbles to it about how great it was to show everyone and maybe she'd inspired other people to go invent stuff, and sometimes people misunderstood inventors like her and...it goes on like that. She gets Sly's spices, but seems disappointed at her limited funds and visibly rejects a few things for herself, muttering to herself about how she'll need the money for parts for 'the mark two,' and 'Billy two.'

Finally she returns to Billy and has him resume guarding her, then trudges wearily back to the camp. It takes her several minutes to wriggle out of her vest and component belt so she can lie down without smashing important things. Without those bulky objects and their dizzying maze of hanging accoutrements, Deezy's scrawny, girlish frame is easier to make out. She looks surprisingly normal now in just her shirt and shorts. Her skinniness makes her look young, with the sort of gangliness that accompanies adolescence, though she must be older than that. 

Clearly pooped out after a very full day, she scoots her bedroll closer to the fire and and sits on it, staring into the flames quietly with a thoughtful expression and a far-off gaze that's seeing something entirely different.

(OOC - If anyone wants to talk to her, she's available...otherwise I'm ready to move on. As for what she bought..well, Sly's Spices for dinner.   She only has 1000gp though, so my instinct is to hoard a bit. I believe I will buy some components for her infusions though. Weapon Augmentation infusions require some gp expenditure, but can be mightily useful.)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Nov 4, 2008)

Kitten sits by the fire and shakes out the little bag around his neck. Out of it falls a pile of coins and a couple potions. He offers up one of the potions to Mikken and sets about counting the coins. He keeps a running count of the total in the dirt beside him. When he finishes this the curls up and sleeps by the fire.

[sblock=OOC] A reminder about something that was brought up earlier. The 5000 gold we got was not split up but put into a party fund. I'm preety sure Jemal mentioned that we had a partly fund instead of individual gains, but i just wanted to bring it up again. if i'm wrong please just mention it Jemal.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Fleshie is correct.  In true FF fashion, any gold given in the campaign will be party fund, available to whoever needs it at the time (no treasurer required).  If you only want to spend 'your share', thats fine, but the money's 'there' for anyone to spend. (Though if you go on a spending spree w/o asking first, your party members may have a few things to say, lol)

Also - Update in a day or two.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leita replenishes her arrows and then goes to take her turn at watch duty.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2008)

Mikken blinks as he turns back towards the stranger, and sees nothing there.  He looks back at Toral, then to the spot Kiera had been.

"Wh-where'd she go?  Is she even part of the caravan?  No....I don't think so....maybe?  Darnit.  I hope I'm not just hallucinating from all the giant-snake-venom I just got pumped full of earlier.  Maybe I need to lie down...." he says, muttering near the end, and looking like he's all but forgotten he was trying to engage Toral in conversation.

He glances about for his chocobo, to make sure it's secured and has some gysahl greens for the night, then to find a spot for him to rest until his turn on watch.  Mikken arranges for himself to get the last watch, so he can sleep as long as possible uninterrupted.0


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 5, 2008)

The sound of crunching bones and meat being torn from it's place ensues, for some time.  Sly revels in the fact that a good meal was never too far away, as he unconsciously sizes up the new company, wondering how good of a meal they would serve as.  Besides, if they fell in battle, and couldn't be healed, at least the spices wouldn't go to waste...

As the night draws it's blackened canvass on the group, Sly belches, showing his content with the meal and spices, before stating, "You sleep, I watch," before tramping along the perimeter of the camp, and finding a good place to perch up in a nearby tree, affording a decent view of their surroundings.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Nov 7, 2008)

Kitten lays by the fire, cradling the one small device he purchesed early as he peacefully sleeps.


----------

